# The pets of Haunt Forum



## Rhiannon

Got a mini zoo floating around...
3 boas, 3 pythons, a veiled chamelion, a sudan plated lizard, 2 oscars, a 3 cats....all in 1 small one bedroom hundred year old house... :jol:


----------



## Mollins

i only have a westie called Ellie, but I want a goldfish, so i can name him Klaus!


----------



## dougspaulding

A charming and handsome Nebelung named Romani Silver Knight. He's my familiar!

The Nebelung is a longhaired, solid blue cat that resembles the Russian Blue. The German word nebelung (pronounced nay-bel-ung) means “creatures of the mist,” which brings to mind exotic animals roaming mysterious forests, fading away into shadows just before you get close enough to catch a really good glimpse – an appropriate name for a feline with a long, luminous coat, glowing green eyes and an intelligently cautious nature.


----------



## Haasmama

I also have a mini zoo...

3 parrots
2 falcons that I am rehabbing
1 queensland healer/coyote x dog
4 tortoises (1 is over 70lbs)


----------



## Zombie-F

I have a bunch of fish and a black cat named "Raven".


----------



## claymud

Two dogs, Rocky and Roxie, both big babys and both whiners, but the two sweetest dogs there are. 
The zoo factor come to play when my famliys all together in one place. Together we all have 5 dogs (All babies) Except my grandparents witch have made theres super soft but still bits on the odd occasion.


----------



## Sinister

Cats, nothing but and not entirely of my choosing. In fact, we were sort of adopted by one a few weeks back. They are: Angel-Cat, Elvira, Ghost, Mr. Black aka Blackenstein, Mr. White (The one who adopted us) and finally, the only indoor cat, Oscar, a Smoke Persian with pumpkin orange eyes.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I have a kitty zoo .. 8 cats named TJ, Baby. Ozzy, Sully, Chloe, Angel, Persephone, and last but not least Sweetie .. left for me to take care of by my new step mom when I moved into her house. A Basset Hound named Loki. 2 kids, and a boyfriend .. yeah, that about covers the animals in my house .. not mentioning muah


----------



## RAXL

One dog. A lab-mix named Axl.


----------



## Black Cat

We have a house full of animals. A Shiba Inu/Chow Chow mix called Sandy, 3 cats named Frodo, Pippin and Holly, 2 white rats which we hope to use this halloween (weather permitting) in the lab scene. Since they love peanut butter we are thinking of covering a skull with it so it looks like they are chewing on the skull. We also have two parakeets and a Ring Neck Dove which found us earlier in the summer who we have been rehabing. She apparently got attacked by some animal and lost all her tail feathers and was unable to fly. She's all better now and loves to sing.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have a rott named Ripley from the movie Aliens. I have a Chocolate Lab name Ella. Short for Cruella devel. Ella still won't leave the toilet paper alone. Sometimes we have to use leaves. I have a Pekinese named Indian Jones, we call him Indi.


----------



## Papa Bones

I have a beagle/cocker spaniel named Hank


----------



## Blackwidow

I'm down to just two pets at the moment...one Polish Arabian horse named Staash and one indoor white cat, Charlie.

This has a been a bad month for our pets...my blind Appaloosa, Jim Dandy, died of old age three weeks ago. About a week later someone stole Hank, our yellow lab. He was a bone-head but he grew on us and he's missed


----------



## Don of the Dead

Jake Da Might Basset


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Ooo .. another Basset owner .. have to post a picture of my droppy baby Loki


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Hehe .. this is a funny one of my cat Chloe .. she looks evil in it


----------



## ScareFX

One of my sons holding "Rocky" who is part Maine ****. This cat thinks he's a dog. Runs to the door when the doorbell rings. Then hisses at whoever is there.

I'm not a big cat fan. But I got outvoted.


----------



## Sinister

ScareFX said:


> I'm not a big cat fan. But I got outvoted.


Jeezuz Pleezuz! Look at the size of that varmint! I'll bet that if you had won the vote, SacreFX ol' buddy, the cat in a fit of anger probably would have eaten you AND your family.


----------



## Blackwidow

Sinister said:


> Jeezuz Pleezuz! Look at the size of that varmint!


LOL...you took the words out of my mouth Sinister. That is one HUGE kitty 

Cute boy you got there ScareFX...love those curls


----------



## death2u

I love Basset Hounds. They are just too cute for words!

We got a new puppy. A black lab. Her name is Daisy and is so precious. I have some pictures, but they are kinda crappy.

My mother also has 3 beagles.


----------



## shaunathan

I have a beagle and a golden retriever, which you would think are great hunting dogs however, they are horribly gunshy and HATE the 4th of July.

We name our dogs like race horses so let me give you a brief history:

Chicken Mc Nugget (nugget) (passed away) [golden retriever]
Sir Barkley Beagle (barkley) (passed away) [beagle]
Rusticus Maximus (rusty) (still alive and kickin) [golden retriever]
Moneypenny Marshall (Penny) (still alive and currently wants to lick my dinner plate.) [beagle]

penny being the most involved name, moneypenny from james bond, and penny marshall from leverne and shirly.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> Jeezuz Pleezuz! Look at the size of that varmint! I'll bet that if you had won the vote, SacreFX ol' buddy, the cat in a fit of anger probably would have eaten you AND your family.


Damn Sinister! You got a way with words. I laughed until I about cried thinking about the cat eating us. You're probably right too. Maybe I should be nicer to that cat.


----------



## Lotus

1 Clownfish









2 Scooter Bennys









1 Lawnmower Blenny









1 Yellow Tang


----------



## Lotus

2 Chromis









1 Emerald Crab









and 1 Cleaner Shrimp


----------



## Lotus

The rest is all Coral


----------



## Dr Morbius

Me has 4 cats..

Salem(all black..named after Sabrina the teenage witches talking cat)

Scrambles (named from the condition she was in when my daughter found her as a kitten after a dog mauled her..we nursed her back to health)

Bugs (short for Bugs-bunny-face-human-lips) don't ask

and Willy..just Willy..cause he's wee.

and a Chilian Rose Tarantula named Rosey..Fuzzy and CUTE that one !


----------



## HibLaGrande

Elliott the dog ,shepheard lab mix , Fuzzyknutz the bunny rabbit, and Bob the beta.


----------



## grapegrl

Had to resurrect this thread...I loved reading about everyone's pets!

Here's my menagerie:

Morgan: 4-year old Australian Shepherd mix; my dad found her as a puppy--someone had dumped her out in his neighbourhood; very smart and a little goofy, she's a canine comedienne

Sylvain: 8-year old solid black shorthaired cat; rescued by me from the pound; gorgeous, suave...he's a feline James Bond 

Mao Yang: 5-year old chocolate point Siamese/manx; short on tail, long on attitude; expert mouser; loves hugs

Thomas Henry Howell, III: 5-year old ginger and white tabby; Mao Yang's litter mate; big, sweet and loveable; so named because 3 generations of my family (on my dad's side) have had an orange tabby named "Thomas Henry Howell"

Salem: 1-year old solid black manx; tiny tailless terror; totally fearless and independent

Here's a couple of pics of Morgan and Thomas. I have pics of the other cats in my blog.


----------



## DeathTouch

For the people I chat with know that once in a while have to run and stop a fight with a lab and a rot. This is the picture of the lab at Christmas. She is bigger now.


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby and I are also outnumbered in our house:

2 beagles: Mad Max and Jake E. Bonz
5 rabbits: Stewie, Spike, Mommy Bunny, De Bonnay, and Clyde
A 110 gallon tank with freshwater fish
3 box turtles: Mommy turtle and my hubby found two more turtles last Sunday. We are trying to name them. Both are females.

Scare FX - that is one big kitty. 

I envy you guys that have basset hounds. Max and Jake are my hubby's hunting dogs. I love them but I always wanted a basset hound.


----------



## Black Cat

We've added to our animal farm this past winter. We now have 2 mice, 2 zebra finches, 1 Cockateil (Tony), 1 Love bird (Bandit), got the birds for free from someone who need a home for them ASAP. 3 fish tanks (fancy guppies, mollies, and Betta's) 4 newly set up fishtanks at Vlad's job to help with the overflow of Guppy and Molly fry. 1 field mouse ( badly injured by a cat but I managed to nurse it back to life. A customer at PetSmart actually scooped it up in her yard and brought it to PetSmart to see if they could take care of it. That just happened to be a day my daughter was working. ) She's now got her own little tank to live out her life. 2 Hamsters, Chi is blind in one eye and the other Alexander has a bumble foot so we got them for free from PetSmart since they can't sell them. Still have the Dog, 3 cats, 2 parakeets, 1 ring neck doves, and we are down to 1 rat. It's non stop tripping over animals here. It's also not helping that our daughter works at PetSmart.

Grapegrl, Our red cat Pippin looks just like yours.
Pets pictures by troop134 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Pets/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v193/troop134/Pets/eatingraw016


----------



## grapegrl

Black Cat: Pippin is a handsome guy!
Da Weiner: I found 2 baby box turtle hatchlings (about as big as half-dollars) back in October of 2003. We were expecting an early Winter that year, so I decided to keep them in a tank/habitat until Spring to give them a better chance of survival. Turbo and Sport did great and were lots of fun to take care of. 

I've also hand-raised a baby squirrel that fell out of its nest following Hurricane Ivan back in 2004. (see Skywalker's pic below)

I'm thinking about building a chicken coop and getting some hens and a couple of roosters. I've also been contemplating getting another goat. I had a pygmy goat back in 2000-2001 that a family friend had given me. Her mom rejected her, so I bottle raised her. She was super friendly and smart. Sadly, she contracted tetanus and died. I could very easily become a full-time farmer. Unfortunately, I need my day job to fund my farming "hobby".


----------



## mrklaw

We've got a black cat named "Echo" and some fish.


----------



## dougspaulding

ScareFX said:


> One of my sons holding "Rocky"...


Woody, did anyone ever tell you that your kid looks a _lot _like Michael Baldwin of *Phantasm* fame?


----------



## Hella

we have a cat named Jezabel, she is white with some tabby markings on her back and head. and we have a 75 gallon aquarium with a bunch of angel fish.


----------



## grim reaper

we have 2 fish tank of fish, 1 fresh water 1 tropical, 1 dog (dalmation ) caleed bonno and 2 balck cats oscar and merlin


----------



## Black Cat

New babies just arrived. We recently lost our beloved white rat Payne. We now have two new additions to our animal farm. With any luck the weather for halloween will be warm enough so that the rats can be on display this year in the lab chewing on a skull or somesort of bones. Here they are meet Red XIII and Reno.
Pets pictures by troop134 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Pets/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v193/troop134/Pets/eatingraw016


----------



## Death's Door

That's cool Black Cat - I like the idea they will be participating in your display this year. 

On Memorial Day weekend, my hubby found a baby possum that Max & Jake E. Bonz (our beagles) found. He thought it was dead but when he picked it up to get it away from the dogs, it wrapped its tail around his finger. Then he knew it was playing "possum" and put it in an empty rabbit pen so nothing would get to it because he thought that maybe the dogs might have hurt it. So far, so good - no injuries and he lets us pet him. Max has decided to babysit the possum when we let him out of his kennel. It's funny to see a beagle babysitting the possum.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Red XIII and Reno? Oh, FF7, how I love it.  Excellent names, BC.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Three tanks of fish and a cat named Frank. I was going to dye Frank black last year for halloween, but he said no.


----------



## ghostie

A seventeen year old bishonpoo, named CJ (or Jim). My soul mate.
14 sundry mice. (didn't know the three we bought were pregnant. Sexing mice is NOT FUN!).
7 goldfish I inherited from the Airline I work for.
2 rabbits. Gandolf the gray and Gandolf the white.


----------



## Black Cat

> Red XIII and Reno? Oh, FF7, how I love it.


It is my daughter who named the rats Red XIII and Reno. She's a huge Finally Fantasy Fan.

Ghostie we made that mistake once with mice many years ago. It's amazing how fast 2 little mice can suddenly turn into 21 and the endless habitrails we had set up for them as we sexed them and seperated them. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## wolfen manor

we have....4 goldfish in an outside pond..a 12 year old sheltie..a cat...and we adopted a Chihuahua rescued from Katrina (he's sort of attached to my oldest daughter now) and thats it.


----------



## ghostie

Black Cat said:


> ...It's amazing how fast 2 little mice can suddenly turn into 21 and the endless habitrails we had set up for them as we sexed them and seperated them. Won't make that mistake again.


Ha ha. I thought I was the only one in the world who'd had to deal with that. I know what you mean about the habitrails, we had to have one cage for boys, one for girls and another for the boys who couldn't play well with others! Three weeks to sexual maturity. Geeze. The things we learn in life!


----------



## Jack Reaper

4 cats...Simon (the only male)***lucky him***, Smoky, Noodle, Spirit
1 Snake..corn snake that I call drain monster because that is how it came to me.
1 mouse..was suppose to be a feeder for Drain Monster, but for some reason..I Kept her...no name
2 crawdads...my girls wanted them
some fish


----------



## Death's Door

On Memorial Day weekend, My hubby just found a wolf spider in one of his bait pails. I'm assuming it's a female because of the size. She is four inches long and 2 1/2-3 inches wide. We left her alone but was feeding her crickets. Yesterday morning, she was rolled up in a ball and I thought she had died. Well, I came home hubby told me she shed and behold, she was back on the side of the pail next to her shed. She looks sooo cool.


----------



## dougspaulding

Da Weiner said:


> On Memorial Day weekend, My hubby just found a wolf spider in one of his bait pails. I'm assuming it's a female because of the size. She is four inches long and 2 1/2-3 inches wide. We left her alone but was feeding her crickets. Yesterday morning, she was rolled up in a ball and I thought she had died. Well, I came home hubby told me she shed and behold, she was back on the side of the pail next to her shed. She looks sooo cool.


One word: shudder!


----------



## DeathTouch

Da Weiner said:


> On Memorial Day weekend, My hubby just found a wolf spider in one of his bait pails. I'm assuming it's a female because of the size. She is four inches long and 2 1/2-3 inches wide. We left her alone but was feeding her crickets. Yesterday morning, she was rolled up in a ball and I thought she had died. Well, I came home hubby told me she shed and behold, she was back on the side of the pail next to her shed. She looks sooo cool.


A 4 inch wolf spider? Holly cow! We don't get big spiders up in Chicago like that. We have to make them. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

DeathTouch said:


> A 4 inch wolf spider? Holly cow! We don't get big spiders up in Chicago like that. We have to make them. LOL.


I'm telling ya - she is big and beautiful and she has a tree bark-like color. She could easily blend in on the ground or a tree for that manner. She might be pretty, but I definitely will not want to cross her. From what I understand, she has a nasty bite. I keep calling her a "she" because the male spiders are usually smaller in size. I'm going to ask hubby if we could take a picture of her but I'm not getting my hopes up. Like I said before, I don't want to **** her off.


----------



## Death's Door

dougspaulding said:


> One word: shudder!


I don't really care for bugs or critters like that either. But after making my Spiderella costume for Halloween and constantly accessorizing it, I've grown to love and respect spiders.


----------



## Hella

If you do get a picture of her I would love to see it. I find spiders to be fascinating to watch. my hubby is freaked out by them, so I get to be the one to set them free outside..lol
we have a few that hang about on our porch, one is white with red markings, very cool I have not yet identified what type it is though.


----------



## dougspaulding

Hella said:


> If you do get a picture of her I would love to see it.


Just warn me it's there before I accidentally open it and have a spell!


----------



## dougspaulding

Hella said:


> we have a few that hang about on our porch, one is white with red markings, very cool I have not yet identified what type it is though.


It it was on _my_ porch, it would be the deceased type!

(Yes, I have arachnophobia)


----------



## Death's Door

dougspaulding said:


> Just warn me it's there before I accidentally open it and have a spell!


Don't worry Doug, I will warn ya.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> If you do get a picture of her I would love to see it. I find spiders to be fascinating to watch. my hubby is freaked out by them, so I get to be the one to set them free outside..lol
> we have a few that hang about on our porch, one is white with red markings, very cool I have not yet identified what type it is though.


They truly are cool to watch, though, I will jump if startled!!
We have a few that hang around the house as well. Yellow and Black garden spiders. By the end of summer they get big and fat


----------



## Brandywine1974

Jack Reaper said:


> 1 Snake..corn snake that I call drain monster because that is how it came to me.


I would literally die of a freakin' heart attack!

I have:

8 cats--Chia (blue russian), Mini-me (ragdoll), Luke (tuxedo), Bo (chocolate tip siamese), Lilly (white and orange tabby), Aflac (black long hair), Missy (chocolate tip siamese), and Kooky (disabled black short hair).

4 dogs---Nanna (blue heeler-smartest dog EVER), Reagan and Madison (border collies), Scooter (daschund).

2 ducks--Dirty Diana, and Devil Duck

1 pig--Sassy.


----------



## Michigal

Never posted my two pets.
10 year old yellow Labrador named Sandy, and a 3 year old brown tabby, part Maine **** cat named Good Golly Miss Molly (Molly for short)

Da Pets:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Da Weiner said:


> On Memorial Day weekend, My hubby just found a wolf spider in one of his bait pails. I'm assuming it's a female because of the size. She is four inches long and 2 1/2-3 inches wide. We left her alone but was feeding her crickets. Yesterday morning, she was rolled up in a ball and I thought she had died. Well, I came home hubby told me she shed and behold, she was back on the side of the pail next to her shed. She looks sooo cool.


*Me? If I ever saw a 4 inch spider around my house I would definitly leave it alone since I would have to go change my pant's lol. Wolf spiders, aren't those the ones that carry that babies on there backs? Or am I thinking of a different spider?​*


----------



## jdubbya

So who's got some cute pics of your furry (or otherwise) friends?
Here's a pic of our American Bulldog, Rudy. He was born on Halloween of '05!


----------



## ScareFX

Hey jdubbya. Your thread is likely to get merged.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=974
Post #17 is one of our cats.

Cool Halloween dog!


----------



## Sinister

It will and has been merged. I liked jdubbya's title better so I did a little compromising.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have a big fat fluffy orange Persian cat named Ginger I rescued from the pound 13 years ago. She's fat, lazy and all she does is eat and crap.........as my wife says, she takes after her Papa.


----------



## slimy

The heck with a mini zoo, I have a full blown zoo in my backyard. Should post pics later.


3 African Spurred Tortoises ( largest 90lbs) Tank, Hummer, and H2
13' Burmese python; Guinevere
16' Reticulated python: Spooky
Corn snake: Goldy
1 red footed tortoise: lily

(now let's move to birds)
2 Sun Conures: Tango and db ('cause its loud!)
1 Blue and Gold Macaw: Louie
1 Military Macaw: Cracker

(now lets move to domestics)
1 Black lab mix: Vader
1 Brown mutt mix: Wickett
1 55 gal Aquarium, we use as a bar, filled with Cichlids.

(now to the crazy stuff)
5 coatimundis ( South American procyod): Han, Leia, Foley, Tori, and Sable
1 Wagati cat( cross between African serval and an Asian Leopard cat): Jedi
2 Brown Lemurs (primate from Madagascar): Yoda and Alf
2 Marmosets (small 10oz monkeys from S. America): Mickey and Junior


I keep all of this stuff with me IN TOWN!!!!! I have permits for everything and I'm totally legal. I'm the only person in Oklahoma City to have his very own Animal Control Officer assigned to my house. I'm inspected by city, county, state, and federal agents on a regular basis. 


I also run a wild animal park that has everything from tigers to lions to bears and everything in between. I think I have raised every animal you could possibly think of. 

The funniest thing is: my wife is allergic to all of them. She must really like me, to put up with that.


----------



## Brad Green

1 squirell (Hurricane Charlie survivor)
2 dogs
cats - and I do mean cats - more than are probably legal in most states, let's just say that instead of names, they have numbers (1 of 9, 8 of 17, you get the picture) I have a dream of raising a dark army of killer felines who obey my every command. Say, anybody seen that guy Willard? Gotta a little surprise for him.


----------



## morgan8586

one mangy flea bitten mutt. The kids and the wife love the dog, so I tolerate.....


----------



## jdubbya

Sinister said:


> It will and has been merged. I liked jdubbya's title better so I did a little compromising.


----------



## Ghostess

We have 3 cats: A little black and white short haired female one who was born with half a crooked tail, Jeeperz (Who my husband THINKS is named for the Jeep, but is really named for Jeepers Creepers and came from my sitter Ivy who said she could find a home for her for one of her friends); a big fat blue/grey short haired tabby female, Rubi (short for Rubicon, again, the Jeep thing for the hubby and came from my sister, along with 2 other long haired ones that we took to Alabama to my mother); and our latest addition, a young male tabby with some white trim ;-), Bloo (My sister named him after Master Blooregard Q. Kazoo from Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends on Cartoon Network then gave him to me since she had to "thin out her herd")









Then there's the bearded dragons. (Xmas gifts to my kids from my sister (again, her way of thinning out her herd)
Ollie is our big one. He's the best lizard EVER. Technically, he's my son's dragon, but I take care of him. This is my nephew holding him this past Easter:









And Speedster, my daughter's dragon. (This one replaced Crystal, who died 2 years ago, and was the sweetest thing ever). He's actually a lot bigger now as this pic is about a year old:









I used to have a LOT of cats, plus rabbits, a ferret (I miss him!), turtles, toads, fish, mice, hamsters, rustybucks (wild lizards similar to bearded dragons, only smaller), dogs... I gave them all up (except one cat) when we moved to this house when I was preggo for the first time almost 13 years ago. Then we started building a new animal family after a while that my ex decided to give away again a few years ago. Freakin' a$$hole. Anyway.


----------



## ScareFX

slimy said:


> The heck with a mini zoo, I have a full blown zoo in my backyard. Should post pics later.
> 
> 3 African Spurred Tortoises ( largest 90lbs) Tank, Hummer, and H2
> 13' Burmese python; Guinevere
> 16' Reticulated python: Spooky
> Corn snake: Goldy
> 1 red footed tortoise: lily
> 
> (now let's move to birds)
> 2 Sun Conures: Tango and db ('cause its loud!)
> 1 Blue and Gold Macaw: Louie
> 1 Military Macaw: Cracker
> 
> (now lets move to domestics)
> 1 Black lab mix: Vader
> 1 Brown mutt mix: Wickett
> 1 55 gal Aquarium, we use as a bar, filled with Cichlids.
> 
> (now to the crazy stuff)
> 5 coatimundis ( South American procyod): Han, Leia, Foley, Tori, and Sable
> 1 Wagati cat( cross between African serval and an Asian Leopard cat): Jedi
> 2 Brown Lemurs (primate from Madagascar): Yoda and Alf
> 2 Marmosets (small 10oz monkeys from S. America): Mickey and Junior
> 
> I keep all of this stuff with me IN TOWN!!!!! I have permits for everything and I'm totally legal. I'm the only person in Oklahoma City to have his very own Animal Control Officer assigned to my house. I'm inspected by city, county, state, and federal agents on a regular basis.
> 
> I also run a wild animal park that has everything from tigers to lions to bears and everything in between. I think I have raised every animal you could possibly think of.
> 
> The funniest thing is: my wife is allergic to all of them. She must really like me, to put up with that.


THAT is an impressive list! And very cool of your wife!


----------



## spideranne

Here's my kids. 2 English Bulldogs.
Rufus - this is pretty much what he does accompanied by snoring.









Sara - She's more ADHD, just caught her in a resting moment.


----------



## slimy

This is my favorite thread to read in a long time. Love the pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I have a four month old Black Lab, Mitsy. This is her in late Sept. when we brought her home.


----------



## pyro

i have a fish tank with all kinds of fish
a cockatail name Taz-talks up a storm
a lop rabbit-Gumdrop shes black
2 dogs tucker/sadie
Tucker is a mutt i got in n.c.
Sadie is a tree walker **** hound
1 cat Oreo he was a stray
and the smartest of them all is Twilight pot belly pig from my last trip to NC
got to stop going to NC


----------



## Lilly

2 black pugs 
- Gypsy Rose 








Duece








1 black lab
Jazz







, 
and 1 grey cat
Toonces








our black cat (MAC) was stolen..i miss him


----------



## krypt

heres's our dog Harry ill get a picture of our cat Houdini (sp) soon it's difficult to get a picture of cat he is always on the move LOL maybe when he is sleeping.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I breed mice, have 7 snakes, 3 leopard geckos, one gray cat named Harry, and 1 'teil named Monday


----------



## krypt

and cat


----------



## Anachronism

I don't think I posted any pics of my cat on here before, I'll have to go look and see if I still have any pics


----------



## Anachronism

Found a couple


----------



## Bodybagging

Ok heres Vincent my resting in a MOLDMIXING bowl, nothing quite like a Ultracal30 dusting......








And this is Rocky, with his I didnt do it face,








and this is Duece!


----------



## strange1

*Here is a pic of my buddy, Jasper.
12 Years old and has me trained real well 
Likes to take walks, ride in my truck, and very mild mannered.
Did I mention SPOILED
*


----------



## TearyThunder

Koumajutsu and I have 5 furbabies at the moment, all kitties of course.....

From left to right, Samantha, Levi, and Anastasia (mine brought with me from GA)









And here are the two new recently adopted kids:

Joey









And Christopher


----------



## slimy

Teary...............not a single black one??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


These are some good lookin pets, people. 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Ghostess

Anachronism said:


> Found a couple


My B&W tuxedo cat does the same thing all the time. She's always in a box!


----------



## TearyThunder

slimy said:


> Teary...............not a single black one??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> These are some good lookin pets, people.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming.


Not yet... 

I usually go for the ghostly white ones but a black cat could be in the future. Right now 5 in a 1 br apt is plenty.


----------



## Anachronism

Ghostess said:


> My B&W tuxedo cat does the same thing all the time. She's always in a box!


Yeah , mines name is Bandit and she loves doing that. I watched her and watched her try and fit herself into that box and I was shocked when she did because it's half her size, lol


----------



## Ghostess

Anachronism said:


> Yeah , mines name is Bandit and she loves doing that. I watched her and watched her try and fit herself into that box and I was shocked when she did because it's half her size, lol


LOL... Ours is named Jeeperz, she's a tiny thing compared to my other cats at only 6 lbs. Seeing her sleeping in really small boxes is a trip... she has one that we keep under my husband's desk that she sleeps in when she's not sleeping on top of my CPU.


----------



## morgan8586

Cats....the other white meat.


----------



## Anachronism

I've never eaten cat (that I know of) but I suppose I would give it a shot if offered.


----------



## Hellrazor

heeeeyyyy thats not nice... do NOT eat kitties.. thats just mean!


----------



## morgan8586

meat is meat


----------



## NecroBones

Pixel and Halo:


----------



## dynoflyer

If you were 3 inches tall your dog would still know you, your cat would eat you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Just taken today - my baby is nearly 8 months old now!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anyone else ntice how most of these pets are black?


----------



## ScareShack

ohhh...mw..so cute....looks just like mine


----------



## Death's Door

Your baby's a cutie Ms. Wicked!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

She's my buddy!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> She's my buddy!


Not that stupid dog again!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Not that stupid dog again!


You're just jealous - you wish you had a stupid dog too!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> You're just jealous - you wish you had a stupid dog too!


PPPFFFFTTTTTT


----------



## Lauriebeast

skullboy said:


> PPPFFFFTTTTTT


Quick, get a match!....and it wasn't the dog this time either!

Here's a pic of my 11 yr old beast "Emily"


----------



## Sera

I can't remember if I posted in this or not. I have a rescued budgie that we named Vanwa Min.


----------



## NecroBones

Sickie Ickie said:


> Anyone else ntice how most of these pets are black?


Yeah, one of mine is mostly black, the other is mostly orange.... draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Fangs

Here are our 2 dogs. Bella---so named for Bela Lugosi, i know its spelled with one l (LOL). She just turned 1 the day after my B-day. :>









And here is Rajah. She will be 12 in June.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OMG Fangs - sooo cute!

I love the Rajah's expression - what a happy dog!


----------



## Fangs

This is a better pic of Bella :> LOL hehehe


----------



## Fangs

Ms. Wicked said:


> OMG Fangs - sooo cute!
> 
> I love the Rajah's expression - what a happy dog!


Thanks Ms W! It was taken on x-mas day, you cant see it, but she had just gotten a new squeaky toy.  Hence the smile! LOL no really, she's 1/2 samoyed and 1/2 poodle... :googly: and she always has that smile on her face!


----------



## IshWitch

I don't know how to post pics at all, so you are a step ahead of me DFBL! LOL

Here is Gabby
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y1...ns 2006/?action=view&current=halloween236.jpg
she was caught in a compromising position and moved.

And here is Pumpkin
Party Decorations 2006 :: Pumpkin the cat worn out morning after the party picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
napping, as usual!

I need to take a pic of (Moon)Shadow, and Fuzzums.


----------



## ScareShack

Ok heres my pets minus the fish. They wouldnt go for a group photo so i hade to do the seperate.








This is my baby. She 3/4 black lab 1/4 pitbull. Here name is Vada, as in the female version of Darth Vader..lol.....she a good pup....9 months old.









This is Twister.....he likes leaving dead birds, moles, mouses, etc at my front door. 2 years old.









This is stanly....he is just will him...does nothing except sleeps on ur head at night...hes a tiny fellow.









This is Scooter....he's a heavy cat..cant tell from pic....likes lying around...and doesnt take garabge from the dog...he will bite..scrtach and get mean if provoked!









This is one of the two geckos i have. There name-less. They dont do much except when its cricket time...then they move. Fast runners, i take them out sometimes to mess with but for the most part, there just nice to have in room to look at.


----------



## GothicCandle

I have....

3 male betta fish. Named: Hanabi, Azul, and Aki.
1 Pleco. Named: Versache
1 Trapdoor snail, has no name.
2 female rats. Named: Fran and georgette.
1 female cat. Named: Mozi.
1 female dog. Named:Ebony.
1 Female rabbit. Named: Reba
1 Unknown love bird. Named: Pitree
yep, a zoo all right.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I have two cats...
Sport:








Jack:








.


----------



## Lilly

funny, looks like your cat Sport has a good name and is being a good "Sport".
Jack likes his new firend hey..
Also looks like your skeleton had a hard day shopping haha


----------



## Wraith

My wife and I have a freakin zoo! An Umbrella Cookatoo:Mickey, 7 cats: Goblin, Crookshanks, Hally(short for halloween of course), Cessie, Shadow, Jr, and Emmie, and then we have two dogs: Noah and Cheyenne. Talk about not having any money for props! Ha! Between vet bills and food....whew! We love them though, they are our kids since we can't have any.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

This is a cool thread. Everyone has such cool pets. Love the fact that many have rescued their pets.

I have two Boston Terrors (Terriers) Tink and Woo, one cat Honey and one Beta named Possum. Tink and Honey were rescues of sort. Tink's first family only had him a few weeks and decided to sell him and Honey's family (my former neighbors) threw him out when it was starting to get cold and he was, in my opinion, too young to be out on his own. Tink and Woo are from the same mother and father, Woo is just one year younger and from a different litter. Possum got his name by going into hibernation and playing "possum" when it got cold in here this winter and then coming back to life on warmer days. I keep it around 60 degrees in the house.

Now to try to post pics...


----------



## Vlad

Wow Lady N !!! Siamese twin Boston Terriors, lol.


----------



## BooGirl666

*My Zoo*

Ok I'm a lil late on this thread but here ya go..... These are my 3 cats (from left) Chevygirl, Abby loo hoo, and Axlecat..









Sam saved Chevygirl about a year ago. Some people were complaining of a clunking noise coming from the back of their Chevy Blazer. No one could figure it out and Sam walked by the car after work hours and heard a tiny meow. He crawled under where the spare tire was and lookin down at him was this tiny lil kitten. She was stuck by the spare tire. Too bad she was the only one alive. O and once he got her out and the others... The clunking noise was gone 
Abby loo hoo was saved from a crappy family that did not take care of her. So I took her. After we got home with her I threw her in the bath and found out just how bad she was when she sneezed all over me and I was covered in blood
Axlecat is my baby I saved him outta a car about 5 years ago. Appartently he lost his way and made a home in someone's motor of their car. He was soooooooo tiny and I made a trail of popcorn to catch him.... Alot of people do not like him... He's a punk and acts like he wants to play then BAM.... He attacks... LOL its pretty funny watchin new people pet him and say oooo what a.......... OMG he just bit me lol. hehe

This is my Rotti, Dazzey... I so didn't name her.... lol. I got her free from someone that wasn't able to care for her. She is a big pain the ass sometimes, but I don't know anyone who has a rotti that isn't a pain at some point. She is very clumsy and doesn't care what she runs into... My poor kid gets trampled over at least 2 times a day.










P.S. I couldnt get both pics to show up they worked at first but now the first one is a link.... Oops sorry guys


----------



## Fangs

LOVE your rotti baby!!!!


----------



## Fangs

We all have such adorable pets!!!! :devil: I love looking at these pics!!!! Keep 'em comin' please!


----------



## BooGirl666

thanx fangs... yeah dazzey is cute... but oooo soooo dumb lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cute doggie BG - who care's if she's dumb.


----------



## Witterally

I don't have any pictures but...

I have 5 cats and 2 dogs. And 3 ferrets. And I room with some people who have birds and a bunny. A dwarf rabbit.


----------



## ScareShack

Well, i got some more new pets yesterday. Got a 46 gal. bow front tank.
Theres a few fish in there, think there camera shy though...lol.
Get some more today.
So now we have 3 cats, 1 dog, 2 geckos and fish. Zoo addmission is free, just play with the 4 kids...lol.


----------



## scarin

Sure john , "they're hidding" what'd u have 4 dinner  Kidding! Tank of dreams, only if they can aford living there


----------



## Samhain

I have two cats. A black and white one called Jess aka Jessminder aka Mindy aka Mindy Lou aka Tinkerbell etc. The cat has an identity crisis.
Then the other cat is pure white, cept for his tail which looks like it's been dipped in black paint. He's called charlie and is afraid of everything. He's kinda pointless, I'd like to take him back for a refund but I don't think I can...


----------



## ScareShack

scarin said:


> Sure john , "they're hidding" what'd u have 4 dinner  Kidding! Tank of dreams, only if they can aford living there


scarin, afford living there, I dont charge rent to my fish!

im going to get some new fish today...yeh more new pets, for the pond I got suckered into putting out back outside.
Now, if i can keep the cat out of it, yeh this shall be fun.


----------



## Catbert

I have one black cat [12], one brown and black cat [8], and one grey and black cat [2].

The black cat won't work well for halloween because it's too fat.


----------



## GothicCandle

here are some pictures of my pets, last time i named them off i had no pictures on the computer. not all are here, but most of them.

Reba









Fran and Georgette. You may remember fran from my haunt video.









Pitree









Mozi









Versache


----------



## Catbert

Where I live you can only have three cats by law. But you guys have 6,7, and 8  cats.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

GC, are those the rats that were dressed up in little witch costumes? 

Cute wabbit.


----------



## GothicCandle

Ms. Wicked said:


> GC, are those the rats that were dressed up in little witch costumes?
> 
> Cute wabbit.


yep. they are the very same rats.


----------



## Death's Door

I love the bunny GC. I have four rabbits now. Is that a pleco in your tank. Nice spots!


----------



## widowsbluff

Two dogs, collie and a dascund. Two cats and one snake. If it wasn't for my husband I would have about 10 cats.
The dascund is hard to see in the coffin, he just blends in.


----------



## GothicCandle

Da Weiner said:


> I love the bunny GC. I have four rabbits now. Is that a pleco in your tank. Nice spots!


yep. thats a pleco. i got him for free. he was in the schools libraery fish tank and at the end of the year the libraeion asked if i wanted him. i said yes of coarse since i love fish.

rabbits are awsome!!! mine is almost 6 years old.


----------



## Ghoulbug

well i have a lab/mix..She's mostly black with a bit of white here and there..Don't know what she is mixed with but she sounds like a **** hound and runs like a greyhound. She is a rescue that we got at 12 weeks old. She is 4 now..as soon as i figure out how to post pics i will do it.


----------



## Ghoulbug




----------



## Lilly

Mya so cute...
she's a good dog


----------



## Ms. Wicked

...Hey Lilly! We drove past Waterford on our way up to Door County. We went past Lake Geneva towards Milwaukee...

Anyway, I love Labs.


----------



## Lilly

Mrs.W cool... yup not far from lake geneva.
I have friends in door county too.

Labs are cool.
mines not long for this world though, He's gonna be 13 on xmas this yr and he's slowing down quite a bit. I dread the day.


----------



## ScareShack

got a new fish. He is huge!! I need to take a pic of him with someting to show his size. He about 8" long 5-6" high and fat. He knocked over everything in the tank and already killed a fish on me. He is just pure evil. He has since been removed from our tank and is now in his own 55 gal tank down in the shop.
I was in there a bit ago, the thing stares at ya, follows u, kinda creeps me out some.
No wonder my buddy gave it to me for free!


----------



## Lilly

SS what kind of fish is that ..I've seen them before but don't remeber name.


----------



## ScareShack

he is a Midas Ciclaid


----------



## ScareShack

we got him his own 55 gal tank to be an idiot in. now to get the other tank relaxed, fish have feelings too! 
Why do I bother? there just fish!!!!! argh, they give me peace and quit...sometimes.....lol


----------



## AzKittie74

Howdy all , 
I have 
1 6yr old female pit bull named Rajah








1 mix breed that is a circus dog named Doobie









2 iguanas..Yoddie & Yoshi









1 bearded dragon...Rex









1 cat (that thinks he is a dog) we named him Kitty hahaha









1 black bear hamster .. Lil Bear


----------



## Hauntiholik

My new kitties. Binx and Bella.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ScareShack said:


> got a new fish. He is huge!! I need to take a pic of him with someting to show his size. He about 8" long 5-6" high and fat. He knocked over everything in the tank and already killed a fish on me. He is just pure evil. He has since been removed from our tank and is now in his own 55 gal tank down in the shop.
> I was in there a bit ago, the thing stares at ya, follows u, kinda creeps me out some.
> No wonder my buddy gave it to me for free!


is that a parrot fish?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

saw the answer above. never mind.


----------



## Nchaunting

Ok so here is our gang 4 dogs, a snake, a turtle, a bunny, and some fish....lol

Jager


Chloe


Damien


Corona 


Well thats good for now.....
lol we love them all


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What kind of snake?


----------



## Nchaunting

4 1/2 foot ball python
Slithern ( I think we may use her this year for the witches lair, have her around my neck or something lol)


















OH and we have yet another addition, Jasmine we pulled her from a kill shelter about 2 weeks ago. She was supposed to go to another home but we decided to keep her lol!!! She is so sweet and she loves the other dogs, hehe and yes they all are inside my home! No outside dogs here.

Here she is......

Jasmine


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Yeah.. we have a herd.. 4 Chihuahua's, 3 pomerianians and a german shepherd. 1 cat and 2 hamsters.. whew..


----------



## Bloodhound

I have, you guessed it a Bloodhound. Shes about seven mounths old now. what a great dog


----------



## Death's Door

I always wanted a bloodhound. I love it when they bark and those sad eyes!!!


----------



## Darkside

Sadie, our Corgi/Lab mix (a lab with short legs)
and Symba. Unfortunatly after 18 yrs, Symba passed on not long ago. He is missed, but brought me years of pleasure.


----------



## kirkwood

i've got 2 boston terriers. scout and atticus. they have halloween sweaters...that they hate. hehe.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aww - everybody's pets are so cute!

My son with the doggies:


----------



## ScareShack

kellie, i swear our dogs are still twins!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kirkwood said:


> i've got 2 boston terriers. scout and atticus. they have halloween sweaters...that they hate. hehe.


I saw a show not to long ago with the dog whisperer and he was horrified that a dog had to wear cutsy clothes. He said the dog was misbehaving because it felt humiliated. Personally, I think he's full of crap!


----------



## Spooklights

Here are some picture of the baby Hedgehog I got for Christmas. She's very sweet tempered, and likes to be held. 








Here she's holding her quills up; she didn't like the flash.








Here she is, happy again after many treats.


----------



## Revenant

Aaaww! This whole hedgehog thing was very new to me, I didn't know people kept them as pets. So I went online and looked at the hedgie pages... those critters are a lot more popular than I thought! Cute. Do you feed her live bugs too or just kibbles? I noticed ferret kibbles are a popular food for them.


----------



## Spooklights

I bought special hedgehog kibbles for her. I'm going to try her on mealworms for a treat when she's a little bit more settled, but I haven't wanted to give her anything new quite yet. I read that she can have crickets too, but they're very messy to keep.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Can she spin and collect rings at blazing speed?


----------



## AzKittie74

awww that lil guy is SUPER freakin CUTE!

Here is my youngest iggy exploring our tree


----------



## Ghoulbug

I amamazed at all the pets you all have and how many too! besides my dog Mya i have 2 granddogs(haha) Super (greyhound) Brewer (lab) and Pangers (but he is my grandcat) and 1 real human grandson (Simon) even though he thinks he is a dog at times i catch him mocking Brewer,too funny!


----------



## Black Cat

Heres a pic of Zeth our new Chihuahua puppy. He's 5 months old and weighs approx. 4lbs.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Zeth%20puppy%20pics/DSCF0032.jpg


----------



## ScareShack

very cute lil pup blackcat


----------



## trishaanne

Did you make that out of latex? If so, may I offer a suggestion....the ears are a bit too big! LOL. Sorry....couldn't resist. I'm sure he'll blend in well with all the other critters.


----------



## scareme

Look at him going to town on that chewwy. He looks like he'll make your family a great addition.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Tallon, doing what she does!


----------



## ScareShack

tonguesandwich said:


> Tallon, doing what she does!


LOL.......perfect! nice doggy nice! now drop the arm


----------



## Bethene

I love hearing about and seeing everyones pets, I have 4 cats, Joey, Jessie, Henry and Toby. Toby and Henry are brothers, and have no tails, rather, Henry has one about a inch long, Toby has ho tail, just a small tuft of hair. It is a rather cute lil' tuft too!! I also have a cockatiel named Fred, and a painted turtle named Simon, who is amazingly smart, alot smarter than i ever would of expected before having one!! I will try to get pics on some time. Right now Joey wants attention, and is trying to walk on the keyboard!


----------



## Spider Rider

These are my buddies while setting up for Halloween. They climb the tree and supervise while I hang lighting and FCG mechanisms. The climber is Tiger Lilly and the black one Sir Knight. He has put on a few pounds since October so I have dubbed him Sir Cumference.


----------



## Lilly

My kitty died fri morning ..she was almost 4








I will miss her
love u tooncy


----------



## Phil

A pet can be the closest of family. A difficult loss, especially so young.


----------



## Vlad

Oh Lilly, I am so sorry to hear that. heartbreaking..........


----------



## ScareShack

Lilly said:


> My kitty died fri morning ..she was almost 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss her
> love u tooncy


Lilly, im very sorry to hear.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Lilly,
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hellrazor

awwww lilly, im soooo sorry to hear that. So young. such a cutie. Im so sorry for your loss... pets are my family too.


----------



## dave the dead

Lilly, sorry to hear about your cat. It can be rough to lose a pet.

Here's my overlord "Sally" as she gets in my way of drying out a fresh batch of paper mulch.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lilly, sorry to hear that, especially with everything else that has been happening.  My kitty died a couple years ago due to renal failure. At the end I was giving her IV's almost daily. She ultimately made the decision, and I knew when she thought it was time.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Lilly, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your Tooncy. It's so heartbreaking to lose a pet.

Dave your Sally is a cutie-pie, she looks very content. I bet she had nooooo intention of moving.*


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Besides our boys we have two other beasts in our house, two very different dogs. Both of our dogs were rescued from the pound and have now trained us and are quite comfortable.

This is Dozer. Dozer is half Dalmation and half Chinese Shar-Pei, essentially a big spotted wrinkly dog. He weights about 70lbs, is very, very strong and is probably the funniest dog (personality-wise) that I have ever had the pleasure of knowing, he makes me laugh every single day.


















Dozer is approximately five years old. We adopted him about 4 years ago and he proved to be a handful. Very hyper and he chewed everything in sight including two Longaberger baskets (approx $80 each), a metal picture frame including the glass, countless toys and stuffed animals and two viles of albuterol (asthma inhalent) which almost killed him. After taking Dozer to obedience school and working with him he has proven himself to be a great addition to our family.

Here is Maggie. Maggie is half black lab and half bloodhound. She doesn't bark but rather howls. Maggie is the completed opposite of Dozer, she is sort of sad, but extremely smart and very lovable.


















Rhonda (my wife) got her from the pound the day before she was to be put to sleep. The first couple of weeks we had Maggie she was extremely lethargic and seemed to be getting worse. After some other symptoms we took her to our vet (she had already been there when we adopted her for a wellness check) and they discovered that she had an infected uterus. The infection was so serious that it required emergency surgery that same day. The vet soon discovered she was pregnant with 10 pups, but unfortunately due to the anesthesia the puppies were lost.

Apparently who ever dropped her off at the pound knew she was pregnant and instead of doing the right thing they just gave her up. Maggie is doing just fine now and after the rough start she is enjoying life in our home and has made a best friend in Dozer.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Here is Salem, 1 of three cats, Bugs, and Scrambles, no pics uploaded of the Bugs and Scrambles yet. He's a ham for the camera.








Here's one with him winking, he's a very patient cat and is trained to sit, beg, come when called and he talks. Ok, they sound like warbles, but he thinks it's talking.


----------



## beelce

Lilly sorry for your kitty loss...I know it's hard....was Toonces a driving cat?


----------



## ScareShack

edited do to bad link.....will post my pet in a bit


----------



## ScareShack

Stowellen and d.morb........those are some good looking dogs and cats...
Dozer looks like one awesomr doggie, very pretty....and dr morb, u got salem trained real well for pics...what a pretty kitty.


----------



## Dr Morbius

ScareShack said:


> and dr morb, u got salem trained real well for pics...what a pretty kitty.


Don't tell him that! His ego is big enough as it is..God, he would never let me live it down!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

half dalmatian, half sharp? incredible image! thanks!


----------



## Spookkid

Nchaunting said:


> Corona


Now I want some Taco Bell.


----------



## beelce

This is my old friend JACKPOT...He has been my haunt buddy for 10 years...many nights he would be with me out in the woods stringing lights or setting up props at 2am...if I was in the woods he was with me.










This is old Jack and Molly










Sadly, Jackpot died of old age this spring...this is one of the last pics that I took of him...now I ride alone on the golf cart and won't have much company in those dark creepy woods light at night...he will be missed


----------



## Bloodhound

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilly

Awe beelce thats too bad He was a cute dog.. don't be scared in the woods now ..he is still with you

Actually yes she was a driving cat ..that is how she got her name by getting in a car and standing up on the steering wheel like she was driving ..haha


----------



## Lilly

Stoll..
pretty dogs ..
nchaunting 
haha corona cute
Nice cat Doc ..mine did alot of talking too


----------



## ScareShack

this is my baby.....my cats i wont waste the time to post as they drive me nuts...lol










tip to the kid's.....dont roller blade past my house...lol


----------



## Lilly

funny SS
she kinda looks like ghoulbugs dog

what is your dogs name?


----------



## Bloodhound

This is an older pic when Miss Hunney Hound was cute. She is over a year old now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I bet she's still cute!


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I have already posted a picture of Ella, my chocolate lab. But here she is getting a picture with Santa. She is staying with my ex wife but I wish I could get her back. I really miss them. I have not seen them but a few times seen I have been gone.









This is two pictures of her as a baby. The 1st one, she is the pup on the right. 2nd one my ex is holding her.

















And here is my Rott/Smoy that I got from my ex on my birthday. I will be getting him back hopfully soon. Heard he gained some weight. Oh, boy, great...


----------



## Lilly

very cute pups there DT.. y don't ya miss them when they are not around.
I miss mine when i'm at work LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Lilly said:


> very cute pups there DT.. y don't ya miss them when they are not around.
> I miss mine when i'm at work LOL


I am divorced so I have not seen them for over a year. I take that back. I got to see them about 3 weeks ago for about 10 minutes.


----------



## beelce

DT...that would be so hard for me...Hang in there and maybe the ex will give you a turn with them. I love chocolate labs


----------



## Ghoulbug

Me and my soon-to-be ex share joint custody of Mya ( my dog). She stays at his place cuz she is not really a dog for town and he is out in the country. There she can be off leash too....I can't have a pet where i live right now. So i go out and visit her weekly.
All your animals are so cute!!


----------



## Phil

This is Bruin (nicknamed "Boo"), a shepherd/hound mix. We got him from an abuse rescue just over a year ago. Boo was one of four lucky survivors from a litter of nine. He has scarring on his legs and tail but he is up to 75 pounds with good health. He is a great dog.
This is his stock expression if you say "want a bone?"


----------



## Evil Queen

Sapphire - Rotti/Pit mix rescued from the pound









Wendy - Siamese mix she was feral, the best cat we've had









Ladybug - Purebred Chihuahua


----------



## Evil Queen

Fishies! 55 gal tank 









Alas as of November 2010 all of my birds are gone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

do they do all the raising, or do you help?


----------



## Evil Queen

So far the only help they've needed was for me to help clean them up after the babies come out of the nest. They decided that they liked the acorn shaped bird feeder I had in the big cage. Their little nails would be caked with muck and I'd soak them and clean them up.  I think there must have been a bacteria got to the last batch of babies so I had to take the last one out before it was ready, I cleaned it up really well and got rid of the feeder. Now it's doing fine. I need to get some breeder boxes before I let them have more babies. I had to separate my breeding pairs and separate them from the other offspring because they were smashing each others eggs and the offspring were killing the babies. What I would like to do is get a black pair to go with my grey pair and start breeding grey and black keets.


----------



## Lilly

I am very sad once again..
My Jazzy Passed away today..
I will miss him terribly, He was 12 yrs old, we had a good time together








I love you Jazz


----------



## beelce

Oh Lilly....I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!!! I know that he will be missed for years to come...I'm sure that Jazzy was loved and well taken care of...he looks very happy in the picture...and as you said to me, "he is still with you"...and Toonces too!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Evil Queen said:


> What I would like to do is get a black pair to go with my grey pair and start breeding grey and black keets.


They have melanistic parakeets? All black?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lilly said:


> I am very sad once again..
> My Jazzy Passed away today..
> I will miss him terribly, He was 12 yrs old, we had a good time together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you Jazz


Aw man! sorry to hear that, my friend. [[[HUGS]]]


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me as well Lilly, breaks my heart.

I have a cat that is pushing 21 years.
It will be tough when she goes.


----------



## Bethene

Lilly , I am so sorry about Jazzy, my heart goes out to you, it is such a hard thing. Sending my condolances and hugs your way.


----------



## Phil

There is nothing to comfort the loss of a good dog. Peace to you from my wife and I.


----------



## Ghoulbug

Oh......so sorry Lilly...Run free Jazzy!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

How Sad. sorry.


----------



## Stiff Kitten

Lilly very sorry to hear about Jazz


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your loss Lilly.


----------



## Esmerelda

*Killer POMS*

Ok, so call me nuts but we have Five, yes, Five Pomeranians. They are all used as Therapy dogs and welcome home injured veterans from Iraq and such. They are all trained to ride motorcycles and do it quite well in their custom made KP riders (I myself make them). We call thier little group "Killer P.O.M.'s" (Pups on Motorcycles). They wear full leather vest with thier patch on the back, boots, helmet and doggles. We have Migi, Mandi Meaux, Winston, Jake, Ophelia.

We decided to go with Pomeranians after the loss of four of our closest friends in one year. I had a wolf "Posse" who the vet told me wouldn't live to be 12 and we had to put her down at the age of 17! She was the best and deepest soul of a animal you'd ever see. The other three were in the senior years as well. So hard to say goodbye, but there's there rainbow bridge and there our babies will be, waiting for us all. Sorry, to hear of your loss Lily. It's such a hard thing to say good-bye to such a true and wonderful friend.


----------



## Evil Queen

Lilly I sorry for the loss of your fur baby.

Sickie, the blacks are usually black and white or black and grey, but they are awesome looking. They're called Anthracite Budgies.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I don't mean to overshadow your loss Lilly, and believe me when I say I understand, for you see, I lost my best pal too yesterday. I can't believe how hard this is to get over. I find myself tearing up all the time, this sucks. I KNOW how you feel. Life will never be the same. Ever. May we meet our soulpets on the other side. Salem died from a ruptured diaphragm caused by a bowel obstruction. Never saw it coming. RIP my friend, you gave our family more joy than you will ever know. You will be missed. We love you.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Lilly & Dr.M - I am sorry to hear you've lost your furry friends. The love between pets & owners is unconditional and comforting. Loss is always so hard.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks Merlin. Sorry for bringing this thread down, Salem had a great life and was greatly loved. No regrets here, I just hope all the pets from the members here have a life as happy as Salem had, and enriches the lives of thier humans as much as mine has been.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is ok Dr. Sometimes even the Dr. needs a hug.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks man. I needed that. Really.


----------



## beelce

Dr M...so sorry to hear about Salem...it's so easy to give unconditional love to our pets...that's why it hurts so much when they go...I still can see Jackpot walking out in the woods as I go about me haunt prep...makes me smile (like that big smile on Salem's face...happy cat)...hang in Dr M


----------



## Dr Morbius

Unconditional love = unconditional grief. My condolences to you with regards to Jackpot, I remember the good times, always will. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear of these losses, they're never easy. A reassuring hand on the shoulders of you both, sigh.


----------



## Lilly

Hey Doc...My condolences to you .
That is just so sad ..I'm sorry you had to go thru this also.
Maybe Salem and my Tooncy and Jazz and beelces' Jackpot are playing together right now.

I would like to add Thank You every one for you kind words and concerns


----------



## ScareShack

Very sorry to hear of the loss of the pet. I cant imainge that. Truly has to be hard.


----------



## ScareShack

Speaking of wich, I had to give miss vada a new home.










Allthough she had a few issue's, this was by far the hardest thing I have had to do in quite some time.


----------



## Lilly

Oh so sorry SS..
I hope she does well in her new place..


----------



## GothicCandle

we just added three new fish to the animal list. Arn't they awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nice fish! Fish are cool, I may have to start up my aquarium again someday.


----------



## tuck

Here are two of mine doing what they do most of the day...

Who says dogs and cats can't be friends


----------



## Lilly

that's cute Tuck...

Gothic: I had a fish like the goldfish you have there..he lived 10 yrs and got about 5 inches big


----------



## GothicCandle

Lilly said:


> that's cute Tuck...
> 
> Gothic: I had a fish like the goldfish you have there..he lived 10 yrs and got about 5 inches big


really? thats pretty small for a ten year old. I had a ten year old goldfish and she was 10 inches long or so. I had a 5 year old one that was 6 inches or so too. Goldfish can get pretty big.

btw, the ones in the pictures that I posted before, they are koi. When they start to get too big for the 46 gallon tank I have them in they will go to live in my uncles 22000 gallon pond. The oldest living koi on record was 200 years and somthing(i think 220 or somewhere in there) The oldest living goldfish was 42 years.

Heres a picture of my ten inche fish(RIP) Her name was BilleBob(we had named her before we found out she was a girl)


----------



## scream1973

Heres some of our family..
Our 2 cats

















@ of our Hermit Crabs









Our now deceased 16" Pleco SC









And then we have other misc fish and 3 firebellied toads as well


----------



## scream1973

Sorry about your losses Lilly and Doc..


----------



## Lilly

thanks scream..
cute cats 
nice hermits also..
what does a firebellied toad look like?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome pics everyone.

Yes, let's see that toad!


----------



## scream1973

Here are 2 of the 3 toads we have
Here is Bowzer









And Mario


----------



## Lady Nyxie

This is my new puppy Lakota.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=62


----------



## Lilly

he's cute Nyx..
looks like the other 2 like him also ..that's good


----------



## smileyface4u23

We have 2 dogs and a cat. Cordelia is the black pug, Isabelle is the fawn colored pug, and Vince is our black and white cat. I can't find any pictures of the cat right now though...


----------



## pixiescandles

I have a little zoo here

2 horses: Ranger & Casey
4 dogs: (3 boxers) Brandon, Maggie & Emmy and (1 Beagle) Daisy









Emmy...she's my baby...now alittle over a year...I dont have updated pics online of her though

4 cats: Hoodeez, Munchie (munchkin cat), Eddie and Dexter








Munchie sun bathing...lol...this was early March when it was just getting nice out









Hoodeez









Eddie (Gray & White) Dexter (Black & White)

The rest doesnt really have names

2 box turtles
2 birds
10 ducks
7 chickens
4 kio fish in my pond
3 gold fish in the house


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love looking at people's pets. Seems to me that many of us have our own little zoo going on. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## AzKittie74

My little girl when she was brand new ....









Her meeting my Iguana at the snack bowl haha









I love these two girls!


----------



## Lilly

awe thats cute AZ


----------



## GothicCandle

Azkittie74,
the lizard and cat don't fight????


----------



## HibLaGrande

I had to have Fuzzyknutz, my bunny, put down yesterday. After taking ill on Sunday, the sickness took him down hill quickly. 

Fuzzyknutz
07-10-98
08-12-08
He was a good bunny and will be missed.


----------



## Black Cat

Sorry to hear about Fuzzyknutz HibLaGrande.
We too just had to put our Big Red Cat Pippin down. He went down hill really qucik. He was 14 years old.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You shall meet at rainbow bridge, hib.


----------



## Lilly

AWe HIB and BC..
sorry to hear that
makes me sad and they are not even my pets.

Smiley...
cute puggies


----------



## Dr Morbius

HibLaGrande said:


> I had to have Fuzzyknutz, my bunny, put down yesterday. After taking ill on Sunday, the sickness took him down hill quickly.
> 
> Fuzzyknutz
> 07-10-98
> 08-12-08
> He was a good bunny and will be missed.


My condolences, Hib...RIP Fuzzyknutz.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Black Cat said:


> Sorry to hear about Fuzzyknutz HibLaGrande.
> We too just had to put our Big Red Cat Pippin down. He went down hill really qucik. He was 14 years old.


Sorry for your loss, BC, I know I just lost my Salem my cat last month. Sucks, don't it? As George Carlin said, We aren't buying pets, we're buying future tragedys.


----------



## Lilly

I received this from my sis today 
its a tearjerker
http://home.att.net/~hideaway_today/t125/pet.htm


----------



## edwood saucer

Well, we feel Hib'sd pain here rather acutley.... yesterday we put our old dog Bear down. He was going to be 14 in October. We rescued him as a puppy then found out he had parvo virus. We had him nursed back to health (his nickname is the $1200 Mutt) then and he rewarded us with 13 wonderful years. He was 2 years older than our son.

His health has been steadily declining and yesterday his back legs failed for the last time. We couldn't get an appointment for hours, so we spent the day petting him and trying to enjoy being with him between the tears. We took him as a family and stayed with him through the procedure. The wife and kids are still crying off an on. It's pretty sad - he was the most gentle dog we've ever known.

So here is to Bear and FuzzyKnutz!


----------



## Black Cat

Sorry for your loss Edwood. Losing a pet is so hard.

On a happier note our puppy Zeth turned 1 on the 13th of August. Here he is all decked out in his party hat and getting ready to eat his birthday cake I made for him.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hib, Black Cat, Dr Morbius and Edwood,

Please accept my condolences and prayers during your tough times.

Remember, though they cross the rainbow bridge before it is our time, they will be there waiting to greet us when it becomes our time and until that day they are free to run and play in a way they never knew here on earth.


----------



## Aelwyn

Hib, Black Cat, Dr Morbius and Edwood, my condolences. It's so hard to lose a pet. *hugs*

Here are some pics of Rackham the Pirate Kitty (his name came from Calico Jack Rackham, a pirate).

He and Chicken (our roomie's cat) getting high on some catnip:









Grumpy face (I woke him up snapping pics of him sleeping on the man's lap):









Snuggled under the covers:









This was when we first got him, about 2 1/2 years ago. He was TINY:


----------



## Lilly

Very sorry to hear that about Bear, Ed...


cute cats Ael


----------



## scream1973

Aelwyn hes so cute..


----------



## ScareShack

I love checking out all the pets here, they are all so cute. make me wanna trade my one in.

I figured I would share this. I have 3 cats. This Is the Only One That goes outside. He is on the odd side a bit with extra toes on each foot . We found him as a kitten a few years back when we had a super hot dry spell, so we had to take him in.
Bringing home them gifts on a daily basis for me is getting old. He doesn't play with his pray, for some reason he finds the need to eat them to(well parts of em).
Here he is in the neighbors yard with his new friend mister bunny rabbit.
As much as I love this cat, I cant stand him either at times. 
*Note: I don't condone his behavior.*
http://homehauntnews.com/twisterlunch.jpg
I edit the post to remove picture, click on the link may not be suitable for all viewers.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I have two pets, currently. My Siberian Husky, Thunder...










And my fiance's cat who adopted me as his father, Shiva...


----------



## HibLaGrande

I want a husky, sooo bad, but my mutt gets all my pet love right now.


----------



## bullyghost

We have two kitty-Kats, Max and Toby and our bulldog....Otis


----------



## HibLaGrande

thanks for your kind words everyone. and I am sorry to hear about Bear. Our pup is 13 too and his hips are going bad.


----------



## rip86

This is Chia, a Jap-Chin / long hair Chihuahua. 
Just mention the word "Ride" and she runs out and stands buy the Hearse - her favorite past-time (other than ripping my hands up - loves to play a little ruff)









"Come on Dad, let's GO"!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

rip86 said:


> This is Chia, a Jap-Chin / long hair Chihuahua.
> Just mention the word "Ride" and she runs out and stands buy the Hearse - her favorite past-time (other than ripping my hands up - loves to play a little ruff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on Dad, let's GO"!!!


she is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

This is what they really think of us LOL


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Mine is my Baby, one Cat, Jukebox.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

2 Pythons, 1 Pitbull, 1 Yorkie-Poo mix, and 2 African Graceful Chameleons.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's our dog Willow (Yes I'm a Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan)

DSCF0933 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## AzKittie74

2 of my babies taking a nap


----------



## DeathTouch

I got my dog back fron my ex and I wanted to show him playing in the back yard.

Rippy playing ball video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/MOV01750


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cute dog, DeathTouch.


----------



## Draik41895

two rats,two cats(my grandmas),one emperor scorpion


----------



## Fester

Current count (it fluctuates frequently)
Golden Retriever
Border Collie mix (rescue with extreme thunderstorm anxiety WHOOPEEE! )
2 rescue cats
1 cockatiel with major attitude
1 Guniea Pig (down from 4 YES!)
2 Betas
1 Hermit Crab

You know how married men are said to have "selective hearing loss"? I swear that my entire family, wife included, suffer from this when I say NO MORE FREAKIN PETS! :confuseton:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DeathTouch said:


> I got my dog back fron my ex and I wanted to show him playing in the back yard.


Nice dog - but I thought you had a chocolate lab? I'm sure you're happy having him back.

**

I love my dog; here's a picture I snapped of her yesterday. I accidently changed the setting to black and white...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gotta love a lab!

Here is a shot taken in my office a few years ago of our first dog Jessie (on the dog bed - she was a Golden retriever/black lab mix) and the boss' dog Skyler (one of the office dogs and now 8 years old). Jessie lived to the ripe old age of 15.

dog002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Tequila325

i have 4 horses, 6 jack russels, 25 chickens, and one angus bull named Marty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tequila325 said:


> i have 4 horses, 6 jack russels, 25 chickens, and one angus bull named Marty


Sounds like a full-time pet sitting job


----------



## lowdwnrob

We just got an American Bulldog. He will be the biggest house dog I have ever had.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

all of your pets are cute


----------



## jdubbya

lowdwnrob said:


> We just got an American Bulldog. He will be the biggest house dog I have ever had.












Yup! Ours is three and is at 105 lbs. Any pics of yours?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is my dog Bruiser on Halloween night...he helped guard my cemetary. He's a chihaua terrier mix
nicghtwingcemetary-2008014.jpg picture by snapesgurl26 - Photobucket
And this is my dog and i after the tots were gone.
halloween2008.jpg picture by snapesgurl26 - Photobucket

My room mate has two dogs: an old dalmation named Lucky that is slowly deteriorating and a english pointer named Yoko (japanese for shadow) and a cat Meeka.

My other room mate has 4 cats. one is in heat and is annoying and one of them is violent and is scared of me. the other two i see but don't have a problem with.


----------



## Tequila325

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like a full-time pet sitting job


haha it is but i love them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is my dog Bruiser on Halloween night...he helped guard my cemetary. He's a chihaua terrier mix
> http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=nicghtwingcemetary-2008014.jpg
> And this is my dog and i after the tots were gone.
> http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc304/snapesgurl26/?action=view&current=halloween2008.jpg


LOL, what a TERRIFYING dog you have, DA!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thank you! he's my pride and joy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Great pets everybody!

And as if I wasn't insane enough... we are adding a new member to the Wicked household on Saturday.

This guy stole my heart. He's a Lab that has been rescued after he was dropped off at a kill shelter with an arrow shot in his leg.  It's fractured his leg and he has a bacterial infection; both are now on the mend.

He's in a foster home in Indiana. Who could shoot an arrow at a dog? Look at this sweet guy's face; I love him already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a lovely thing to do, Ms W! As for the arrow in the leg, it never fails to disgust me what people are capable of doing to an animal.


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. W you're such a good person to take in that poor pup. Luckily there are more good people like you, than people who will harm an innocent critter like that lab. Our dog is a rescue too (she was just neglected).


----------



## Lilly

cute dog DA

lowdwn..our friend shas one it about a yr old and she is huge already

Mrs. W ohh so cute now your little guy will have a friend


----------



## Scary Godmother

That is so nice Ms. W.!! What a nice Christmas present for the dog and for your family. I'm sure you will give him lots of love, and hopefully his past will fade from his memory. Best of luck.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just can't wait to get him! The infection in his leg is quite severe, and will need to be on antibiotics for a couple of months. He's still not bearing weight on his leg, but at least is now touching his foot to the floor.

In the meantime, I thought our pet lovers here would like this if you've not seen it:

*How many dogs does it take to change a light bulb? *

1. Golden Retriever: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb?

2. Border Collie: Just one. And then I'll replace any wiring that's not up to code.

3. Dachshund: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!

4. Rottweiler: Make me.

5. Boxer: Who cares? I can still play with my squeaky toys in the dark.

6. Lab: Oh, me, me!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Huh? Can I? Pleeeeeeeeeze, please, please, please!

7. German Shepherd: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation.

8. Jack Russell Terrier: I'll just pop it in while I'm bouncing off the walls and furniture.

9. Old English Sheep Dog: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb!

10. Cocker Spaniel: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark.

11. Chihuahua : Yo quiero Taco Bulb. Or 'We don't need no stinking light bulb.'

12. Greyhound: It isn't moving. Who cares?

13. Australian Shepherd: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle...

14. Poodle: I'll just blow in the Border Collie's ear and he'll do it. By the time he finishes rewiring the house, my nails will be dry.

How many cats does it take to change a light bulb?

Cats do not change light bulbs. People change light bulbs. So, the real question is:

'How long will it be before I can expect some light, some dinner, and a massage?'

ALL OF WHICH PROVES, ONCE AGAIN, THAT WHILE DOGS HAVE MASTERS, CATS HAVE STAFF!


----------



## Hauntiholik

That was great Kellie!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Here are some pictures of Neugent at home now. He's such a sweet dog, very cuddly and affectionate. Mitsy was not so impressed with him; however, they are settling in.

Neugent:










Neugent with the boys:










All three:


----------



## Scary Godmother

I think he will be very happy, it looks like you are giving him a whole new wonderful life!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What beautiful dogs and handsome boys you have, Ms W!


----------



## Draik41895

2 rats,charlie and sylar, and one emperor scorp,mathayus or "mat".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a lovely thing to do, Ms W! As for the arrow in the leg, it never fails to disgust me what people are capable of doing to an animal.


i totally agree with you...it makes me sick to think of what people do to our pets.

everytime i hear about something like that happening it makes me want to find those people and rip em a new one

I am so glad that you have given him a new home...very beautiful dog Mrs. W.


----------



## dynoflyer

Molly the Wonder Beagle enjoying this weekend's fresh snow. The cat declined our invitation to play in the snow, too bad.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Looks like Molly is having a great time in the snow Dyno. Don't you know that cats are too sophisticated for that type of activity? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a nice picture dyno!
Makes me want to play in the snow!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Molly is a doll, dyno!


----------



## Spooky1

Dyno, with those ears, Molly looks like she's about to take flight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

she's cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my sister told me this saturday as we were on the way to a birth day party that she had gotten another dog...and that she had witnessed it being abused right infront of her.

she told me that she had come out of the bar with her husband and saw this pure breed boston terrier being kicked around by its owner...she said it was a drunk guy with a cowboy hat on. 

anyway, when they saw the dog the guy was beating it and kicking it and screaming how he was gonna kill the dog as soon as they got home...

my sister is an even bigger animal lover then myself...and she went right up to the guy and got in his face saying..."you touch that dog one more time and i'll kick your @$$!"

then my BIL came up behind her offering to buy the dog. the owner let him have it for 35 dollars and then stumbled back into the bar...

my sister found out later that is was a pure breed boston terrier.. and that it was heavily emaciated and was wearing a harness that was way too small on it to the point where it rubbed off the hair on its chest and was bleeding out the butt. 

luckily my sister and her husband got it home...and are working on nursing it back to health. they named him Odie...

it never fails to disgust me how cruel some people can be.


----------



## Draik41895

i just got two finches, a dady and a baby.their names are yogi and booboo


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, I don't even know your sister and I'm so proud of her for having the courage to get up in the face of some drunk idiot the way she did. If there's a Hell, people who are cruel to animals surely deserve a special place there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i agree...wish i'd been there...so i could take him on myself!


----------



## Lilly

I am glad she was there to rescue the puppy...She should have kicked his ass anyways just for S & G


----------



## Spooky1

Three cheers,for DA's sister!


----------



## chisox100

I have 2 Turtles there names are:
Koopa and Bowser.

I have a dog named Casey he is a yellow lab


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## RoxyBlue

Cute pets there, Draik!


----------



## Draik41895

thank you


----------



## scareme

Great looking pets you have there Draik. Love your society finches. I used to breed them. Had about 40. I see you can now prove to everyone your scorpion was real. lol I've always believed you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I used to breed rats as pets. Nice looking pair you have there.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i have 2 cats
pumpkin and o'mally


----------



## Draik41895

they're adorable


----------



## Ms. Wicked




----------



## jdubbya

These are my two Volitans lionfish in my 120 gallon saltwater tank. They're in the 9 inch range right now but by years end should hit adult size close to that of a football.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I have a Sheltie named Zena,Cat named Curphy and three kids and a wife


----------



## Nyxy

3 female rats own me.


----------



## Don Givens

I have a Black Lab named Buddy. Yes I know, very original.


----------



## Hauntful

Right now I only have 2 cats. I've been tempted to add another to my little family more than once when a kitten crossed my path of being so adorable staring at me, but I survived, lol! Right now I'm a little not to happy with my cats at the moment as a few mice invaded my place and THEY DO NOTHING. Just laying around, peeking where they come in from, and that's about all. Shesh, those cats! They make me do all the work of trying to setup a trap that the mice trip with free food on escaping, and I am always looking around finding something new to try like sticky mouse paper? Ha! And being tempted to borrow my sister's cat for the day. But overall I adore them they've been with me this long. So go figure!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a short video of our dog Willow enjoying the sleet/snow cover we got a few weeks ago:

Haunt Forum :: MOV01068.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Haunt%20Forum/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Haunt%20Forum/MOV01068


----------



## Draik41895

Nyxy said:


> 3 female rats own me.


maybe we can plan a little visit for my rats


----------



## Nyxy

Lol. Sorry Draik. My girls don't swing that way.


----------



## beelce

Look what we got.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

How cute, beelce! How new are they?


----------



## beelce

2 days old in this pic


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Love the orange fur!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

very cute!


----------



## Devils Chariot

OMG da cutness!

I can has 2 cats already. Black cat named Guinness and orange cat named Zoe. Orange and Black. By coincidence.


----------



## Bethene

aww, beelice, how precious!! I had a boy cat that looked like mama, loved that boy! keep us updated with their pics as they grow, they are so precious!! 
I have 4 cats myself, all white, orange, buff, and a dark grey torti. love them to death!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hey Beelce congrats on the new kitties...lol...look what we got yesterday. At 7am she decided to climb up onto my oldest son's bed and give birth to five bundles of fur. The cat was a stray that showed up last October and hung around, we feed her, she comes in at night and we dragged our feet on getting her spayed...too late. Anyway as soon as we get the kittens adopted we will have her spayed so we don't go through this again, but in the meantime the new arrivals will bug the heck our of our two dogs.


































They are less than 12 hours old in these pics.


----------



## dynoflyer

Very cute, and look at those claws! Jeez!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

dynoflyer said:


> Very cute, and look at those claws! Jeez!


They are like the spawn of Freddy Krueger...lol...we should name the kittens after characters in Nightmare On Elm Street...Freddy, Nancy, Tina, Glen, etc...well maybe after we figure out which are the boys and which are the girls....


----------



## dynoflyer

*Ziggy, our dinosaur*

Ziggy, our 10+ year old iguana. 10 years, I think he likes me, finally.

You know, I'd like to spend the winter basking under a sun lamp, too.


----------



## beelce

Great pic Dyno...........


----------



## beelce

Here are 2 of our kitties at 2 weeks old................










this is....Milky McMilk










this is.....Rosebud


----------



## Draik41895

cool,i use to have an iguana named iggy,it was short for iggerella

there adorable beelce,but why does every one have kittens all of a sudden!?!


----------



## grump010

Awesome pets, I like that there are lots of rescues.
Here are our 2 rescues:
This is our Barney aka Bubba, he's 12 year olds








This is our little girl Jesie aka Button and she's 7


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb

I have a lab mix named Katie that I rescued from the Animal Shelter and a guinea pig named Flower.


----------



## jdubbya

Draik41895 said:


> there adorable beelce,but why does every one have kittens all of a sudden!?!


Why, to feed the iguanas, of course!

j/k.

Great iguana and those kittens are to die for. If only my wife weren't allergic.


----------



## Bethene

the kittens are so adorable!! 
grump010, your dogs are so cute! I think it is so wonderful, every one getting pets from rescue organizations!!
dynoflower, Ziggy is cool!! very good picture, BTW!


----------



## hawkchucker

This is bob and the kiddo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thye're both cuties, hawk


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You don't see many girls named Bob.


----------



## GothicCandle

Sad news. Yesterday My rat Fran died. She would have been three years in april.










She was such a good pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was beautiful, Gothic. Three years is a long life for a rat.


----------



## traditionprincess

I have three dogs (pomerians) that can't seem to ever shut-up!!! The reason they are like a zoo is because when all three bark at the same time you feel like your being chased by dozens of the fluff-balls as if they are about to eat you-although their just really excited that you've finally come home!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> Sad news. Yesterday My rat Fran died. She would have been three years in april.
> 
> She was such a good pet.


im sorry to hear about your rat. my sypathies GC
everyone has such adorable pets! they are all so cute!:jol:


----------



## dynoflyer

jdubbya said:


> Why, to feed the iguanas, of course!
> 
> j/k.
> 
> Great iguana and those kittens are to die for. If only my wife weren't allergic.


Ziggy only eats greens, sadly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

a happy ending to anyone who remembers me talking about the dog my sister rescued from the drunken cowboy. she moved into my house with her husband but he (the dog) was such an out of control dog that we were forced to find a home for him..

the happy news is that my sister found a rescue organazation that deals with pure bred boston terriers like him and they took him in with out charging anything and now he has an excellant chance of finding a brand new home


----------



## Just Whisper

*BabyCat*









*Kioko*









*Saki*









Also 4 rabbits: Mr Bigalo, Annabelle Leigh, Zypher, and Piper

3 aquariums and 2 ponds with fish (I guess that's as opposed to aquariums and ponds with zebras?)


----------



## GothicCandle

just whisper, your pets are adorable! And also, i had a goldfish named kioko. what sort of fish do you have?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

GothicCandle said:


> Sad news. Yesterday My rat Fran died. She would have been three years in april.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was such a good pet.


I just now saw this. 3 yrs is excellent for a rat. She was well loved.


----------



## Monk

Mollins said:


> i only have a westie called Ellie, but I want a goldfish, so i can name him Klaus!


Ellie is the name of one of my chocolate labs! I wanted to name her Hershey, but my wife is an idiot j/k


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I just lost my dear little beta fish a week ago... 

Here are two of my three cats (the calico hates the camera)

Keeley









Choodle (long story about her name... :googly: )









We got these two from a shelter a while back and while I never specifically planned on getting black cats - how cliché since I'm a Halloween nut - 
but they told us that black cats were not adopted as much since people had a weird dislike of them due to superstition, and they actually don't allow black cats to be adopted during the month of October due to people possibly doing something cruel with them... so we got these two little darlings and they are the best cats EVER (for us, anyway).


----------



## Just Whisper

Gothiccandle,
I am so sorry about Fran. She looks so sweet. My fish: I have 2 large parrot fish, 3 tetra, an eel, 2 beta, some plecos, quite a few goldfish, about 10 I think, 3 Pacu, 3 Catfish. I think that is all. Thanks for the compliment on my kitties.


----------



## Just Whisper

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I just lost my dear little beta fish a week ago...
> 
> We got these two from a shelter a while back and while I never specifically planned on getting black cats - how cliché since I'm a Halloween nut -
> but they told us that black cats were not adopted as much since people had a weird dislike of them due to superstition, and they actually don't allow black cats to be adopted during the month of October due to people possibly doing something cruel with them... so we got these two little darlings and they are the best cats EVER (for us, anyway).


I am sorry you lost your beta. They are so personable and friendly. Your kitties are adorable. I especially like the fluffy one.


----------



## Demon Dog

We have a rescued Samoyed (a whitish colored snow dog) who has a heart of gold; and a black and white cat we got from the SPCA who believes she owns the place and we're her servants (and sometimes I think she may be right).


----------



## davy2

Here is mine, a Rottweiler-German Shepherd mix...the humiliation she puts up with for my amusement!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

davy2 said:


> Here is mine, a Rottweiler-German Shepherd mix...the humiliation she puts up with for my amusement!


Awww sweet looking girl...the humiliation is right


----------



## hedg12

We have a hyperactive pomeranian pup named Hans (after Hans Schultz - we were watching Hogan's Heroes when we named him.) Cute as a bug, but seriously needs riddilan.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Here some update pictures of the kittens that were born March 14th, they will be seven weeks old tomorrow.

Two males and three females they are all litter trained, very good with people and dogs and all active, frisky and playful. In the process of finding them good homes.


----------



## scareme

What cute kittens! If I lived near you I'd take the little callie with the black nose, and then my hubby would kick us both out of the house. Good thing OK is to far away to get myself in trouble. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful kittens, Stoll. My dog would love them, but not in a good way


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful kittens, Stoll. My dog would love them, but not in a good way


I wasn't sure how our two dogs were going to handle the kittens but our 70lb dalmation/shar-pei mix just loves them, he follows them around protecting them and actually very carefully looks around before moving so he doesn't step on them, it actually quite amazing because he's a big lunk in general but seems to realize the kitties are fragile.


----------



## IMU

*Rip*

We had to let our little girl go last night after a losing battle with lung cancer. She was an almost 14 year old Australian Shepherd Terrier.


----------



## Joiseygal

IMU said:


> We had to let our little girl go last night after a losing battle with lung cancer. She was an almost 14 year old Australian Shepherd Terrier.


Sorry to hear of your sad news IMU. I'm sure she will be missed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry, IMU. What a lovely dog she was.


----------



## Just Whisper

Oh IMU. I am crying for you, because I know how hard it is to lose a dear friend and family member after almost 14 yrs. Had to part with ours in June after 13 yrs to pneumonia. I am sorry. I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh no...im so sorry! i hope you will feel better soon!:crykin:


----------



## IMU

Thanks everyone ... the home just doesn't 'feel' the same anymore ... I was expecting to see her when I came home today. She always waited for me at the top of the stairs so when I walked through the front door, she would be sitting, ready to greet me.

Funny, I still hear her around the house and the Mrs says she can still smell her (in a good way ... lol). It's going to take some time ...


----------



## Phil

Almost three years since we lost our cat Coco and I still hear her and feel her on my chest some mornings. It has become a welcome remembrance rather than a reminder of the loss. 
We are lucky to ever know such companionship (even from a cat).


----------



## Masterofmydomain

I had to let go of my best friend, Newman of twelve years, on April 15th so I can feel your pain. I miss him so much...He was a lab mix; I can still hear his tail slapping on the floor when I said "good morning" to him. My 5yr old beagle, Sam is so lonely without his best bud. Thank you for your post and for giving us all the opportunity to grieve with you and remember our beloved pets.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, I'm sorry to here about your old girl. We went through the same thing a few years back. You'll alway have your memories of her.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm sorry to say that we had Elliott our "Bestest and most favorite dog in the whole world" put to sleep last Tuesday. He was my first dog, well, he came with the wife so he was really her dog.  When the time came I always thought that would have to be strong for my wife, turns out that she is being my rock right now. I have lost a whole lot of friends over the years, but none has hurt as deep as this. Coming home to an empty house sucks so bad. I take some comfort in knowing that we loved him enough to let him go and I know that we will miss him for the rest of our lives. 

Now If I could just stop crying like a school girl, I'd be good to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go ahead and cry, Hib - it's okay and part of the healing process.

Isn't it funny, though, how we often do miss our pets more than our friends when they pass? Maybe animals can get close to your heart in ways people can't sometimes.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry for your loss HibLaGrande.


----------



## Joiseygal

I just wanted to post my two dogs on the forum. My older dog Jesse (German Shepard mixed) is close to eight years old and she is starting to physically show her age. My other dog Jenna (boxer mixed) is close to three years old and she is Jesse's best friend! I love them both very much!








I wanted to post this picture because it is my favorite photo of Jesse. She had a long day hiking!


----------



## beelce

Sorry Hib....I know how it hurts...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love your dogs, Joisey! They're cuties.


----------



## dynoflyer

Sorry to hear that, Hib. He's off chasing squirrels and loving it.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear of Elliot's passing. It's always difficult to say good by to an old friend.


----------



## Spooky1

Joisey, I love that last picture. Hope that's not your pillow she's drooling on.


----------



## IMU

HibLaGrande: Sorry to hear of your loss.

Joiseygal: Cute! Love that pic too!


----------



## Just Whisper

Hi Hib,
So sorry you and your wife had to part with your baby boy. I still miss my dog Bear that we let go a year ago this week. In fact I was crying over a video of him last night. So it is okay to cry. You need it. It is not as painful any more for us, so rest assured while you will always miss him, always love him, eventually the pain will lessen.

Joisey, those dogs are so cute. Both of them. And the second photo is hilarious. Thanks for sharing that. We needed a good chuckle after hearing Hibs sad news.


----------



## sharpobject

Hib - sorry to hear about your loss. It's that non-judgement and unending love that has us attached to our pets more then humans. We can learn from them.

Here is a picture of my dog Max (I call him Maxwell Copperpot). He's a beagle/keishond mix.


----------



## Just Whisper

Toooooo adorable. Sometimes I wish I had a puppy. Usually not. Paper training...you know.


----------



## Bethene

Hib, I am so sorry to hear about your precious one. 

sharpobject, what a adorable puppy!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Spooky1 said:


> Joisey, I love that last picture. Hope that's not your pillow she's drooling on.


No Spooky that is the guest pillow...LOL!

Anyway I think animals brighten peoples days up so much, but unfortunatley they don't live as long as people do. It is hard to lose a pet but just think of all the joy and love they give you when they are with us. I hope the people that have lost a pet thinks about getting another pet eventually because there are so many animals that need loving homes. You aren't replacing your loved one you are helping another animal that can benefit from your kindness and love that you can give to them.


----------



## Joiseygal

Elaine your pup is adorable! Oh and how they love the cone!


----------



## scareme

I mentioned the other night in chat that my dog was in the animal hospital cause I poisoned him (I sprayed some weeds with weed killer and he licked some). He's home now and OK. The vet said he must not have licked to much or it would have killed him. As it was he had to spend three days in there on IVs. I'll never use weed killer again. I'll get my lazy butt out there and pull weeds next time.


----------



## The Archivist

My neighbor's dog is over at my place more often than his, dog's name is Brick. Short for Dumb as a... Brick hasn't figured out how to hit the brakes when the other neighbor's cat walks by the chain link fence.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry to hear of your loss HIB.

Here's my 9 yr old Rotti Lab cross Hailey. She's the biggest suck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful dog, Wildcat! Is the little kid one of yours?


----------



## IMU

*Rio*

Might as well make it official ... here is the little guy we picked up Sunday. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I thought he was already official


Great picture, IMU, He is one gorgeous dog and I hope he has a personality to match.


----------



## IMU

Yeah, but he was never added to THIS thread ... so NOW he is official! 

He does have a great personality ... but he still needs some work to get him to 'open up' more. He finally started playing with dog toys now and doesn't mind being let outside to play. He has some issues to work out but he is a wonderful addition!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give him time, and (being an owner of a rescue dog myself), I highly recommend watching "The Dog Whisperer" for terrific guidance on working with a dog with issues of any kind. Spooky1 and I have learned so much from that show - Cesar Millan is totally my hero


----------



## scareme

Congrats Imu on your new dog. He looks like his coat would be really soft. He's a beauty.


----------



## Spooky1

He's a beautiful dog, IMU. Now what are you doing here when you should be throwing a ball in the yard for him.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

HibLaGrande: im sorry this has come so late but i am sorry to hear of your loss! i know it can't be easy, im scared to think of how it will be when my little boy passes even though it will be a while hopefully.

beautiful dog IMU!


----------



## RAXL

Hate to add to this. 


My dog Axl died tuesday.

We miss him.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry to hear that Raxl


----------



## IMU

Sorry to hear of your loss Raxl 

Rio just got back from his 1st checkup ... everything is ok, drops and cream for his eyes and ears, a few shots and gets micro-chipped in a few days!  No ball play today Spooky1 ... raining outside again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

RAXL said:


> Hate to add to this.
> 
> My dog Axl died tuesday.
> 
> We miss him.


You have my sympathy, Raxl, along with that of the other pet owners here. I've had to put down a dog and a cat, and I still sometimes get a little teary-eyed thinking of them.


----------



## GothicCandle

Using my brand new camcorder i took this video today. Youtube messed up the quality of it, in reality its really nice and films great. I suggest sony handycam! they are awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a vampbunny?

What breed of rabbit is that? The coloring is very pretty.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that a vampbunny?
> 
> What breed of rabbit is that? The coloring is very pretty.


she is a mini rex. Her coloring is called chinchilla. the bottom of each hair is white, then the middle is grey, and the tip is black. She has the softest fur too.


----------



## tot13

Just found this thread while looking for something else (making eyes using Easy Eyes, but the poster achieved a glazed, dead look that I can't duplicate - yet).

2 red Dobermans and a minerature Boston Terrier, plus a few outside cats to help with the rats and snakes (I live in the woods).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know i've mentioned him before but i think this is a better pic of him. and he's smiling here! i believe hes a chihauha terrier mix and he seems to have a knack for getting himself in trouble lately, every two hours or so my aunt who is staying with me comes in saying "Brusier done it again. i caught him laying on the couch!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bruiser is a cutie, DA!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i know i've mentioned him before but i think this is a better pic of him. and he's smiling here! i believe hes a chihauha terrier mix and he seems to have a knack for getting himself in trouble lately, every two hours or so my aunt who is staying with me comes in saying "Brusier done it again. i caught him laying on the couch!"


aww what a cutie!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks! i couldn't imaginge not having him around!


----------



## scareme

He's a cutie. The look in his eyes is like he's thinking of something to get into. lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Actually when i took this picture he was in time out. I was out working on some props and he kept barking at the neighbor who was working in his yard through the my privacy fence. i'd fianlly had enough of his barking and made him sit in the chair. He's just like a toddler. its hard to get his attention and even in timeout he's still a trouble maker!


----------



## tot13

tot13 said:


> Just found this thread while looking for something else (making eyes using Easy Eyes, but the poster achieved a glazed, dead look that I can't duplicate - yet).
> 
> 2 red Dobermans and a minerature Boston Terrier, plus a few outside cats to help with the rats and snakes (I live in the woods).


I had a request for a pic of the BT, and that should have been miniature, lol. The wheelchair is a haunt prop that my son likes to use as a gaming chair when he plays COD4.


----------



## tot13

RoxyBlue said:


> You have my sympathy, Raxl, along with that of the other pet owners here. I've had to put down a dog and a cat, and I still sometimes get a little teary-eyed thinking of them.


We had to put down our 12 year old German Shepard because she'd been attacked by a pit bull. It is a sad thing to have do.


----------



## GothicCandle

tot13 said:


> I had a request for a pic of the BT, and that should have been miniature, lol. The wheelchair is a haunt prop that my son likes to use as a gaming chair when he plays COD4.


He(the human) looks like a boy i knew in highschool, a bit.


----------



## Draik41895

lol,I asked my rats "Where are your ball?" of course referring to the ones that they run in, and Charlie turned his head towards his back side as if saying "Found them!"


----------



## tot13

GothicCandle said:


> He(the human) looks like a boy i knew in highschool, a bit.


Zachary will be 17 in October and a junior this year in school. To my knowledge he's never been to Oregon, lol. After shaving his head this spring, he's growing his mohawk back. His hair looks like a mess because he was lazy yesterday and didn't stand it up, lol.

I don't know if HF was intended as a matchmaking service, lol, but I do have a 20 year old son as well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin:


----------



## The Archivist

All I have is 2 parents and one younger brother. That's enough for me right now. I wish my apartment manager would let me have pets. I would get a small furry critter and name it Stay. So that when I call it, it would be Come Here, Stay!!


----------



## GothicCandle

tot13 said:


> Zachary will be 17 in October and a junior this year in school. To my knowledge he's never been to Oregon, lol. After shaving his head this spring, he's growing his mohawk back. His hair looks like a mess because he was lazy yesterday and didn't stand it up, lol.
> 
> I don't know if HF was intended as a matchmaking service, lol, but I do have a 20 year old son as well.


:lolkin:


----------



## The Archivist

If HF was intended to be a matchmaking service, then forget the people, I want to be hooked up with their project pages! I wanna make my archives rival the Library of Congress!!! (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## stick

Here is a picture of my dog at his first Halloween party last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see he got into the spirit of the season, Stick


----------



## Black Cat

Our new kitty Lilly.
She's a rescue in major need of some TLC. She's 4 years old and currently weighs 19.7lbs. She's an absolute sweetheart and loves to be brushed. She's got a few issues at the moment and some new meds and should make a complete turn around health wise with some care.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Black Cat said:


> Our new kitty Lilly.
> She's a rescue in major need of some TLC. She's 4 years old and currently weighs 19.7lbs. She's an absolute sweetheart and loves to be brushed. She's got a few issues at the moment and some new meds and should make a complete turn around health wise with some care.


she's beautiful!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

stick said:


> Here is a picture of my dog at his first Halloween party last year.


what a cutie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, some news for me. I happened to take a look at the fish in my tank (the big tank) and one of my glowfish looked like she was pregnant and or ready to lay eggs. as it turnes out she is and i have isolated her in a nursery floater thing that i got at petsmart. If any one had experiance with this, i would love any imput you have since i have pretty much no idea what i'm doing


----------



## Tralan

I have a black and white "tuxedo" kitty named Damien.

I also have an obnoxious, creepy little rat-thing (AKA Ferret) named Nicodemus.

For Hallow's Eve, Rat Thing is going to be a Ghostbuster (I'm making his "pack" out of a single serve cereal box hehe) and Damien is going to be a "Lazy Cat who hates wearing stuff." It's a simple and affordable costume, IMO.


----------



## Restless Spirit

This is my good buddy Shadow!
He adopted us from the local Humane Society about 2 years ago.


----------



## The Pod

Here's one of my pet scorpions......


----------



## The Creepster

This is the "baby" of the cat madness 4 months old Maine **** already weights 10 lbs. Hes on his way to being a "Giant" like the other 2


----------



## morbidmike

Wow you were serious well i'll be!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Do Not Eat The Kitten.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's beautiful, Creepster!


----------



## Black Cat

He's beautiful.


----------



## The Creepster

Heres the other two Maine *****. The all black is a "poly" male, he weighs almost 40 pounds. The other a female shes at 28 pounds. Look at the size difference

Maine ***** Rule!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, a 40 pound cat! I had no idea any breed of cat was that large.

I love the serene look cats get when they are totally comfy


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, a 40 pound cat! I had no idea any breed of cat was that large.
> 
> I love the serene look cats get when they are totally comfy


Actually Maine ***** are the largest domestic cat in the world...and world recorded holder..the largest one weigh in at 65 pounds was close to 4 feet long


----------



## debbie5

(he raises them for their meat)


----------



## Tralan

Here's Damien sleeping:









Another Damien:









Nicodemus the Weaz Man:









Damien and the weasel:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Restless Spirit said:


> This is my good buddy Shadow!
> He adopted us from the local Humane Society about 2 years ago.


he's adorable? what's that in his mouth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Dark, when I first saw that picture, I thought "Why is that dog smoking a cigar?:

Rawhide chews - the perfect prop for the non-smoking dog


----------



## fick209

This is my handsome Sergio Garcia. After Halloween, golf is the 2nd passion in my life so why not name my dog after my favorite golfer Course that golfer has not done so well with his career since I named my dog after him He is a English Springer Spaniel and he is completely spoiled. Instead of being left at home while I am at work, he gets to come with me to work and lounge around the office or run around chasing squirrels outside. Unfortunately, he dislikes almost everything about Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog comes to work with me every day as well, Fick. She also is not a big fan of Halloween - too many creepy things in the basement in the off season (although she's gotten better now that we keep some dog treats down there) and too many strangers coming to the door on Halloween night


----------



## The Creepster

Your dogs go to work with you??? In my house my dogs go to work for me...so I can spend all day working on props


----------



## Death's Door

The Creepster said:


> Actually Maine ***** are the largest domestic cat in the world...and world recorded holder..the largest one weigh in at 65 pounds was close to 4 feet long


Ok - what do you feed these kitties? I mean, for their size, they have to eat more that a little can of cat food. BTW - they're big cuties!


----------



## The Archivist

Does a younger brother count as a pet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Does a younger brother count as a pet?


Only if you have to walk him every day and pick up his poo


----------



## The Archivist

snort. Don't have to walk him, cause he's getting ready to go to the sandbox across the pond. As for picking up his poo, letting the ones in his bombsights deal with it.


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> This is my handsome Sergio Garcia. After Halloween, golf is the 2nd passion in my life so why not name my dog after my favorite golfer Course that golfer has not done so well with his career since I named my dog after him He is a English Springer Spaniel and he is completely spoiled.


You named an English Springer Spaniel after a Spanish golfer. I'm not surprised that started a curse. :googly:


----------



## TearyThunder

Kouma and I adopted Xena a few months ago from the animal shelter. She ended up with Parvo but we got her through it. She's a little monster. Well actually spoiled rotten. She loves to ride in the truck too. I figured after the road trip from CA to GA and back we took recently she would be sick of it. Of course the road trip spoiled her even more. She even has her own little car seat to ride in.










Oh and yes she has all the cute little outfits, "diamond" collar, and even gets her own hamburger or chicken nuggets when we grab drive thru. Currently she has one halloween dress and a pirate costume. She will have more of course.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Xena is a little doll, Teary!

I think one of The Creepster's cats could probably swallow her whole:googly:


----------



## scareme

What a doll! Love the way she looks at the camera. A real little diva.


----------



## Koumajutsu

RoxyBlue said:


> Xena is a little doll, Teary!
> 
> I think one of The Creepster's cats could probably swallow her whole:googly:


I'm pretty sure one of our own cats here could probably swallow her whole. Xena is about half the size of the average housecat


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks guys! 

She's not only a Diva though. She's a true drama queen too. Especially when it comes to something spooking her like one of the cats slapping her for annoying them. She will cry like they just scratched her eyes out. One of them got her a couple weeks ago and she came running in the house crying. She stopped crying and was wimpering a little so I picked her up. That was a mistake because she started crying again and yelping like she was dying. She was fine of course. Just being dramatic to get more attention.

Also she -has- the be right with us at all times or she's crying or barking for attention. Right now she's crying wanting to go for a ride.


----------



## scareme

I showed Xena's picture to my Lapso/****su Montecito, and he said she was very pretty, and he'd like to be her friend.


----------



## scareme

When his mommy, Annie (in forground, Monti was a puppy) saw the picture, she said keep that hussy away from my boy. She's a little protective of him.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Xena is a little doll, Teary!
> 
> I think one of The Creepster's cats could probably swallow her whole:googly:


Lord Humongous told me "I would love to have some take out for supper"


----------



## CreeepyCathy

*my babies*

all your pets are adorable; here is mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

They look like they're singing, creepers


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue said:


> They look like they're singing, creepers


I was trying to get them to say 'Booooooo'


----------



## The Creepster

what happen to the one in the middle? did not eat as much as the other 2?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is bruiser in his costume for this year...the first time he wore it he was a pirate...now he's gonna be a vampire like his mom and her sister. Don't know if it's vampire enough..any ideas for embelishing the look will be very much appreciated.









the front view...the look he's giving me is priceless...









no worries, he got a treat and a nice scratch behind the ears for putting up with his crazy mom..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted this in another thread before I remembered this might be a better place for it. This is our dog Willow hanging out with all the props we put into the basement to dry on Saturday evening:


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> You named an English Springer Spaniel after a Spanish golfer. I'm not surprised that started a curse. :googly:


That never even occured to me
Oops.


----------



## Draik41895

Sadly, my friends, it looks as if Mathayus, hauntforums resident scorpion is about to kick the bucket... Why me, why my pets...


----------



## nixie

Aw, sorry to hear that, Draik.


----------



## DarkLore

Sorry for your almost loss Draik.

Okay....so long as we're "digging up" this old thread...or just not letting it die so to speak. How many in this thread are no longer with us? (Pets that is. No need to raise your hand Jaybo.) No need to reiterate how fluffy is still purring. Just the gory details of those who have met their demise. 

Ya - I know it's in bad taste. I can't help it...that's my nature. Stirring the pot is what I do. And I know it's the off topic area. (lol...I don't visit this side of the forum.) Shouldn't a haunt forum thread really be about tombstones and epitaphs? Do you really care whether I own a chihuahua? Or do want to see if I have a chihuahua on a stick? 

heh heh...so how many of you immediately envisioned a corpsed chihuahua on a stick for your next prop? Like something from an asian street market. To those that did - atta boy. To those that didn't....welcome to the dark side. We have cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chihuahua? Nah, I think you're more of a German Shepherd kind of guy, DL


----------



## scareme

Sorry DarkLore, but the dogs are still with me. But if one of them should kick, I promise to get pictures for you.


----------



## Draik41895

yes hes dead...


----------



## The Pod

Sorry for your loss Draik41895. I lost one of my scorps shortly after halloween. The others are still doing fine.

Well DarkLore, other than the loss of one scorp, my creepy crawlers are still doing well. In fact mama deathhead looks pregnant again. Her babies from Sept are all doing well and are about 1/2" in size now.


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful dog, Wildcat! Is the little kid one of yours?


Yes. That's my oldest Logan. He was 3 at the time and the water was FREEZING. He still screamed bloody murder when I took him out because his lips were blue.

Sorry to hear of your loss Draik.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, sorry to hear you scorpion passed away.


----------



## Sananeko

I have one cat, we use to have two but he needed more room so we gave him to my aunt.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

My sweet Boogie!









My sweet Blaze!









My sweet T-Girl!
Dawg + Dry Grass + Static Cling =


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love your dogs, HB!


----------



## fick209

Haunted Bayou - if you ever need a dog sitter, I'll take all 3 of em


----------



## Erebus

Hate to say it but we have 4 yorkies. 2 of them had puppies, gave 1 to my fiance's boss, kept the other one since she has a heart murmur and we are waiting to see if it will go away.

Jack (right) and Milo (left)









Oliver (dad)









Bella (mom)









Milo









Lucy


----------



## fick209

ntx - they are all adorable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful little dogs, NTX!


----------



## scareme

What cute dogs! That's how I ended up with 2 dogs. Our dog had a puppy, and we just couldn't get rid of him.


----------



## The Creepster

Its easy too Scareme....me kitty's love dog meat


----------



## Spooklights

Well, here they are; the TWO corn snakes I got for Valentine's day;










This cute little boy is Amelanistic, or red albino. I'm hoping he is a Sunglow. He didn't want his picture taken, so it's not the best.










This pretty little girl is Anerytheristic (black albino). So far she is "stonewashed"; she has copper blotches on her.

They are both very sweet, but the boy is a quick little devil, and already hates the camera.:devil:

Remember, folks; Nothing says "Love" like serpents!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful snakes! Did you get them at that reptile show last weekend? We had thought about going, but figured they'd cancel due to the weather.


----------



## Spooky1

The snakes are beauties, Spooklights.


----------



## tot13

Very cool. That corn snake is beautiful. Do you keep them together or separated? We've only ever had one snake in the house at a time.

My son, Zack, is a snake freak. He hasn't had one for a few years now and is wanting an albino ball python. LOL, I told he'd have to get a job for that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love that little yorkie in the hat. it's a cutie. i always thought yorkies were awesome!

draik, i'm so sorry for your loss!

and those snakes are awesome.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful snakes! Did you get them at that reptile show last weekend? We had thought about going, but figured they'd cancel due to the weather.


Yes, we got them on the 13th. It was pretty crowded; I was surprised there were so many people there.



Spooky1 said:


> The snakes are beauties, Spooklights.


Thank you! They are used to people, too.



tot13 said:


> Very cool. That corn snake is beautiful. Do you keep them together or separated?


I keep them separated because of the size difference.


----------



## GothicCandle

Video of my cat


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mozi has nice makings.


----------



## Bethene

Mozi is beautiful! love her markings!! I love that when you talked to her she meowed and you meowed back, I am crazy like that too, always talking and meowing to my cats!! your bunny is very pretty too!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Thanks! She's such a doll too. She loves people so much. I think shes a bit weird because she's so affectionate. She wants to cuddle and be held more then any dog I've ever known. But of course, I'm her owner, so of course I'm gonna get a crazy cat. lol. I meow to my cat all the time. And she always answers. She's extremely talkative (unlike Bone Dancer's cat who meows maybe once a week, eh?) Me and Mozi have lots of interesting conversations in english, japanese, and meowing. She's just that smart! Trilingual kitty! Maybe it's because her name means "cat" in the Navajo language. I've also been known to meow in singing form and Mozi always join. Next stop American Kitty Idol!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Tough day at the office for these two dorks









Sergio is in my chair, and his best friend Buddy is in Sergio's chair...since I have no where to sit and do my work, I may as well go home for the day huh:googly:

The black lab Buddy belongs to the masonry company next door to my office, but he basically spends all day here with Sergio and I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are some hard working dogs, Fick


----------



## The Archivist

GC, you cat is cute and rolly-poly.


----------



## Goblin

*Goblin Cats*

Here is two of my Cats............

Kitty......The Oldest










Garfield......Youngest. He's mischievous. Alayws into something










They got cold..........










Kitty sleeping in a McDonal'd bag......










Garfield again......


----------



## Zurgh

Lovely cats!


----------



## The Flickering Candle

Hi...
Very nice pictures.
I bet they would have a lot of fun playing with my orange and black cat who goes by the name of Boo.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah they would. Especially Garfield. He's always into something


----------



## fick209

Beautiful cats Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Garfield's in the doghouse now. He messed on my nephew's bed while he was in the
bathroom. Always into something.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

those are beautiful cats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My cat was put to sleep last Friday. She lived a very good life of 23 years


----------



## Goblin

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> My cat was put to sleep last Friday. She lived a very good life of 23 years


 I'm very sorry to hear that FE. It's always hard to lose a pet, it's even
harder when you have to make the decision to have it put to sleep.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jeesh Jeff, I'm sorry to hear that. I had a cat live into the teens but never into the 20's. I'm glad she had such a caring team as you and later your wife and family.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry to hear that you lose your cat FE.


----------



## Tinman

Sorry to hear about your cat, though 23 years is a good run. The last of our 6 cats had to be put to sleep at 21 years end of last year. We have since gotten two 8 yr maine **** cats (whose blind owner could no longer keep them), plus our new dog. My daughter had been jonesing for a dog for over a year and figured when the last cat went (she waited all her life to be an only cat, we didn't want to spoil it for her) we could get a cat AND a dog. Anyway here are some pix of our shelter babies:

This is Sam & Ash (when my wife found out they were brothers she HAD to get them both):









This is Scout (AKA Hoover, like the vacuum. Any food that falls, he gets):









and finally Baxter our Halloween Dog:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Baxter looks good. Good deal on the skele?


----------



## fick209

Sorry for you loss FE.

Tinman, the cats and dogs are beautiful, especially Baxter


----------



## Tinman

Sickie Ickie said:


> Baxter looks good. Good deal on the skele?


Yes that was back when anatomical supply was still selling directly and Marilyn Lack would pass along her Transworld prices to list members. We got a lot of really great bargains from Marilyn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your pets are gorgeous, Tinman!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Tinman said:


> Yes that was back when anatomical supply was still selling directly and Marilyn Lack would pass along her Transworld prices to list members. We got a lot of really great bargains from Marilyn!


Ah! The good ol' days!


----------



## The Creepster

So theres no confusion Lord Humongous, wanted me to post how the hierarchy works...just as it is the what he calls the "Tower Of Power" He with the "Pimp Hands" Rule's the land


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord H is truly well named!

Absolutely gorgeous cats (but you knew that already).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love long hairs, just gorgeous!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks everyone, was tough.


----------



## Goblin

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Thanks everyone, was tough.


Are you gonna get you another cat?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

This is Krueger, the younger of our two cats, he's just over one year old. Krueger yearns to be the ultimate Halloween cat even though he's not black. He's my prop building buddy always making sure my papier mache paste is thoroughly mixed and the hot glue gun is hot enough. He's a total pain, but he's a good soul that always makes me smile.


----------



## Goblin

He's a pretty cat. I see he likes to get in boxes like mine does. lol


----------



## Bethene

Frightner, I am very sorry to hear about your loss, it is such a hard thing to have to do, heart breaking.
Tinman, what pretty brothers you have there!!! and Hoover(what a great name!)- he is beautiful!!
Creepster, your cats are all beautiful- you can definately tell who is king of the house though! LOL! 
Stolloween, I love the face on him, so pretty, I have a cat that is always in a box too! love that he picked a skull box!


----------



## fick209

Creepster...Lord Humongous rules...end of story

Stoll, I love short haired cats, Krueger is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Goblin

My younger sister has adopted a puppy yesterday. Looks like a shepard/collie mix.
My niece found out she's allergic to dogs......good thing we have cats. lol


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Didn't know we had a pet thread, so I decided to put up some pic's of my pups. The long haired tawny one is Jambo, she's a Belgian Malinoise, and the darker brindle one is Loki, he's a malinoise pitbull mix. Loki is always getting into trouble, that's how he got his name, the Norse god of mischief, and Jambo is Swahili for hello, and Jambo has never met a stranger, she approaches everyone and wants to say hi!! Love my dogs!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful dogs, HMJ, and I really like the look of the two of them in the last shot.


----------



## Goblin

Great looking dogs Jack. Reminds me of the German Shepard I had. His name was Wolf,
he was black and grey and weighed ove a hundred pounds.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Beautiful dogs...you need to give Loki a break, he's just doing what dogs do...lol...how old are they?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Jambo is four, and Loki is still a puppy at two, a really large puppy!


----------



## fick209

Beautiful dogs hmjack!


----------



## Goblin

Garfield caught a mouse. He brought it in the living room to play with it. Got mad as hell
when we took it away from him and got rid of it! lol


----------



## GothicCandle

Uploaded some videos of my wonderful pets





Mozi, My box loving feline. She had been trying to figure out a way to fit in that itty bitty box for quite a few minutes, and once she was in she sat that way for quite a few minutes.





My rabbit and my cat sitting in my lap.





Filmed as I was trying to put away halloween stuff last year. Mozi LOVES boxes.









and sadly, My cute little cocker spaniel died recently. She had turned 13 years old just a few weeks before. In her lifetime we spent more money on her then some humans(spend on humans lol,) but she was worth it all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog came over to the computer when you started calling Mozi My cat Rachel was the same way about boxes. We used to call them her safety boxes because our first dog would never go near her when she was sitting in one.

Sorry to hear about your loss of Ebony. Losing a pet is always difficult, but it's clear she was well taken care of and cherished.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> My dog came over to the computer when you started calling Mozi My cat Rachel was the same way about boxes. We used to call them her safety boxes because our first dog would never go near her when she was sitting in one.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss of Ebony. Losing a pet is always difficult, but it's clear she was well taken care of and cherished.


could have sworn i already replied to you, hmm, odd.

lol, yeah i think all cats love boxes, Mozi does for sure. If she sees a box and it is open she will sit in it, even if it is full of stuff. if the box is closed she will ether sit on top of it, or try and open it.

yeah, Ebony was simply a small human. She was very smart, and had the rest of us very well trained.

and sadly also, Versace, my long lived fish died this week. It's a bit odd in fact since this is the same week that I got him years ago(2006) He was a few years old at that time, so he must have been quite old as far as fish go. He had outlived all my other fish, goldfish, koi and bettas.


----------



## fick209

For those of you dealing with some pretty hot temps today...Sergio said he is willing to share his swimming pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sergio has the right idea, Fick - Stay cool in the pool!


----------



## spideranne

We lost our english bulldog, Rufus, this weekend. Just stopped breathing in his sleep. He was 9 yrs old. RIP


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, Spideranne. What a great face Rufus had.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear Rufus passed away. He looks like he was a great dog.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Sorry about your poor puppy 

We have 2 dogs, 2 ferrets and 2 cats, but, alas, our older cat Sammy (15 now) will most likely will be throwing off his mortal coil before Christmas...


----------



## wanaquehaunts

Brittany Spaniel named Ashley, and a Bearded dragon. The dragon "Mo" short for monster is cool when it goes into defensive mode. Mega worms and crickets don't have a chance when it's feeding time.


----------



## fick209

Sorry for your loss Spideranne


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear that Rufus passed, Spideranne. 

I still miss my beagle, Janie Lou Raisin Bagel. She passed away 6 years ago and I still miss her so much. She was hubby's hunting dog for 10 years and then when we got Max and Jakey Bonz, he retired her from hunting but not from begging for food, sitting at the picnic table, bossing Max & Jakey around, party crashing the neighbor's backyard parties and visiting our neighbors who always looked forward to her visits.


----------



## spideranne

Thanks everyone. We're still adjusting to him being gone. The dynamics of the house are just off...


----------



## GothicCandle

spideranne said:


> Thanks everyone. We're still adjusting to him being gone. The dynamics of the house are just off...


I'm so sorry, 
I know what you mean, after my dog died earlier this year even the smallest things are often the ones most missed. For example she loved ice cubes and any drink she thought might have some she would dump it and therefore we couldn't leave drinks alone, or they would later be found dampening the floor. now that we can it's so strange.

no words can express how sorry i am to hear of the loss, I'm sure he spent all 9 years in bulldog bliss.


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry Anne. He was a real sweetheart. I bet your girl bulldog really misses him. They get so close to us.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear of your loss Anne, 9 years, too young.................


----------



## Nyxy

*Sterling Debut.*

Since My girls went to the rainbowbridge sida things I've been with out a furry little minion. So, here he is. Sterling for his star. Devlin for the attitude. Greyling for his overall coloring.
















Sorry for the large pics still learning how to work everying on an entirely new computer operating system.


----------



## GothicCandle

Nyxy said:


> Since My girls went to the rainbowbridge sida things I've been with out a furry little minion. So, here he is. Sterling for his star. Devlin for the attitude. Greyling for his overall coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics still learning how to work everying on an entirely new computer operating system.


awww Hi Sterling!!! You're such a cutie!!! I love rats!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He is so CUTE, Nyxy! I think rats are just plain cool.


----------



## fick209

Oh, Sterling is very cute! Looks like he is well loved and has a great home!


----------



## Pumpkin5

3 dogs and 2 cats
Rottie- Bella (named before the Twilight series as in bella-beautiful)
Joe- Black Lab (9 years old and getting a bit gray)
Harry- Puggle (cross between a Pug and a Beagle, looks like a mini boxer w/curled tail)
Jinx-adopted feral cat (Beautiful dark tabby who came up pregnant and I gave the kittens away to good homes once they were old enough. Spayed her and now she is our "guard cat". Seriously the toughest cat I have ever known. 
Ichabod-adopted feral cat (I found him when he was 5 weeks old, no Mom, literally just skin and bones and so malnurished he was almost blind. He is solid gray with green eyes and is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen. He plays with my dogs like he is a Pit Bull. I think he thinks he is a dog.
There are tons of wild cats Down East in North Carolina, and somehow they keep finding me!)
Love, love, love them all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*My Little Imp*

This is the newest addition to my family. I've had her for little over a week now and she's now weasled her way into my heart. 








Her name is Delilah. She's a 4 month old chihuahua that I got for free from a friend of my older sister Tammy. I think she's aptly named because she has two white spots on her head that look like horns, and she's always underfoot.








I'm was told they were moles, but on closer inspection, I think they may be scars of some kind. still they really give her that trouble maker look 

Delilah has her cute moments, escpeccially since she has the tendantcy to fall asleep in the crook of my elbow or right next to my neck. Don't know how, but she seems to fit in perfectly to this family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a cutie, DA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

she is and she's a fast learner too!


----------



## scareme

She's a doll. I can see why you fell in love so quickly.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmmm I have: 2 dogs, a tortoise, and a 125 gallon saltwater reef aquarium that I have one fish in right now and about 30 different types of corals.


----------



## fick209

aquariumreef said:


> Hmmm I have: 2 dogs, a tortoise, and a 125 gallon saltwater reef aquarium that I have one fish in right now and about 30 different types of corals.


Pictures???

DA, Delilah is just too cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks! i agree lol. she's got a personality to match!


----------



## Death's Door

Ahhhhh - she's soo cute and looks like a keeper DA!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not my pet, but I'm posting his photo anyway because he is such a handsome dog This is Koda, owned by my youngest sister, posing with an autumn display:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Da Weiner said:


> Ahhhhh - she's soo cute and looks like a keeper DA!!!!!


:lolkin: she is. I'm so happy she's learned the house rules so fast. roxy, that is a handsome dog!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Not my pet, but I'm posting his photo anyway because he is such a handsome dog This is Koda, owned by my youngest sister, posing with an autumn display:


WOW! Is this for a calendar or something? Great picture.


----------



## wheussmann

Just a dog pack here.. Hershey the Dalmation, Snickers the Beagle, and Truffles the Basset Hound. 

my mind is always on the treats you can see...


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> WOW! Is this for a calendar or something? Great picture.


Thanks, and I don't think so. My sister just loves her camera and has gotten quite good at taking really good pictures. She also starts with excellent material, as you can see


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow and the Ghoul Hound:

DSCF 3807 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sickNtwisted

Xander the evil beagle and Tula a basenji/german shepherd mix.


----------



## Glyphen2010

Jaeyde the cat approves this prop:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

don't ja just love it when the pets get into the holiday spirit?


----------



## GothicCandle

i move the camera away at one point to get it to focus, the reflection on the glass was making the camera blurry a bit so i pointed it at something non-reflective. the cardboard tube is there because i give them to my rabbit to play with.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice job with the video, shooting throu water is a trick. Liked the music too.


----------



## Spooky1

Gothic that's some perky fish music you found. 

Glyphen, I think your cat is thinking, "If you don't give me better food, you'll end up looking like this guy"!


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job with the video, shooting throu water is a trick. Liked the music too.


Yeah, and its even harder since the glass is round.



Spooky1 said:


> Gothic that's some perky fish music you found.
> 
> Glyphen, I think your cat is thinking, "If you don't give me better food, you'll end up looking like this guy"!


I found it at http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/ great place to find any sort of music you could ever need.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

perky music...feeling even more energetic now! i do love betas!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I have three cats and a dog. And a few tadpoles. We saved the latter from our pool. Freaking tree frogs XD


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here is Gizmo, the little pumpkin : )


----------



## GothicCandle

Evil Andrew said:


> Here is Gizmo, the little pumpkin : )


Awwwwwww!!!! He is so cute!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Totally adorable, EA!


----------



## trishaanne

I finally figured out how to post pics into my photobucket :googly:, so here is a pic of my baby...Bella Donna! This is the one we rescued last year from the kill shelter. She was all of 30 pounds when we got her and now she's up to 115. This was her, while we were setting up part of the yard. Looks like she's thinking.."Now what the hell are they doing?" lol

Bella pictures by trishaanne - Photobucket


----------



## GothicCandle

wow trishaanne Bella looks so different! is she gonna grow anymore!? So adorable!!!!! and, ah, what our pets must think of our hobby, i have a video on youtube of props and there is a quick glance at my rabbit joyfully hopping in her pen nibbling on the grass and I say to the camera "She's so use to my bizzare-ness" or something like that lol.

that part is at about 1:07 in to this video


----------



## trishaanne

I think she's finally starting to taper off a little bit..thank goodness. She's so heavy I can't lift her into the tub to get a bath anymore so poor hubby is stuck doing it..hooray! I mean, awwwww, poor hubby..lol. She hates a bath but she LOVES the pool and the river...go figure!


----------



## debbie5

E.A. You just blew your whole persona by having a cute dog in clothing. LOL.


----------



## debbie5

(Gizmo is the cutest thing I've ever seen...OMG).


----------



## GothicCandle

trishaanne said:


> I think she's finally starting to taper off a little bit..thank goodness. She's so heavy I can't lift her into the tub to get a bath anymore so poor hubby is stuck doing it..hooray! I mean, awwwww, poor hubby..lol. She hates a bath but she LOVES the pool and the river...go figure!


my dog was, we found out a bit late, loved baths. We always assumed she would hate it, we didn't do it ourselves we always sent her to the groomers since she was a cocker spaniel and would need a haircut too. When she was old though she began taking this medicine and the side effects of oily skin made her get really dirty quick so one day we decided to give her a bath, the first one at home in her life, and to our surprise she seemed to really enjoy it. The dog who would not take a walk on slightly damp cement a few hours after it had rained or made sure to potty under the roof-covered porch instead of venturing out onto the damp grass. Maybe it was a temperature thing.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> E.A. You just blew your whole persona by having a cute dog in clothing. LOL.





debbie5 said:


> (Gizmo is the cutest thing I've ever seen...OMG).


These are both true. Sorry Evil, your just not, Well, evil.


----------



## IMU

*New addition!*

Well, this wasn't exactly planned ... but we have another pooch.

We were given Mishka, a 6 month old Siberian Husky Saturday. No training, not housebroken and ALL puppy. Our older boy Rio isn't too sure of her but we are hoping they work things out.


----------



## Death's Door

Beautiful husky ya got there IMU!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just beautiful!


----------



## fick209

Mishka is a beautiful looking dog! I hope Rio adjusts well to the new addition!


----------



## Wildcat

Our daughter decided that our Rotti Lab cross needed a new hat to keep the snow off her head. Here's the result.










I guess she's just happy no one is trying to ride her.










That was after my daughter chasing her around the house for an hour.


----------



## Nyxy

Smokey


----------



## trishaanne

This is Bella, in her glory in the snow. Of course, there's so much she can't really move, but she's loving it! LOL

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...758231553547_1171758553_3309989_3345626_n.jpg


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe! how cute!

I found a solution to my problem, my friend Debra is taking Deliah in for me, she assured me that I can see her whenever i want.. so i don't completely lose her, but she's not in the house anymore either. 

i feel better about it now.


----------



## GothicCandle

trishaanne said:


> This is Bella, in her glory in the snow. Of course, there's so much she can't really move, but she's loving it! LOL
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...758231553547_1171758553_3309989_3345626_n.jpg


Now that's a happy, if not slightly buried, pup! lol. With hair that long she was made for the snow. Perhaps you could hook her to a sled and save some gas.


----------



## trishaanne

Bella LOVES LOVES LOVES the snow. Unfortunately she has really bad dysplasia and we can't hook her to the sled, even for the grandkids. We can't keep her in the house when there's snow outside..all she wants to do is lay outside in it and chase snowballs. That's the St. Bernard part of her, although the Border Collie part of her loves it just as much.


----------



## Joiseygal

I love my babies!


----------



## fick209

Trishanne, looks like Bella LOVES the snow, great picture!

Joisey, I would love those babies too, they are adorable!

My awesome Sergio did not have such a great day today. He was diagnosed with juvenile arthritis last year which has always only affected his front legs. Few days ago he started to limp and favor one of his hind legs. I really didn't think much of it and just upped his glucosamine. Last night he jumped off one of the beds, yellped and completely quit using his one back leg. So this morning off to the vet. After 5 hrs of tests, uff da. Early signs of hip displasia in back hips. Partially torn tendons in back leg, x-rays & some radiograph again in 2 weeks to see if they are healing or if surgery is next. But then, he also has Anaplasma Ehrlichia which is a fancy way of saying Lyme disease. 8 weeks of pills 4 x's a day! I have always been a faithful in applying the front-line plus to him and checking for ticks daily during the summer months, but I just learned the hard way to continue that all the way through the fall months as well!


----------



## niblique71

fick209 said:


> Trishanne, looks like Bella LOVES the snow, great picture!
> 
> Joisey, I would love those babies too, they are adorable!
> 
> My awesome Sergio did not have such a great day today. He was diagnosed with juvenile arthritis last year which has always only affected his front legs. Few days ago he started to limp and favor one of his hind legs. I really didn't think much of it and just upped his glucosamine. Last night he jumped off one of the beds, yellped and completely quit using his one back leg. So this morning off to the vet. After 5 hrs of tests, uff da. Early signs of hip displasia in back hips. Partially torn tendons in back leg, x-rays & some radiograph again in 2 weeks to see if they are healing or if surgery is next. But then, he also has Anaplasma Ehrlichia which is a fancy way of saying Lyme disease. 8 weeks of pills 4 x's a day! I have always been a faithful in applying the front-line plus to him and checking for ticks daily during the summer months, but I just learned the hard way to continue that all the way through the fall months as well!


LIME Disease SUCKS!!! It is SO pervasive in Canines, felines and Humans. We found out the hard way when my stepdaughter was partially paralized one day while trying to do homework. She couldn't grasp a pencil.

Be careful about your vet's diagnosis. It could ALL be limes disease and there might not be any hip displaysia. I won't go into the particulars, but resolving the limes disease first could vastly improve your dogs life and GREATLY reduce the expense afterwards. Hip displasia is often a convenient diagnosis for limes disease. BE AGGRESSIVE about treatment and continued tests if you have the financial means. Knowlege is power and limes disease is all consuming for those that have it and can persist for years if you are even the slightest bit laxed with your vet. I have more say to about this since It cost my family over $30,000 to treat once we found a Dr that was a limes disease expert. It affects pets and humans very similarly. In short, Lymes disease is up to 10 different little bugs and one treatment may only cure 1/3 of the problems. You need a genetic test prove you or your pet is finally free of this horrible affliction, and can discontinue various teatments. Generic treatments often only get a portion of the bacteria, bebesiosus(Sp?) and spirochetes. I LOVE my Canine and human friends and HATE that this disease is SOOO Prevelant amongst any Mammels, especially humans and our pets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear about Sergio, fick I hope all goes well for him and he gets back to his normal happy self soon.

We've found ticks on Willow during the winter months, so you're correct about the need for treatment year round. There is a vaccine available for Lyme disease in dogs, which Willow has had since she does not seem to react well to flea/tick treatment (one brand we tried caused her skin to blister everywhere we put a spot). Fortunately, Lyme disease in its early stages is very treatable once diagnosed.

Here's a link to a decent article on Lyme disease in dogs I just found:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_lyme_disease.html


----------



## fick209

niblique....so sorry for everything your family had to go through!!!

Roxy...that is a great info link! My vet thought so as well

Here's what sucks. This little tiny tick is very hard to see in ANY kind of hair. Even if I would have done tick checks for him during fall months, probably never would have seen it. Just a huge caution flag for all you forum pet owners. Be diligent in your prevention of ticks on your pets!!!! I now get to spend the next several weeks taking my dog to the vet for constant testing to make sure it has not gotten into his kindeys, liver, etc. and watching him being almost lathargic from the meds.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Currently, my family has two rats, five fish, an albino African clawed frog, three ferrets, and a pug. We used to have this amazing German Shepard/Pitbull mix named Cody (short for Dakota), a female ferret named Abbey, and an old male ferret we resued named Xandir.


----------



## fick209

After causing some further damage to his leg, Sergio had to have surgery on tuesday. The damaged tendons and ligaments were removed and he now has all new synthetic ones. With the different pain pills, the lymes disease pills the joint supplement pills, and the weight loss liquid stuff, my kitchen counter now looks like a pharmacy! But, he's doing well so far. Started some toe touching during last 24 hrs. He is a smart and fantastically spoiled dog who is in pain, yet learned very fast how to play the sympathy card. He figured out just how weak I am and that if he cries I will give him a treat! His diet will start again on Monday.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I have 2 German Shepherds, Ronan and Oberon (Obi). And, 2 African Clawed Frogs Pleapleaus and Attila.


----------



## debbie5

Oh geez...my dog has his physical next week. I gotta have him checked for Lyme. I was told that in pets & humans, it never really goes away. It can go dormant, (and may never er-emerge) but it never truly is gone. My friend's daughter is having a hell of a time with it...lots of neurological issues. Ugh.  
I love all the pet pics. Very cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yep, i got to head to the vets too. my not so little chihuahua is up for his rabies shot and my little imp needs her nails clipped. I'd clip them myself but her nails are all black. I'm terrified that i'll clip them to short and nick a vein. yikes!

add to that list, my imp needs to get fixed too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

fick, i really hope sergio gets better soon! dogs have an amazing way of making you feel like crap. LOL Bruiser does it to me everytime we go to the vet. 

"Bruiser, sweetheart. you're not going before a fireing squad, okay?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, poor Sergio. If he's like most dogs, he knows how to look pathetic in order to get a treat from the weakest link (Fick) in the house. Of course (Fick), I don't know who (Fick) that could be (Fick Fick Fick)

Glad he's getting along and make sure his diet starts on schedule. Losing some weight will help with the joint issues.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lol roxy!


----------



## litel black cat

i have a bullmastiff named misty, a pit/ lab named skylaire, a black cat called grimalkin, 4 black calico cats- sheba, isis, lucifel, cleopatra 3 regular calicos - molly, bastat, mama -2 fluffy orange cats- leo, adonis-3 black and whites- chubs, galifas, squeaker- one orange and white named twinkie, his grey and white sister named monster - a grey striped guy smokey joe and about 15 pineapple sword tail fish- does every haunter have a zoo? lol


----------



## Spooky1

Fick, hope Sergio is back on his feet soon!


----------



## scareme

We have two turtles that my son found out in the street, at different times. The first one we called Myrtle. We didn't have a name for the second one. When ever I'd see one I'd ask "Is that Myrtle?" The answer was often "It's not Myrtle. After awhile that became her name, Not Myrtle. This is a picture of Not Myrtle. I can tell her now cause I marked her with pink nail polish.


----------



## scareme

fick, what a sad yet interesting picture of Sergio. I like seeing all the spots on his leg. I'm glad to hear he's doing better, and you don't have to sleep on the floor anymore.


----------



## trishaanne

We took Bella to Petsmart to get groomed and have her nails cut. She's getting too heavy for me to lift her into the tub for a bath, which she hates (which makes no sense cause she loves the river and the pool). Anyway, hubby went to get her and she walks in the door looking like this pic! Something terribly wrong with a 115 pound dog coming in the door with pink flowered bows in her ears! Sorry I can't post pics directly...here's a link to the photobucket pic.

Bellasbows pictures by trishaanne - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go, Trish, and you can post pictures from your Photobucket account. Just click on "IMG code" - it will copy the code and then you paste it into your post.

Pink bows + big dog = goofy


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks Roxy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's cute....in a pink bowed behemoth kind of way


----------



## GothicCandle

My cat


----------



## scareme

She's a cutie, and talks a lot. When you asked if she was having fun, she shook her head no. She knows what she doesn't like.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> She's a cutie, and talks a lot. When you asked if she was having fun, she shook her head no. She knows what she doesn't like.


Yup,  If you watch some of the other videos of her on my account you'll see real quick she never shuts up lol Most talkative as well as friendliest cat I've ever met. She's like a lap dog. In this video I was cleaning my rabbits cage and Mozi followed me out- she came of her own will so she must not have hated the snow too much lol.


----------



## Joiseygal

GC Mozi is very cute! She has nice markings on her.

Fick I'm sorry to hear that you are having problems with your dog. Lyme disease is a pretty scary thing. Niblique71 I hope your daughter is doing better! Unfortunately doctors can't always diagnosis the problem right away. They thought my dad had Lyme disease, but eventually found out it was Lupis. It was almost too late! Anyway everyone's animals are so cute and Pattie you need not to have Bella in those goofy bows again! LOL..Next you will be putting her in dresses like someone else we know!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe trish! bella's such a cutie!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Here is a picture of my puppies. Chloe the bigger one is 8 months old and Pepper the smaller one is about 13 weeks old. Both are English Bulldogs. Oh and that is my wife in the picture as well.


----------



## trishaanne

Sharon...those bows came out the same day. She looked so pathetic...like she was embarrassed...lol. And there is NO WAY IN HELL I would ever put her in a dress...never, never, never! :googly:


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## scareme

Spiderclimber said:


> Here is a picture of my puppies. Chloe the bigger one is 8 months old and Pepper the smaller one is about 13 weeks old. Both are English Bulldogs. Oh and that is my wife in the picture as well.


You have some really cute pups there. Does the little one keep you up at night yet?


----------



## scareme

It doesn't matter who is in his chair, Monti is not moving out.

Monti and Sam at Halloween.









Monti and Irish lad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, scareme!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Actually Scareme, they are pretty good. Neither one cries at night which is a good thing. I do get up to let her out at 2am every night though as she can't quite hold it for 8 hours yet. So 2am is halfway through and I can get back to sleep. Hopefully in another month or so I won't have to get up any more


----------



## Haunted Spider

scareme said:


> It doesn't matter who is in his chair, Monti is not moving out.
> 
> Monti and Sam at Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monti and Irish lad.


I see your pup has claimed the chair. Our dogs claimed the couch and they don't like to move either haha


----------



## pensivepumpkin

one medium haired black cat. eyes: one green, one red. he had an anesthesia incident, and we quickly noted that his appearance now acts as a warning about his disposition. his name is Thomas Aquinas Cat.

and, like the OP, we also keep a 100 year old house as a very expensive pet.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spiderclimber said:


> I see your pup has claimed the chair. Our dogs claimed the couch and they don't like to move either haha


My cat has claimed my moms chair. Yesterday I saw my mom sitting in my chair, the cat had booted her! lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

such cuties!


----------



## fick209

Spiderclimber, your bulldogs are adorable. I LOVE bulldogs, every one that I have met has such awesome personalities. Some day I'll have one!

LOL, scareme, Monti looks like a sweetheart!


Sergio has now been Lyme disease free for a about 3 weeks and has finished with all of his probiotics that followed the medications. His leg is doing great and healing very well. He has been off the leash for the past couple weeks and our daily walks are now up to a mile a day. Even though he is quite active once again, the muscle still isn't quite there so he still needs to use the ramp to get into his 3 favorite places: the bed, the vehicle, and the living room bay window.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Sergio!

Glad to hear he's doing well, Fick.

Here are some recent photos of Willow and a squeaky toy (she loves to gut them):

DSCF4048 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and Willow on our bed:

Willow on bed 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Here are a few recent ones of Rudy, our American Bulldog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love that first shot, JD - what a face

I think Rudy is praying in the second picture.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Love that first shot, JD - what a face
> 
> I think Rudy is praying in the second picture.


I think he's shielding his nose from that smelly sock!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ah so cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

been meaning to show this pic. its just too priceless.
this is max, my sister's dog. i think he's half mine in a way cause i coughed up half of the adoption fee. he's was a rescued dog that no one wanted. (he was about 4 years old when we got him) and he'd lost al the hair on his tail and he had sores everywhere from laying on cement all the time. it's been about 2 or 3 years since we got him and he's still a little grouchy at times, but we've never regretted making him part of the family.


----------



## jdubbya

Great looking dog DA, and a great story too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks jdubbya. just now noticed that thing on the side of his mouth...i have no idea what it is....lol.


----------



## Beggars Alley

I wish I had some pics to post but I guess that will have to wait. I have a Boston Terrier, and 3 cats. I have had 3 boxers in the past but their livespans are too short and I can't take the losses so soon after getting them. My wife suggested the Boston and we hope he makes it longer than our past pups.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## GothicCandle

Today she came just for a visit but mom and I are pretty positive she'll be coming to stay soon \(^_^)/yayy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did she puke up grass right after you stopped shooting?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Did she puke up grass right after you stopped shooting?


Yes, But other than that she made a very good first impression.  She so adored our backyard. She was running around having such a good time(luck be it that I only had 2minutes of free space on my camcorder  ) she didn't want to leave! I sat at her level and petted her and oh she is just such a sweet heart! Her foster parents had to just about drag her away, but she'll be back soon to stay, we just have to gather up some dog requirements and pay her shelter fee.


----------



## GothicCandle

She's here to stay!


----------



## GothicCandle

"Oh that's called a "camera?" what's it smell like?"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats on the new pooch, gothiccandle! She looks like an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Bethene

awww, gothic candle, what a precious little dog, I applaud you for rescuing her, she seems like such a little honey!


----------



## GothicCandle

She really is a sweetheart! I don't think a more perfect dog for us could have been found! Just now I was working on my contest prop and she was running around the backyard having so much fun as I sat and stuffed plastic bags full of newspaper. My rabbit's cage is on a table and Whimsy can juuust barely see her so she stands up on her hind legs and seems to talk to her, sniff sniff, lick, sniff lol, and my cat and her get along great too.


----------



## GothicCandle

and yes, that is a skeleton that is hanging on the wall...lol




and yes my pillow has pumpkins on it  and jeez the fan sounds so much louder on the video then it does in real. Odd.


----------



## GothicCandle

My Current Mood: Pissed off. 
We took Whimsy to the vet today and were told that EVERYTHING the shelter told us was lies, except that Whimsy is indeed a beagle mix(vet said she's a very overweight beagle/dachshund, she weighs 38.7lb) and that she is about 5 or 6 years old. All other information was flat out lies! Including and most importantly her skin issues are not temporary. She has chronic allergies which the vet estimates will cost about/at least 100$ a month to keep under control. The shelter told us that she had had mange(she doesn't now though thankfully) a while back and that her hair had simply not all grown back but was doing really good(she don't have fur on her belly, chest, and has bald spots on her neck and paws) She has an ear infection right now too and we have drops to clear it up. I'm going to keep her of course, I'm already attached plus the shelter has lied so much to us they for sure aren't going to be anymore truthful to anyone else who shows interest in her. :madvil: THIS is why people are hesitant to adopt pets from shelters! Grrrr. Whimsy deserved better, and now she's gonna get it! but it would have been nice to have a heads up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear that, Gothic. In their possible defense, it could be they didn't know or recognize the extent of the problems, and were just making a best guess as to Whimsy's skin issues. Mange is usually the first thing you think of when a dog experiences hair loss.

I'm have no doubt she is in good hands now in a home where she'll be loved and cared for.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Gothic. In their possible defense, it could be they didn't know or recognize the extent of the problems, and were just making a best guess as to Whimsy's skin issues. Mange is usually the first thing you think of when a dog experiences hair loss.
> 
> I'm have no doubt she is in good hands now in a home where she'll be loved and cared for.


She's lucky to have got us, that's for sure. While some of the things the shelter lied about may be "just didn't know." all of them are "should have known" or "did know, didn't tell."


----------



## GothicCandle

oh how I wish I had a picture of what Whimsy did this morning.  She thought she had found a new toy! She didn't tear it up, and actually she appeared to simply want to play fetch with a human severed foot. lol. I took it away because I thought she might tear it up, I wish i'd had the thought to take a picture first though. Whimsy, all smiles, gently holding a bloody, severed foot between her teeth...LOL
(only haunters can retell this story and say "aww cute")


----------



## Spooklights

That IS cute. And too bad you didn't take a picture; you could have posted it on your front door for all the door-to-door salesmen to view.


----------



## GothicCandle

Pets have great timing.


----------



## PirateLady

*Siblings getting along.*

This was a once in a lifetime kodak moment. They even laid there while Dave went to get the camera. Mishka really loves her big brother Rio.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willowbed by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GothicCandle

aww, how cute roxy, piratelady.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

last night we had a little scare. My chihuahua Bruiser was crying and his left eye was red and he could barely open it. this is the worst time for an emergency when i'm between checks. thankfully, this happened before and i knew how to treat it. We ended up using some clear eyes liquid gel. 

of course like all dogs, he fought the gel and we had to hold him still. this morning he's back to normal. thank goodness! 

still, I'm planning on a vet visit next month. I hate seeing my baby in pain like that!


----------



## PirateLady

Well Rio had his second seizure Friday . At least it wasn't as big of a shock as the first one. It lasted about 2 minutes and then he was up and about like normal. Vet says not really anything they can do about it. They will medicate a dog if they have 3 seizures in 1-2 month time span. Rio's has been almost a year since his first one. Hopefully they stay that far apart and he doesn't get any worse. He just turned 5 this month.


----------



## GothicCandle

PirateLady said:


> Well Rio had his second seizure Friday . At least it wasn't as big of a shock as the first one. It lasted about 2 minutes and then he was up and about like normal. Vet says not really anything they can do about it. They will medicate a dog if they have 3 seizures in 1-2 month time span. Rio's has been almost a year since his first one. Hopefully they stay that far apart and he doesn't get any worse. He just turned 5 this month.


 hope so too. That's horrid. My old dog had epilepsy, it was kept under control pretty good though, sometimes she had to get the meds readjusted but to my memory she only ever had one really scary grand mal, we took her to the vet and got her meds uped and she didn't have another one again, I think that was about 1 year before she died at age 13(and her death was not caused by epilepsy but by a stomach tumor) Hope Rio Don't need meds, but if he does I hope they control it well.


----------



## GothicCandle

Petrie my 15 year old love bird. Born in the spring of 1996, died sometime in the night between July 3rd and 4th 2011.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a cute bird Petrie was, GC. Sorry for your loss


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> What a cute bird Petrie was, GC. Sorry for your loss


Thanks. Given his age it wasn't unexpected, but it is horrid.  He was so awesome, always cheerful, a little cage territorial to non-me people but a sweetheart to anyone when outside his cage. He outlived so many other pets, three dogs, a cat, 15 rabbits, his mate(outliving his lovebird companion by 7 years), hundreds of fish, and two rats. Our household has almost completely turned over into an all new generation.  only my 10 year old rabbit, Reba is left of the old.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My youngest sister's dog, Koda. I think he's part bear

Koda by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> My youngest sister's dog, Koda. I think he's part bear
> 
> Koda by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Awww!He looks it  but somehow I doubt he has the same personality as one  Too cute!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gizmo's evil twin - Gizmodeus !


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> My youngest sister's dog, Koda. I think he's part bear


He's gorgeous! Chow Chow, or mix?


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> He's gorgeous! Chow Chow, or mix?


We're not sure what the mix is. He's a good sized dog (somewhere around 80 pounds, I believe) and has a howl not unlike that of a wolf. My sister got him as a rescue when he was around 6 months to a year old . There may be chow in him, and I'd guess he could also be part newfie with maybe a dash of husky because of the howling thing. Here's another whole-body shot she took of him last year - this will give you a better idea of his looks:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is Willow modeling her new Thundershirt. The shirt is designed to soothe a dog undergoing some type of noise anxiety, so we're giving it a trial to see if it helps with her fear of thunderstorms. There's a 100% money back guarantee if the shirt is returned within 45 days of purchase, which means we probably won't have any thunderstorms now until September

DSCF4681 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lewlew

Meet Maggie Mae.... She's our new 8-week old English springer spaniel. It kills me every morning I have to leave and go to work! How can you say no to this face?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She is SOOOO adorable, lewlew!


----------



## Spooky1

lewlew, she's a cutie.


----------



## IMU

Roxy - hope the jacket/shirt works for Willow.
lewlew - cute pooch.

Here's one of our lazy pooches ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I love that picture, IMU


----------



## CoolDJTV

I have a dog named peaches!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a short video of Willow doing rollies for Spooky1:

DSCF4693 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Evil Queen

The newest members of our family.

Patches









And

Diabolic White Willow Huntress


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're both so cute, EQ, and that shot of Patches is a hoot


----------



## GothicCandle

Evil Queen, can any pet have a more unfitting name than that cute little puppy being Diabolic White Willow Huntress lol.


----------



## GothicCandle

My dog, acting silly and being cute


----------



## jdubbya

After losing our beloved American Bulldog unexpectedly a couple months ago, we were not activley looking for another dog. A co-worker has a boxer who just had a litter. We went last week to see them and these two stood out. They are only a week old and their eyes weren't even opened yet. We'll go back in a few weeks to see them up and about and get a feel for their personalities. One of them will be joining our family though!


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew said:


> Meet Maggie Mae.... She's our new 8-week old English springer spaniel. It kills me every morning I have to leave and go to work! How can you say no to this face?


She's gorgeous Mark! Hopefully I'll get to see her one of these days. I sense another prop build in the offing!


----------



## debbie5

I think jdubbya is going to have TWO boxers in the future...too cute!! PUUUUPPPPPIIIEEESSSS!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that, Deb. You can't just go look at puppies without wanting to bring them all home That's how we ended up with our first dog, Jessie - "let's just go look" - WRONG! Twelve little seven-week-old furballs came running up to us (it was a BIG litter) and I knew there was no way we were going to leave without putting our name on one of them. She was a wonderful dog, though, so it's all good

Hope you enjoy your TWO puppies, JD:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> You're right about that, Deb. You can't just go look at puppies without wanting to bring them all home That's how we ended up with our first dog, Jessie - "let's just go look" - WRONG! Twelve little seven-week-old furballs came running up to us (it was a BIG litter) and I knew there was no way we were going to leave without putting our name on one of them. She was a wonderful dog, though, so it's all good
> 
> Hope you enjoy your TWO puppies, JD:googly:


When I was 9 years old, my dog Ebony was gotten by my uncle for us a bit randomly, my mom had casually talked about wanting to get another dog and my uncle, aunt, and cousins were coming for a visit and at a rest stop they picked up a paper looked for the words "Cocker Spaniel puppy" in the ads and went and got one. My Grandpa was at work when they got to our house but when he came home and saw all of us playing with this little puppy he said "Who's dog is that?" and then a second later "Oh." because my mom was the only one in the family who ever gets Cockers.


----------



## PirateLady

*Mishka*






Here's Mishka's way of helping dad clear the woodland garden area. She loves to dig and pull out roots...:googly:


----------



## IMU

Guess I'll be planting something in that hole now! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mishka knows she lives on pirate property and she was digging for that buried treasure

Was Rio hanging out in a shady spot during all this activity?


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Was Rio hanging out in a shady spot during all this activity?


He always finds the shade and if its raining, a dry spot! Mishka doesn't care much about the weather!


----------



## PirateLady

LOL he was lying in the garage on the cool concrete...not a heat loving dog...


----------



## Doc Doom

Here's a pic of our Lab, Reuben James. While he doesn't like to swim, he LOVES to float around in the pool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, a lab that doesn't like to swim? Not possible

He looks very happy in his float


----------



## Ghostess

We've lost several pets here at the Dead End the past couple of years. This summer, we brought a new fur baby home.










Her name is Jynx, and she is a total ham!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, she's so cute with her little bunny


----------



## scareme

Here's our new addition. Her name is Wednesday Adams, we just call her Winnie. Rick said it looks like her Mom farted in her face, and the lady I got her from said she looks like she stepped in poo. I love my little poopy cat.










Winnie caught her first mouse. We are so proud. Here's hoping our mouse problem is soon a thing of the past.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She doesn't look poopy at all, Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow helps with getting that excess papier mache paste off the fingers:

MOV03868 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Wow, with a dog like that you may never need to wash your hands again.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Wow, with a dog like that you may never need to wash your hands again.


I often wonder why people enjoy shaking people's hands when first meeting them...


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> She doesn't look poopy at all, Scareme


With the name Winnie, and everybody talking poop about her, You know I just have to sing Winnie the Pooh to her.


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - Winnie is a cutie pie. Everyone's jealous because they can't look as cute as her.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Bethene

scareme, winnie is so pretty, she is going to grow into a real beauty


----------



## hedg12

Hans is showing his glowing demon eyes...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe! such beautiful creatures!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hedg12, I want that dog He is so adorable


----------



## Death Wraith

Here's Hershey, my Welsh Corgi:










This is him in his Halloween costume:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, as if a corgi weren't scary enough already


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO, as if a corgi weren't scary enough already


no no, poodles are the only truly scary dogs. Corgis are adorable!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I LOVE seeing everyone's pets from the rats to the cats to the dogs to the oh yeah, scorpions even! Black labs in pool floats, corgis with masks, and cats hugging toys.... it's really nice having this peek into everyone's lives with pets.

So this is my Krypto, a German Shepherd/Terrier mix, my baby lupine I call him because he looks like a black wolf to me. This is him right after the leg amputation when we found out he had sarcoma or bone cancer. They gave him a year left to live, max, even with the chemo. 









I'm happy to report that was nearly 2 and 1/2 years ago and this dog is still going strong. He was named after Superman's dog and he prove how super he is. He saved my life and my husband's life during an attack and I swear during chemo, he was cheering up all the other owners and staff at the center. They let him wander freely in the back while other dogs were getting their treatments and a tiny dog was shaking and seem scared and they said that Krypto laid down next to her and calmed her down and didn't leave her side. When it was his turn for chemo, that same little dog came over to Krypto and curled up beside of him. 









This is Colonel Mustard, Krypto's "little" (haha) brother, a 2am rescue from a dogfighting ring, rehabilitated. Goofy, clumsy, a bit of a priss (doesn't like to get wet or muddy) and terrifies anyone that comes to our door. Including a would be intruder. (I know, I know, I should move!)

He's in daddy's lap, guarding him.









And the cats! Shiloh is the b&w half maine **** rescue who supposedly was going to die in the shelter according to the vet. Turned out to be an elaborate ruse by the cat for me to bring him home to live out his last days. Cat made one helluva recovery - terrorizes the other cats, the dogs, sometimes my husband, seems to only like me. I cannot express how creepy this cat can be.









And Tenchi, also known as the drama queen. He's another rescue and my resident Halloween boy. Lately as I've been on the forum here and researching Halloween stuff, he's always been by my side or on the ottoman which is right next to the computer.









We also have a turtle named Zeus who hates everything and everyone. Also, I'm really happy to report that thanks to my work with "dangerous breeds", I just got a job as a dog trainer - huzzah! Wasn't sure how to make a home haunt happen without the work/extra $$$!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Had too many images, so here's our third cat.

Sazi, another rescue from a parking lot, who is surly and is our eldest at 13 years. We fear she may have kidney issues now. She's bonded to my husband for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous pets, Acid, and so full of personality. Lovely to see another person who does the good deed of rescuing unwanted animals.

My cat Rachel first showed signs of kidney issues at the age of 15. Our vet said she would likely be stable for a while, then go into a more rapid decline. We switched her diet on his recommendation (I think it was a low potassium formulation or something like that, designed to reduce stress on the kidneys) and she lived to the ripe old age of 18


----------



## Death Wraith

AP: Dog Trainer? Is there anything you don't do????


----------



## Chuck

This is my girl, Penny. She is a Chow/Shepherd mix. We adopted her about a year ago. My son was 2 at the time and when we were at the pound, he grabbed her ears, jumped on her back said "I'm gonna ride you like a horse" she just looked at him and started walking. It was a match made in heaven.


----------



## GothicCandle

Acid PopTart said:


> And Tenchi, also known as the drama queen. He's another rescue and my resident Halloween boy. Lately as I've been on the forum here and researching Halloween stuff, he's always been by my side or on the ottoman which is right next to the computer.


This fellow looks like he should be named something other than "Angel" lol.


----------



## Acid PopTart

RoxyBlue said:


> Gorgeous pets, Acid, and so full of personality. Lovely to see another person who does the good deed of rescuing unwanted animals.
> 
> My cat Rachel first showed signs of kidney issues at the age of 15. Our vet said she would likely be stable for a while, then go into a more rapid decline. We switched her diet on his recommendation (I think it was a low potassium formulation or something like that, designed to reduce stress on the kidneys) and she lived to the ripe old age of 18


Thank you Roxy!! Yeah, lots of rescuing going on here, I swear if I don't find them, they find me! My mum is the same way, she has 10 acres out in the country and has about 5 rescued dogs, a barn cat, a horse and 3 goats. All rescues. That is such great news about your cat! (And makes us more hopeful, you actually brightened our morning.) I'm going to look into that. XOXO!



Death Wraith said:


> AP: Dog Trainer? Is there anything you don't do????


Hahahaha!!! I don't do windows! I've sort of been doing it for a few years for free, now I'm finally going to get paid for it. It feels really good, I hope somehow I can use all my "dog whisperer" knowledge and show people that you don't have been violent to work with a dog.



Chuck said:


> This is my girl, Penny. She is a Chow/Shepherd mix. We adopted her about a year ago. My son was 2 at the time and when we were at the pound, he grabbed her ears, jumped on her back said "I'm gonna ride you like a horse" she just looked at him and started walking. It was a match made in heaven.


Awwwww! So cute! And yeah, when the dog is sort of like yeah okay whatever, that's the perfect temperament for a dog who will be around kids! And Penny is beautiful.



GothicCandle said:


> This fellow looks like he should be named something other than "Angel" lol.


Heh! I know he looks positively evil in that photo. He's such a ham. I'm sort of training him right now to be on film, he's going to be in my movie as Death's cat, but working with animal actors, oh boy!


----------



## Bethene

APT, love the pictures of your animals, and that you rescued them!! I have 4 rescued cats, no room for more animals than that, would love the set up your mom has!
what kind of turtle do you have? I have a painted turtle named Simon, was told it was a male when she was young, hence the name, but after she laid eggs, decided who told us was wrong! LOL!! she knows her name, so didn 't want to change it, she is actually quite friendly, love to watch what is going on around her~
Chuck, your Penny is a gorgeous dog~ love that she is so laid back with your little one~
hedg12, Hans looks adorable!!!!!!
Death Wraith. love Corgies, what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Bethene said:


> APT, love the pictures of your animals, and that you rescued them!! I have 4 rescued cats, no room for more animals than that, would love the set up your mom has!
> what kind of turtle do you have? I have a painted turtle named Simon, was told it was a male when she was young, hence the name, but after she laid eggs, decided who told us was wrong! LOL!! she knows her name, so didn 't want to change it, she is actually quite friendly, love to watch what is going on around her~


Thank you!!! Yeah, we're at max capacity too, I love my mum's place although she may be at max capacity too with the stables. Maybe another cat can join her brood.

I have a yellow belly slider and I'm assuming it's male, but like you, if it turned out to be female, I'd keep the name, he seems to begrudgingly respond!


----------



## GothicCandle

Acid PopTart said:


> Thank you Roxy!! Yeah, lots of rescuing going on here, I swear if I don't find them, they find me! My mum is the same way, she has 10 acres out in the country and has about 5 rescued dogs, a barn cat, a horse and 3 goats. All rescues. That is such great news about your cat! (And makes us more hopeful, you actually brightened our morning.) I'm going to look into that. XOXO!


Both my cat and my dog are rescues, dog from a shelter and cat came and found us(must have heard how spoiled pets are here)



> Hahahaha!!! I don't do windows! I've sort of been doing it for a few years for free, now I'm finally going to get paid for it. It feels really good, I hope somehow I can use all my "dog whisperer" knowledge and show people that you don't have been violent to work with a dog.


My dog is the sweetest, most calm, nicest little dog who does great around people of all ages and is so well behaved and obidient, and it makes me so mad that one reason she's so well behaved is probeley because she got hit if she had made the slightest mistake  She has nightmares at night! She was obviously horribly abused before we got her, her history is a mystery but when she meets a new person she acts very submissive like she's sure she'll be hit. She'll warm up after a bit though and be all hyper and playful. Me and my mom have had her since june 6th and shes feels right at home, even venturing to be a bit of a brat sometimes(do not leave your shoes alone), but tell her a gentle "no" and she stops everything she's doing and acts as if you've just told her your sending her away forever to the icy lands of...



> Heh! I know he looks positively evil in that photo. He's such a ham. I'm sort of training him right now to be on film, he's going to be in my movie as Death's cat, but working with animal actors, oh boy!


Well, in the words of a friend of mine "cat's always look creepy."


----------



## scareme

Love your family Acid.










Uh oh, Annie is in Monti's chair. Wait til Monti finds out!


----------



## Death Wraith

That's a great pic Scareme! Which one is Annie and which is Monti? Who's chair is it? LOL!!


----------



## jdubbya

*Picked up our new puppy tonight!*

Introducing Roxy Balboa ( we'll call her just Roxy) She'll be 8 weeks on Saturday. Already playing and exploring the house/yard. Fun times!


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Jdubbya - Roxy is a cute pupster!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And she has the perfect name, too


----------



## scareme

Death Wraith said:


> That's a great pic Scareme! Which one is Annie and which is Monti? Who's chair is it? LOL!!


This is Montie, and this is Montie's chair. The other dog is Annie, his mom.










As you can see he will share his chair with just about anybody, except his mom.

Jdubbya, your baby is amazing! And with a name like Roxy, you just know she'll turn out to be a sweetheart.

On sad news... I think our little Winnie has died. I can't find her right now, and from the smell from what she left in the litter box a little while ago, well, let's just say nothing alive could leave something that smells that bad. Poor little Winnie.


----------



## GothicCandle

Aww im sorry scareme, poor winnie


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> Aww im sorry scareme, poor winnie


I was just kidding. Here's a pic I took of her just a few minutes ago. Do you think she's on the keyboard cause it's nice and warm, or cause she knows I want to use it, and she just wants to be a pain? Look at those devil eyes. She want to be a pain. lol


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> I was just kidding. Here's a pic I took of her just a few minutes ago. Do you think she's on the keyboard cause it's nice and warm, or cause she knows I want to use it, and she just wants to be a pain? Look at those devil eyes. She want to be a pain. lol


:smilevil:


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## scareme

That's so cute GC. Funny how our pets like to get in on the action. I put Jasper back in Montie's chair. Now Montie sleeps with his head under Jasper's hand so it looks like he is being petted. I guess he doesn't get enough attention.










I think I see bird feathers on the floor...Winnie!


----------



## RandalB

2 dogs, 1 parakeet, 8 Leopard Geckos, 2 turtles, 2 Tiger Salamanders, 3 Firebelly toads and tropical fish...


----------



## hedg12

Hans wanted to show off his Halloween costume.


----------



## Bethene

aww, that is too cute!~~


----------



## ouizul1

hedg12 said:


> Hans wanted to show off his Halloween costume.


LOL...that's great! I love the little show-off grin...too cute.

_I_ don't have any pets. But there are three cats living here...two rescues and one that moved himself in. Won't none of those rascals wear a costume though. ...ingrates.


----------



## hedg12

ouizul1 said:


> LOL...that's great! I love the little show-off grin...too cute.


He's quite the ham - I've never seen another dog that knows what a camera is, let alone comes running when you pull one out!


----------



## GothicCandle

RIP My rabbit, Reba, who died aged 10 last thursday due to what we think was pneumonia brought on by a weakened immune system of old age and a recent struggle with fly strike


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want your dog, Hedg

Sorry for your loss, GC


----------



## GothicCandle

Thanks roxy, now we've just got the cat, a fish and this bonehead


----------



## Vlad

It's with a broken heart that I can finally post the passing of my friend and companion Frodo, who died in early May at the age of 17. A loyal friend who was the only one to greet me faithfully on my return from work each day, and whom I shared my space with. He passed of old age and quickly. I took this pic of him two days before his death. He was already showing the first signs of being sick (he was never ill a day in his life). On his chest was an irregular stain of spilled food from his being spoon fed to keep him eating. It was only after his passing when I put the pic up as my wallpaper that I noticed the square stain was shown in the perfect shape of a heart. Even in death he reached out to comfort me.............. Rest in peace Frodo


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm still feel awful about your loss Vlad.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gizmo, the littlest pumpkin : )


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Vlad, I am very sorry for your loss. Feel your pain.

Evil, that is the cutest dog ever.


----------



## Vlad

thank you PN

And yes he's great Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, a pocket puppy!


----------



## tcass01

I have a Sheltie, Good Golly Miss "Molly". She is our 3rd Sheltie Rescue. 9 years old and still thinks she's a puppy. Her favorite game is ball. it's funny to watch her when she herds Lisa out the door in the morning. (And Lisa thinks"she" is the alpha, I think not.
My favorite moment was about a year after we got her and we were playing ball in the back yard. I threw the ball and she took off like a shot, just then a bird swooped across her path and with one smooth motion she jumped up and snatched it out of the air. when she landed she dropped the bird, and it stood there like"what the hell happened", and she grabbed her ball and brought it back to me, totally ignoring the bird as it flew away.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bruiser never ceases to amaze me. I love the fact that on Halloween he sat next to me and stayed calm for the 10 minutes he was 'free' of the house. yeah he sneaked out and i was worried he would freak out, but he surprised me yet again! 

at the moment, he's fallen aslep and i'm watching him dream...his legs are moving...he must be running.

I love my dog.
evil andrew....thats a cute little lil pumpkin! the furriest one i've ever seen! LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Vlad, i'm so sorry that your best buddy has passed away. My condolances.


----------



## Vlad

Thank you DA


----------



## scaryjak

7 rabbits, 2 of which are those masive continental giants. and 2 westies. we used to have 12 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs, but we are downsizing lol. here's A Picture of the 2 dogs taken today chilling out on their seat.The giants are only 16 wks old at the minute. they are Noah and travis. Trilby is the big westie and the smaller one using him as a pillow is Ellie lol


----------



## Vlad

Love them Scaryjak, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdubbya

Roxy at 4 mos. Getting big!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful dog with a beautiful name


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's sooooo cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i agree! such beautiful animals!


----------



## Spooky1

She a cutie, Jdubbya. Looks like she has a ways till she grows into those feet.


----------



## PirateLady

*Sad News*










Mishka decided to chase a rabbit out of the fence last nite and has not returned home yet. We searched for hours last nite but she was no where to be found. She has tags, and is microchipped so I pray some good pet lover will find her and return her. Our biggest concerns are we live near a busy highway and hope she doesn't get hit by a car or get picked up and taken far away. I'll be checking all the local shelters and vets today and continue looking for her. Keep her in your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Headless

Mishka is gorgeous PL. Hope the news is good - and soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## IMU

<Post Deleted by User>


----------



## Vlad

I hope she's found soon. Good luck with your search, it's a heart breaker for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This just saddens me. I truly hope she is found soon and brought safely home.


----------



## stick

I wish for you a fast and safe return on you dog.


----------



## IMU

There will be no happy ending. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry for your loss, Dave. She was a beautiful dog, and I know she was a well-loved member of your family.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

wow, she's beautiful!!! I'm in Florida, so no help here but if shes chipped and someone stole her, you will find out. Hopefully she is lost and the moment someone brings her to the vet it will lead them to you.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, I saw Pirate Lady's message on Facebook. I'm so sorry for you guys. Mishka was a beautiful girl, and like us, your pets are like kids to you. She be missed. You gave her a wonderful and loving home for her short time with you. Our thoughts a are with you both.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Vlad said:


> It's with a broken heart that I can finally post the passing of my friend and companion Frodo, who died in early May at the age of 17. A loyal friend who was the only one to greet me faithfully on my return from work each day, and whom I shared my space with. He passed of old age and quickly. I took this pic of him two days before his death. He was already showing the first signs of being sick (he was never ill a day in his life). On his chest was an irregular stain of spilled food from his being spoon fed to keep him eating. It was only after his passing when I put the pic up as my wallpaper that I noticed the square stain was shown in the perfect shape of a heart. Even in death he reached out to comfort me.............. Rest in peace Frodo


I am so sorry Vlad!! I know how hard this must have been and he is a very handsome cat!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear of your fur babies PL, IMU and Vlad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my heart hurts to read that PL. I can't imagine how it hurts to lose a pet. they really are like your children. I hope your heart heals swiftly. :crykin:


----------



## scareme

Guess who thinks she is the product of a virgin birth?


----------



## Death's Door

Great pic of the kitty, Scareme!!! They just make themselves at home anywhere don't they?


----------



## Spooky1

Manger kitty! 

Or is she planning on giving birth there, scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats are the best when it comes to finding cozy places to hang out


----------



## scareme

Rick took a picture of me taking a nap after my last surgery. Funny, but I never feel lonesome around this house.


----------



## B Robinson

Molly 1 yr old yellow lab, Murphy 10 yr old carti corgi, SAM yellow tiger 9 yrs and SADIE, money cat also 9yrs. Molly loves ANY of the halloween props that make noise! What a nut!


----------



## Vlad

I think you were in their way Scareme lol


----------



## Vlad

Sounds like a full house BR, Got pics of that bunch?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

day three of German Shepherd vs Chihuahua vs Chihuahua. So far, they are all alive. But there are still periodical fights here and there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looks like you're well looked after scareme! I'd never feel lonely either!


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Manger kitty!
> 
> Or is she planning on giving birth there, scareme?


BAHAHAHAHA I think I should go back to bed - I thought it read Mangy Kitty - I thought gee - that's a bit harsh - she looks kinda cute to me.... LOL


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Rick took a picture of me taking a nap after my last surgery. Funny, but I never feel lonesome around this house.


Yes they always make themselves at home don't they. I love your pillow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that picture, Scareme


----------



## Spooklights

Scareme, I think I would feel better after having a nap with such cute pets. And the cat in the manger....priceless!


----------



## Bethene

scareme,,, I love that picture of you with your babies! how sweet~


----------



## Dark Angel 27

update: at the moment, the most common phrase in my house is "Damnit Molly! Those were my toes!"

still she's now apart of the family. :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I never posted pictures of my birds.

Iian is a timneh african grey. He's 12 years old and doesn't shut up.









Nakshedil is a 17 year old cockatiel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your pups look very happy on that sofa

Haunti, your birds are beautiful.


----------



## niblique71

Dark Angel 27 said:


> update: at the moment, the most common phrase in my house is "Damnit Molly! Those were my toes!"
> 
> still she's now apart of the family. :lolkin:


Great pic DA. Don't ya just love how dogs alter your furniture to thier liking? Ours scratch the throw spillows off every day. Every night we put them back. Damn don't they just look SOOOOOO comfortable? I think I heard one of them mention how priveliged you must be to live in THIER house.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is before i busted them. lol. the other dog, max would be on there too but he was sleeping in my sisters and BIL room either on their pillows or on the single bed that doubles as my neices bed when she comes to visit.


----------



## jdubbya

Note to self; 6 month old boxer pup + oriental rug = expensive chew toy!!!
Mrs. dubbya was NOT happy!


----------



## scareme

Gosh DA, looks like youhave a house full of dogs. lol

jdubbya, Ohh, Looks like Roxy is in trouble! Look at her looking at the rug. She's eyeing it like she's not finished.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she's saying "Who, me? I don't know nuthin' 'bout no rugs!"


----------



## Petronilla

Well jdubbya, my brother in law has a five month old boxer pup, and a totally chewed and shredded blue tooth he just bought last night. He feels your pain.
My hubby and I are very grateful that our 3 cats,and 3 dogs let us share their house and yard with them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ouch jdubbya. i feel your pain! 

roxy- yes we do. Molly wasn't our idea. she's the family dog and we're only watching her till my rents move down here. 

Petronilla- double ouch.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> I never posted pictures of my birds.
> 
> Iian is a timneh african grey. He's 12 years old and doesn't shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakshedil is a 17 year old cockatiel.


Those are beautiful birds Haunti. I love the sleeping bag your cockatiel uses. Birds are great companions, but sometimes they talk too much. lol


----------



## QueenRuby2002

5 - goats
4 - rabits
3 - cats
2 -dogs
1 - redtail boa

Oh and fifteen chickens


----------



## scareme

Top of the morning to you, from Monti O'Skelton!










Oh... the heck with it, I'm going back to sleep...


----------



## N. Fantom

I have 2 kittens a cat two goldens an english named Charlie and a regular golden retriever named Abby


----------



## The Halloween Lady

*Here are my buddies. 
The larger dog is a Cane Corso named Apollo, his partner in crime is a sweet little Shar- Pei named Boo.*


----------



## scareme

Wow! With those two at the door, I don't think anyone is getting past. Your daffodils look great.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yeah they look pretty intimidateimg, looks can be deceiving though they are both sweet as can be. In fact my big guy is a giant wimp.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Love the Corso. Lots of character in that face!


----------



## Nyxy

Quite a bit late.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Newest addition to our brood...Patches (Patches O'Houlihan), the white and black cat was adopted from the Humane Society last January...he's doing well adjusting to the family which consists of one other cat (Krueger) and our two dogs. He's a strange boy but basically fun and well tempered.


----------



## Bethene

THL.. love those faces! 

Nyxie,, so cute, my cats wouldn't let me do that for 2 seconds, lol! 

Cutie kitties, Stolloween,,, also cudo;s for adopting from the Humane society!


----------



## Blackrose1978

ok as of today I have 3 cats 2 dogs 1 corn snake 2 cockatiels 3 ghost shrimp 4 armadillo lizards 2 bearded dragons 7 mice. I might have missed something or something might have gotten smuggled in by my demons like the cat they let in that showed up yesterday


----------



## Headless

Here are my two ratbags.... Kitty on the left is just over a year old and Hogan on the right who is now 12. I took these photos on our weekend away recently.


----------



## scareme

Nyxy, too funny. Love the red beard.

Stoll, how can you get your cats to sit so close together? When I had two, they'd rarely stay in the same room. 

Blackrose, lol Sounds like you run a zoo.

Headless, what cute dogs. How nice to be able to take them camping. My two prisses would want to stay in a hotel with room service. "Sleep? Outside? How will you get the king sized bed with the doggy stairs so we can get in it, out side? Silly mommy!".


----------



## Hairazor

I have a spoiled rotten Silky Terrier named Nanook, Nook for short. They normally have quite long hair but we keep it short to keep the tangles down.


----------



## scareme

I'm sure she's not spoiled, dogs just smell that way. JK She looks like a doll. We keep ur dogs hair short too. So much eaiser for taking care of. How old is nook?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Nyxy - your cat is beautiful. I can't believe it allowed you to do that! He/she does look a little indignant. 

Stolloween - those little cuties look they could cause a lot of mischief together.

Headless - those are beauty's! "kitty" cracks me up! Hogan looks like a wise old soul.

Hairazor - you can tell just by looking at Nook that he/she gets away with murder.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, we got Nook when she was 9 months old and she will be 15 years old this summer. 

Halloween Lady, she pretty much gets her way and has the run of the house. I see you have Shar-pei. Before Nook we had 3 Shar-pei. They were so sweet but super protective. They were also spoiled but not as bad as Nook


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so, this is our newest family member. This is Serena and she's the husky pup/dog that I've been talking about. According to the vet, she's anywhere from 9 months to a year old. And she's become Molly's best friend. they're always play fighting in the back yard. 
Ironically, this picture was taking while we were parked in front of the vet's office after we picked her and Molly up after being groomed and flea dipped....and she also got her shots. I think she was telling us something...LOL.









And this is the pic I took today. The first time I've seen her sleeping on her back.


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww! Serena looks like a keeper


----------



## Nyxy

The cat is spoiled and usually ends up with a couple bunches of treats after he is "tortured".


----------



## GothicCandle

ohhhhh Headless I so adore cockers! I grew up with three of them. *heart*


----------



## aquariumreef

This dog totally just left a skid mark on a lady who was sitting on our sofa's pants. Imma start calling her "Skiddy".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

she totally is! I've got to admit that she's wormed her way into my heart. she's just so quirky!


----------



## Headless

GothicCandle said:


> ohhhhh Headless I so adore cockers! I grew up with three of them. *heart*


Yeah they are pretty cute GC - I got my first one at 16 and we've had them ever since.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> so, this is our newest family member. This is Serena and she's the husky pup/dog that I've been talking about.


Serena is gorgeous and looks pretty happy to have a new family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Serena is beautiful, DA. My boss' dog sleeps on her back like that, too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Dark Angela, Serena is a beautiful dog! It looks like she is just about ready to drive the car herself, if thats what it takes to leave the vet. BTW - My big dog sleeps on her back just like that. We call it "the dead bug".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Did i also mention that she likes to sleep on her belly spread eagle too?


----------



## Hairazor

I had a Shar-pei that used to sleep spread eagel on a floor heat vent till she was good and toasty.


----------



## jdubbya

Just lookin' out the window on a sunny day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roxy is getting to be a big girl, JD


----------



## SterchCinemas

Unfortunately, My 7 month pitbull, Shay, loves to sleep like she owns the entire bed. Plus she constantly has puppy dreams, so she is constantly kicking whatever is around her and whining. Fortunately for me, though, she sleeps in my dad's room.


----------



## IMU

Dark Angel 27 said:


> And this is the pic I took today. The first time I've seen her sleeping on her back.


Our little girl use to sleep like that most of the time. On hot days she would lay in front of a fan or on the floor vent in the kitchen.

On evenings when it was cool out and a window was open, she'd lay by the window.

I still miss her ...

Anywho ... glad you were able to rescue her.


----------



## SterchCinemas

This is my pesky little mutt.


----------



## PirateLady

Well looks like our guinea pig Snickers is on her last days...All weekend she didn't eat much, didn't move alot and just sat in the corner of her cage. She had turned 7 years old on the 15th of May and guess it's time for her to go. Not sure how Rio is going to react since she has been his friend and entertainment since he moved in with us. We've had her since she was a baby , we rescued her and her sisiter Oreo from a guinea pig rescue in Penn. Oreo died a couple years ago after surgery. She is in no pain so that is good... Just keeping her comfortable and quiet....


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's had good and loving care with you, PL.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

IMU said:


> Our little girl use to sleep like that most of the time. On hot days she would lay in front of a fan or on the floor vent in the kitchen.
> 
> On evenings when it was cool out and a window was open, she'd lay by the window.
> 
> I still miss her ...
> 
> Anywho ... glad you were able to rescue her.


I didn't even realize you'd commented on her! Yeah, not so pleasant right now since she's in heat and leaving blood on the floor. We were happy to rescue her too.

I'm now starting to think that she's part rabbit since she litterally likes to jump around like one!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

She looks like she's lived a long happy life! My condolences PirateLady!

Sterch, that's a beautiful mutt you've got there!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sterch, your dog is so adorable! Shay is such a pretty name for a very pretty girl, I love her color and markings. 
Piratelady, I am sorry that Snickers is dying.  It is so sad to lose a pet, and especially one that you have had for so long. I had a guinea pig named Alvin when I was a child....same color as yours. ((hugs))


----------



## PirateLady

*Snickers is crossing the Rainbow bridge.*



PirateLady said:


> Well looks like our guinea pig Snickers is on her last days...All weekend she didn't eat much, didn't move alot and just sat in the corner of her cage. She had turned 7 years old on the 15th of May and guess it's time for her to go. Not sure how Rio is going to react since she has been his friend and entertainment since he moved in with us. We've had her since she was a baby , we rescued her and her sisiter Oreo from a guinea pig rescue in Penn. Oreo died a couple years ago after surgery. She is in no pain so that is good... Just keeping her comfortable and quiet....


Snickers had left on her journey when I got home today.... Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Hauntiholik

PirateLady said:


> Snickers had left on her journey when I got home today.... Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Copchick

My condolences PirateLady. It's hard to loose a pet, no matter how small. They're part of a family.


----------



## Copchick

*My zoo...*

I have a small zoo myself. Fly is my Border Collie, Jack is part Border Collie and a little of everything else, Cheddar is a big long haired orange cat, Josie is my calico cat, and Punkin is my cool brown rabbit. Except for Punkin, all originated from the pound and all are as sweet as can be and with such different personalities!


----------



## Vlad

Safe journey Snickers............ So sorry to hear of your loss PL.


----------



## Vlad

Nice crew you have there Copchick!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here are my canine 'babies', the cats were not even considering being photographed, so I will have to snap them when they are feeling more photogenic. 
Joe, our 12 year old Lab, and the sweetest dog ever! (sorry the pic is grainy)








Bella, my 5 year old Rottweiler and a spoiled princess for sure. I took her with me to the office one Sunday afternoon, and she jumps right on the couch!








Harry, our 4 year old rescue he is Pug/Beagle mix and did not have a good life in the beginning, but now....his life is golden....









My husband I don't have children and my dogs and cats have to pay the price. I am a little ridiculous over them, and I probably spoil them too much. My sisters joke that if they come back one day, they want to come back as one of my animals. Ha, ha!


----------



## Spooky1

Pirate Lady & IMU, I'm sorry to hear Snickers has passed away. I know she had a long life in your loving home.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

such beautiful Aminals Pumpkin! I love your puggle and he's got the cutest expression on his face! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> such beautiful Aminals Pumpkin! I love your puggle and he's got the cutest expression on his face! LOL


:jol:Thank you Dark Angel, he is the love of my life. I don't know the people who took him to the animal shelter, but they were not kind to him. He was about 4 months when we got him and he would cower when you tried to pet him. (broke my heart) Four years later, he is Mr. Toughguy and bark, bark, bark at every dog that passes by (a large case of little dog complex)....but he wouldn't hurt a flea. He sleeps on the bed in between my husband and me. We've tried to move him to one side or the other, but nope! The middle is "HIS PLACE".  I never call my animals by their given names, they each have many, many nicknames. We call him 'balls to the walls' or Harryball or Ballsie for short.....My Rottie is Bella, but we call her Little Bella Fun Fun, because she LOVES to play or Bellygirl, or my husband calls her Bruin because he says she is like a bear and Joe is so sweet, we call him Little Joe Sweet, Sweet, or Joseph or Joe Jet Black...we are kind of weird people, I guess....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like another nickname for Harry could be Bundling Board


----------



## aquariumreef

Going to be putting my tortoise out for the summer soon. Unless it keeps raining, then it will only be for daytime when it is sunny.


----------



## Hairazor

Pirate Lady, so sorry for your loss. Never easy.

P5 your dogs are adorable and Look like they have you wrapped around their paws.

AR, how long have you had your tortoise?

Sterch, what a handsone pup!

Copchick, looks like you have a full house of sweeties.


----------



## Silent Howl

those dogs are too cute...

I got a golden retriver named Leila..she is a sweet dog..

I have a cat (tiger yellow and white) named Whiskey..

last year I sold my bird named Victor Bidule von Bezeau..comonly named Bidule..little blue bird


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Well, its about time to introduce the littlest member of the household, This is Snowflake the evil vamp hamster. She's settled down a little bit, but can still be bitey at times. She's drawn blood from me at least twice since my niece brought her home.


----------



## Anda

What an awesome thread! I love all of the photos of such adorable babies!!

DH and I don't have any people-puppies. We prefer puppy-puppies.  My girl - Asenath - is a redbone and my boy - Pickman - is a black and tan.









Ase is very much "Mommy's Girl." She's usually a sweet lump, happy to squish my lap. But because she was not treated well before we adopted her, she has an aggression problem with some dogs. She still loves people though and will lick anyone to death. 








Pickman is "Daddy's Boy." He's energetic and expressive, loves going to the park, running, wrestling. He always has those running-after-a-squirrel dreams. And he has a thing about wood, cabbage and lettuce. (A long story)








The hounds in their natural habitat! (With Derby Dog by Ase's head, resting between chewing sessions.)


----------



## Headless

Anda said:


> What an awesome thread! I love all of the photos of such adorable babies!!
> 
> DH and I don't have any people-puppies. We prefer puppy-puppies.  My girl - Asenath - is a redbone and my boy - Pickman - is a black and tan.


NAWWWWW look at that face..........


----------



## Anda

Thank you, Headless. She's a doll... I read Tarot in my home and all of my clients love her. (Not that they don't love Pickman too... Ase's just got that good-girl look that gets extra snuggles)


----------



## GothicCandle

Yesterday I went and got two 6 week old parakeets  We have named them Picard(the dark blue one) and Data.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Beautiful pooches, Anda.

GC are those the parakeets you were telling me about yesterday?


----------



## GothicCandle

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Beautiful pooches, Anda.
> 
> GC are those the parakeets you were telling me about yesterday?


yep


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Cute. Strangely, they seem to be named after characters on Star Trek the next generation...


----------



## MommaMoose

Just before Christmas I lost my best friend and fellow Halloween enthusiast Tank, but her majesty, the Queen of Prop Quality and Control Boo is still with me. It upsets me that I can't find the pic of Tank in his original Batman costume.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear of your loss MM. Those pics have a way of re-surfacing. Please share when it does.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up a couple of fascinators and thought the dogs might like to try them on for size:jol:

This is Rocky - he's visiting for the week and wondering if that was such a good idea.

DSCF5541 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Willow doing her best Devil Dog imitation.

DSCF5545 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Oh, they are too cute. Now you'll have to treat them to tea and cakes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Those are some swankie canines you got there Roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

My Bellatrix


----------



## Gorylovescene

*Crazy Cat Lady?*

When I'm not busy being obsessed with Halloween, I also work on my "Plan B", which is to become the crazy cat lady if I am old and single. These are the beginning of my collection...









*Fauna, the attention whore*









*Flora, the intelligent*









*Austin, the tubby*


----------



## Gorylovescene

The rest of my brood...









*Scully, the nutcase*









*Taz, with one tooth*









*Tetris, who actually came when I called her to take this picture...
*


----------



## wikathie

We have 3 cats: Simba, Dinah, Ulysses - no specific breed - all pound cats. I take no resposibility for the names. The kids named them all. We also have urns (really just a tin and a wooden box) holding Edward and Bitsy (also cats) because I just couldn't put their ashes in the garbage.


----------



## MommaMoose

We have my Tank in a wooden box on the tv stand so I know the feeling there Kathie.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Under serious consideration..........*

:jol:I have a five year old Rottweiler currently named Bella. I am serioulsy considering changing her name to SockMonkey....what do you guys think? She is obsessed with socks....clean socks, dirty socks, wet socks, dry socks, white sock, colored socks...you name she will take it...she absolutely loses her mind over socks. And she thinks she is being sneaky but if I see her walking around very innocently I can walk up to her, say 'drop it' and 10 times out of 10 she will drop a sock that she is keeping tucked in her mouth. 
It is impossible not to love her....but my husband keeps asking where all his socks are going???


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ok, ok... for those who think I'm a hard ass, here's our new dog that shows my soft side I guess. I got talked into buying this teacup (or toy) chocolate male poodle. His name right now is Baxter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh LordH!!!! He is too CUTE!!! I just love him....I can just picture you walking him down the sidewalk now....Awwwwwwwww....so cute! I love Baxter, that is a great name. You need a big tough name like that for a sissy dog...ha, ha...just kidding, I am sure he will be as mean and as ornery as his "Dad" is! Great puppy though, and I do mean that! Such a face!


----------



## scareme

Haunti, what a doll. How much does your baby weigh?
Gory, six cats? How do you have time for anything else? I love the names you've chose. 
wikathie, three cats can be a hand full. At least the kids can wear them out for you.
Lord, some how I can see you with that dog. And I bet you hold your girlfriends purse when she is in the dressing room. You're really just a big teddy bear. Soft and cuddly like your puppy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord, some how I can see you with that dog. And I bet you hold your girlfriends purse when she is in the dressing room. You're really just a big teddy bear. Soft and cuddly like your puppy.


LOL! She did carry him to the post office in her purse, lined with a towel, so if he crapped it wouldn't get all over the place. Evidentally he hated being in the purse - that's the male in him I guess .


----------



## Headless

LH - Baxter is pretty cute!

Here is a picture of our two - Hogan & Kitty - on the beach during our vacation.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe! such cute faces!
and Lord H, i figured you had to have a soft heart in the midst of all the cobwebbs and rotting flesh. Congrats on being a pet dad!


----------



## Hairazor

Lord H, Baxter is too too cute, you'll be doing tricks for him soon enough.

Headless, what beautiful regal looking dogs you have.


----------



## scareme

Headless, those dogs are awesome. Are those the dogs you show?


----------



## Headless

Yes Scareme - well the one on the right is still in show coat. The one on the left is 13 years old in January but was a show dog up until he was about 7 years old then I shaved him down and keep his coat short as they are a bit of work in full coat.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love all the dogs on this thread, absolutely love them.

I _officially_ present to you, "Lord" Baxter. Yes, yes are his Bing and Dino albums on the shelf. I thought Browning (yes like the firearm manufacturer) would have been awesome but "Baxter" just kind of stuck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great shot, Lord H


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## scareme

Is the little angel housebroke yet?


----------



## MommaMoose

Obviously he has great taste if he likes Dino. He is really adorable.


----------



## scareme

I'm impressed by Bing.


----------



## Lord Homicide

@scareme: the little "angel" getting housebroke pretty fast for being 8 weeks old. he's pretty aggressive so he's fixin to find out who the alpha is... after he gets to feeling better.

@momma: thanks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe! Now that face screams 'trouble maker' and Baxter is a great name for the pup.


----------



## Copchick

Oh my God, what a little sweetie!!!! He looks like a little stuffed toy. You can see the devil in his eye too. I love his white chest. He's sooo cute!

It's great how we all gush over critters!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Oh my God, what a little sweetie!!!! He looks like a little stuffed toy. You can see the devil in his eye too. I love his white chest. He's sooo cute!
> 
> It's great how we all gush over critters!


YOU SAID IT... "the devil." LOL he's only sweet and cute when he's sleeping . "Lord" Baxter's reign of terror is fixin to come to an end - lol. Oh well, it's all part of puppy stuff right?

@DA: thank you! Yes, he's beginning to be a trouble maker


----------



## Headless

He's so cute - but I know how feisty those little ones can be. What they lack in size they often make up for in bold as brass personality.


----------



## retrodoll2012

Depending on what you call pets.. I consider my children mine... They are my precioooous. But we also have a buck lop bunny named Mr. Hoppers, a beagle named Bailey on the Rocks, and our newest addition is Sweetie the kitten. Who I swear is possessed by the devil because she keeps trying to get to the bunny. My beagle (a perv) try's to get to the rabbit for other reasons. But not to hurt him. Poor Mr. Hoppers.


----------



## GhostTown

I cherish these 5 with every cell in my body. They are my wife and I's pride and joy. We opted out of the human breeding program, and went with perfection in the kids below.

Lord Baron, 6 months old









Truman, 2 years old









Alice, 4 years old









Oscar, 10 years old









Kaya, 10 years old


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your "kids" are gorgeous, GT.


----------



## Hairazor

GhostTown, those are some sleek looking "kids".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

4 cats and one dogs...damn you are a brave owner and they are just so precious!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Two Evil Dogs


----------



## scareme

GhostTown, you and your wife have some beautiful boys and girls there. Alice looks like my Winnie, but Winnie is a shorthair.
Evil Andrew, your two watchdogs look fierce. And the diet is really working for the one one the right. It might be time to take him off it. Love the glowing eyes one the one one the left. LEDs? How often do you have to change the batteries?


----------



## Headless

Retrodoll - Lops are gorgeous. We used to have a family of them when my daughter was younger.

GT your kids are gorgeous.

Andrew - Love that photo.... and thanks to Scareme for the laughs this morning. You funny kid you!


----------



## Copchick

@ GhostTown - Your critters are beautiful! 

@ Evil Andrew - Seems Gizmo is possessed or just doesn't like the skellydog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Andrew!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO, Andrew!


Ditto! That's hilarious!

A pic of me and Roxy taken today.


----------



## Headless

Poor Gizmo probably thinks this was Andrew's LAST dog.......... and worries for his own future!

Jdubbya - Roxy is pretty.


----------



## scareme

Wow! Roxy's gotten to be such a big girl. Just yesterday she was that little puppy chewing up you rug. Or maybe I shouldn't remind you about that. 

Someone sent me a box this week and was kind enough to enclose some wrapping paper for Winnie.










Ready to pounce on the blue paper.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Evil Andrew that picture is a hoot!

jdubbya that is a great pic! It is definitely frame worthy.


----------



## Evil Andrew

For those of you who may not know ... Gizmo isn't really posessed or evil. He is the sweetest little guy you will ever meet : )










I'm not sure why, but he is the only dog I have ever seen who's eyes glow red like a human with flash photography. All other dog's eyes glow green when photographed.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I also have a Gizmo ...


----------



## Copchick

@ jdubbya - Your Roxy sure is a beauty!

@ Scareme - I had a tortie once. Calicos are so cool. She looks like a good stalker too!

@ Dr. Maniaco - Your Gizmo has such a beautiful coat and coloring! 

@ Evil Andrew - Decided to post the "I'm so innocent" picture, huh? He's a little sweetie! Pretty coloring too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew said:


> I'm not sure why, but he is the only dog I have ever seen who's eyes glow red like a human with flash photography. All other dog's eyes glow green when photographed.


Gizmo is a doll, whether evil or not

Our dog's eyes also glow red with flash photography. Then again, maybe one of those red dots got in the way

DSCF5545 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Evil A, which dog was easier to train? Your Gizmo is a cutie

Jdubbya, that Roxy is a great looking dog

Scareme, your Winnie looks like she knows just what to do with that paper

Dr. Maniaco,your Gizmo is a looker

Roxy, quite the hat for your lovely lady.


----------



## autumnghost

Took Zeus and Athena for their 1st yearly visit to the vet. Zeus weight in at 96 pounds Athena at 72. I think we're supporting the pet food industry all by ourselves. 

The vet says they're at they aren't at all overweight and they still have growing to do. OMG


----------



## Lord Homicide

I swore I wasn't going to be an obnoxious pet owner... hopefully I'm not too bad, yet. My man side just still can't believe I own a toy poodle............. at the same time, I can't believe what a chick magnet he is.

Baxter (Bax) update. His former "Lord" title was taken away as his reign of terror is over. The bacteria infection he had is gone so now he's 100% healthy. He flew to and from Texas in a pet carrier under the seat without yapping or being drugged at all.

Here are some recent pics.

Directly after first dog-cut:









Bax telling everyone to go pound sand for giving him a dog-cut:









Waiting to go outside (after taking 2 dumps on the floor previously):









Bax getting his belly scratched:


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - OMG!!!! He is such a sweetie! I can see why he's a chick magnet. I love his face on the last pic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord H, you've just made my day. And you're definitely not an obnoxious pet owner unless you go out and by a $500 jewel encrusted dog collar!

Or unless you ever get like these guys...


----------



## Copchick

DA - Ha, ha, ha!!! I think Lord H really IS one of those guys! He won't admit it though.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh my god, he is beyond cute! I love the last photo the most...very cute mug!


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, looks like Bax has you right where he wants you. That last pic is priceless!

DarkAngel, that video was a hoot!


----------



## Lord Homicide

@Copchick: Come on now... we've talked about that look of deception! He really is a sweet pup when he's not being a little ****...

@DA: LOL how in the world did you find that vid?? This dog will get no real frills if I have anything to do with it. Right now he's got a bone shaped tag from the vending machine. The only thing my fiancee likes doing is getting things that match. The collar and leash have to match... his pet carrier and collapsible water dish match...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> DA - Ha, ha, ha!!! I think Lord H really IS one of those guys! He won't admit it though.


No sense is BSing everyone... I'm _almost_ one of those guys. lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> @DA: LOL how in the world did you find that vid?? This dog will get no real frills if I have anything to do with it. Right now he's got a bone shaped tag from the vending machine. The only thing my fiancee likes doing is getting things that match. The collar and leash have to match... his pet carrier and collapsible water dish match...


LOL. That commercial had its run on tv at least a year ago. As for frills, my dog has one pumpkin hoodie, a blanket, and a really soft doggy bed. Everything else comes from walmart. Yeah, he's not really that spoiled!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> LOL. That commercial had its run on tv at least a year ago. As for frills, my dog has one pumpkin hoodie, a blanket, and a really soft doggy bed. Everything else comes from walmart. Yeah, he's not really that spoiled!


Everything's fixin to start coming from Walmart rest assured!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Yeah I know, I rarely go to Petsmart for anything save the nice treats by the pound they sell there. Even then that's only for special occasions!


----------



## Death's Door

Lord H - Baxter is a cutie!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow and the Hand:

Willow and the Hand by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Spider

So a 20 cent balloon, and about 5 minutes of jumping fun, caused my English bulldog to limp for the past 4 days. We brought her to the vet yesterday when it wasn't getting better. She tore her ACL. With the surgery, pre appointment and x rays, follow up, therapy, and specialized breed which means putting her under is more difficult with their breathing, I am going to be set back several grand. Poor bully, and no more emergency fund.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, poor girl and that is one hellacious bill you're looking at


----------



## Haunted Spider

yes, yes it is. But the option was, fix the leg, or let her limp forever and I just can't do that.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I expect some to give me a hard time because I'm loving on a toy poodle. LOL. You've got 30 seconds starting.... now. 

I love this little dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't try to fool us - that's a vampire bite Baxter is getting


----------



## Copchick

*I knew it!!! Closet toy poodle lover, no matter what you try to make us believe! Always figured you were a BIG ol' softy! Oh, but look how cute!!!! Awwww! Nice picture LordH.*


----------



## Copchick

Spiderclimber said:


> So a 20 cent balloon, and about 5 minutes of jumping fun, caused my English bulldog to limp for the past 4 days. We brought her to the vet yesterday when it wasn't getting better. She tore her ACL. With the surgery, pre appointment and x rays, follow up, therapy, and specialized breed which means putting her under is more difficult with their breathing, I am going to be set back several grand. Poor bully, and no more emergency fund.





Spiderclimber said:


> yes, yes it is. But the option was, fix the leg, or let her limp forever and I just can't do that.


I know exactly what you are currently and are about to go through. Two years ago, my dog Fly tore her ACL. I knew what it was as soon as I saw her limping out of the woods. (Have no idea what she chased) As soon as I got back to the city, I called my vet and got in right away. She had the surgery later that week. Due it being a bigger type of surgery we were referred to a veterinary specialty hospital. Fly had her knee reconstructed also to accomodate the new connectors. Her entire summer was done, poor baby. But let me tell you, she recovered wonderfully! Can't even tell she ever had a problem and she's bouncing and running all over the place chasing deer. I also had sticker shock. But she was my baby and like you, I couldn't not have it done. Best of luck to you and Miss Bulldog!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I knew it!!! Closet toy poodle lover, no matter what you try to make us believe! Always figured you were a BIG ol' softy! Oh, but look how cute!!!! Awwww! Nice picture LordH.


That's the impression I like to cultivate! MUWAHAHA!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhmmmmm.....so this is the big, tough guy that orders a bunch of construction guys around all day, chews up nails and rants and raves and takes no lip off of anybody? Sheesh! Looks like Baxter has you wrapped around his little paw paw. Seriously though, this is one really, really sweet picture and Baxter is super cute.


----------



## Vlad

Rest in peace Tony the cockatiel. I'll miss playing "gonna get you" with you.


----------



## Copchick

RIP Tony - Sorry for your loss Vlad


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry to hear of your loss Vlad, never easy.


----------



## Headless

Sorry for your loss Vlad - my mother had one - they are such awesome little guys.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:So very sorry to hear about Tony, Vlad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Irish Witch

Sorry to hear about Tony the cockatiel. I no i'd be lost with out my pet


----------



## RoxyBlue

My youngest sister's dog, Koda, doing his best "'Tis the season of Halloween" pose


----------



## Hairazor

Nice picture!


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Vlad - sorry to hear about Tony.

Hey Roxy - great pic.


----------



## Rage

Sorry about you loss Vlad.........I have a Pyrnees (male) a half pyrnees/lab (female), a feral cat, recently lost a Ridgeback to old age and 30 chickens that I don't really consider pets but they eat, drink and make a general mess of everything, but the manure is great fertilizer.


----------



## Irish Witch

@Roxyblue he is a beauty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, peeps He's quite the photogenic dog. My sister (who took the photo) and her husband adopted him from a shelter and he's been an outstanding addition to her family. He's a big boy, good natured, and gentle as can be.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh Roxy, Koda is one gorgeous boy! What a sweet face!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow chillin'

DSCF5921 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh Roxy, Koda is one gorgeous boy! What a sweet face!


I think P5 is talking about me... _*ahem*_ ... Good looking dogs Rox!


----------



## Irish Witch

this is my fur baby Lola and she wishes everyone a spooktacular Halloween and a safe one

hummm my pic isnt working  you can find it here in my album

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1266&pictureid=15393


----------



## Copchick

She's a cutie Irish Witch!


----------



## Irish Witch

Thank you copchick


----------



## Lord Homicide

"I said Baxter, Baxter gimme the news... He said I got bad case of biting you!"

Pup is growing like a weed.  I think he's almost at full size but I just hope his snout is done growing. I don't like the regular poodle snout shape

Irish Witch: Lola has a great pose and look


----------



## Irish Witch

Thank you Lord Homicide..... Baxter is the cuetest lil pup ever hope he starts behaving himself for you soon.... im getting a new jack russell pup next month when he is big enough to leave his mammy


----------



## Lord Homicide

He's not _*that*_ bad. He bites my girl, not me. Heh, him and I have an understanding who the alpha is. Every now and then I guess I'm crazy enough to craft a little jingle for the turd.

You looking at a boy or girl Jack Russell? How old do they have to be over there before you separate them?


----------



## Hairazor

Irish Witch, your Lola is a charmer.


----------



## Irish Witch

Thank you Hairazor

LH Im getting a boy as thats what kinda dog Lola gets on with (she dont like bitches lol). they say 6-8 weeks but i personally think 8 weeks and he will be 8 weeks by the time i bring him home, ah see in my house its me and lola that has the understanding lol she sometimes does what the bf says


----------



## randomr8

*skitz*


----------



## Copchick

Awww....how cute!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Irish Witch said:


> Thank you Hairazor
> 
> LH Im getting a boy as thats what kinda dog Lola gets on with (she dont like bitches lol). they say 6-8 weeks but i personally think 8 weeks and he will be 8 weeks by the time i bring him home, ah see in my house its me and lola that has the understanding lol she sometimes does what the bf says


lol, funny how animals (people included) get along isn't it?

Randomr8, I don't like cats but that is pretty cute.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Baxter's costume 2012. Very fitting. You can see his jail folded up behind him.









Abby (parent's dog) won't let Baxter up on the bed - LOL. Looks like he is having a ball anyway and could care less. That bed is the dogs' bed - my folks have two and not sure where Toby is. _Ruff_in' it huh (pun intended)??


----------



## Copchick

Awe, I don't think I've ever seen a cuter jailbird!


----------



## Irish Witch

@ Randomr8- your cat is so cute even its pose

@ LH - Baxter just gets cuter by the picture. Love the costume


----------



## jdubbya

*Roxy and Bella*

A local dog groomer offers doggie social hours a few times a week. We go fairly regulary and last week, Roxy made a new friend! Here they are chillaxin at "Yappy Hour"!


----------



## goneferal

That is so stinkin' cute! Which one is yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog socializing is a good thing


----------



## jdubbya

goneferal said:


> That is so stinkin' cute! Which one is yours?


Roxy is on the left



RoxyBlue said:


> Dog socializing is a good thing


Absolutely! Even I would rather socialize with most dogs over some people.


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does Roxy have a boyfriend yet?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roxy is gorgeous and Bella is beautiful too! Boxers are just a great breed.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Does Roxy have a boyfriend yet?


No! I won't allow her to date until she's sixteen



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Roxy is gorgeous and Bella is beautiful too! Boxers are just a great breed.


Bella was a show dog. Her owner died and the new owner got her through a breed rescue. Being a show dog, she had never learned the command "sit", so literally had to be trained to sit when told. You can tell from watching her that she was in the ring. Her gait is perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

jdubbya said:


> No! I won't allow her to date until she's sixteen


Tell her to watch out for the German shepherd:jol:


----------



## Copchick

jdubbya;704215 Absolutely! Even I would rather socialize with most dogs over some people.:D[/QUOTE said:


> I completely agree with you! Roxy and Bella are gorgeous!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Beautiful girls!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our newest office dog - Sookie. She's a purebred German Shepherd, was born on Sept 1, and belongs to one of my co-workers:

Sookie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Man if she grows into those feet, she is going to be huge! I love German Shepherds, they are superb dogs, great with kids and loyal and protective.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

She's a beautiful example of the breed! Makes me wish we still had our GSD.


----------



## Copchick

P5 said it! Man she's got some big paws! She's beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's definitely going to be a big girl. I believe my co-worker said her parents were in the ballpark of 80 pounds or so. You can almost see her getting bigger every day, and she is loaded with energy


----------



## jdubbya

That's a fine looking pup! We grew up with GSD and they were the best. So intelligent and loyal to a fault. My son wants one in the worst way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a shot of the new girl and my old girl. At 14 weeks and 25 pounds, Sookie is now half of Willow's weight.

DSCF6059 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This is a short video of the two of them playing. Click on link.

DSCF6055 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

What a doll! Love to watch dogs play/interact with each other.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

very cute puppy!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Boxer lab mix named Snickers and a pit named Reaper. They both sport halloween themed collars all year around. Lol


----------



## Headless

Miss Kitty - aka - Santa Paws!


----------



## IMU

*Rio & Santa*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope Rio got a treat for being a good boy at his Santa visit


----------



## Osenator

This is my cat Marco who simply loves Halloween...


----------



## Zurgh

Everyone's pets are fabulous and adorable!

X-mas cat pics!









▲ Princess Esmarelda...









▲ Dr. Merlin...









▲ The bloodbath and destruction that followed trying to dress up and photograph cats...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Awe cute kitties Z, even the aftermath pics!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My new puppy. I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me name him Ghost, but she's not biting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look at the ears on that little thing - so CUTE!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Look at the ears on that little thing - so CUTE!


Yeah, the guy we got him from said that he is one of two puppies born in the same placental sac, and that he and his twin sister both have one ear that won't lay down. For such a little guy, though, he's definitely got a lot of nerve. Our other two dogs tower over him, and he's just ready to play with them.


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - The little guy is a big sweetie!!! Awwww!


----------



## scareme

Bio, Ghost looks like he could use your loving. He's so lucky to have gotten such a great home. And you're so lucky to have found another best friend.

Zurgh, I can't believe how big Esmarelda has gotten. I see she's learing to use her powers well. 

Ose, You're cat is too funny. You should edit the first video, and release it as a pumpkin eating a cat. 

And I have to say, Rio looks happier than Miss Kitty about the holidays.


----------



## Hairazor

What awesome pets you all have!


----------



## jdubbya

Great looking pup, Bio! Love that face!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I agree. He's so very sweet looking!


----------



## WendyLou

I have a Dogue De Bordeaux named Daisy Mae and an English Mastiff named Butch, and a cat named Miss Kitty


----------



## WendyLou

I figured since I have a spot on my blog for our four legged family members I would share pictures. They recently had puppies that were so adorable!http://wendytheexplorer.blogspot.com/2012/10/blog-post_19.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh my goodness WendyLou! Your dogs are amazing...and the PUPPIES!!! So, so adorable. I love Mastiffs and have loved the "Hooch" hounds since seeing that movie! Really lovely dogs.


----------



## WendyLou

Thank you - they are my babies and I love to spoil them


----------



## scareme

Those are some beautiful dogs and you have a good eye for pictures. Do you have any pictures of Miss Kitty too?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:For Bio's post I could never see the puppy pics....Ahhhhhh! Now I see what all the fuss is about. He is a darling Bio!


----------



## Headless

Awww I only just saw him too Bio - what a cute little munchkin! Glad the other dogs have taken him in - he looks like he wouldn't even make a satisfying appetizer!


----------



## Jack Mac

Only one pet, a dog named Rocco. I swear at times I believe he thinks he is human .


----------



## Headless

LOL looking cute there Rocco!


----------



## WendyLou

What a cutie! I love the costume!


----------



## WendyLou

*Butch and Daisy Mae*

These are our babies( the big ones) and a cute pic of their babies before they went to their new moms and dads


----------



## Copchick

Jack Mac. - Rocco is a cutie! What a face! I think all dogs believe they're human. 

Wendy Lou - Awwww.....!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:JackMac, I have to say, Rocco is really a cutie pie! I love the one tooth peeking out in that photo. He is beyond cute...and you do know of course that he most certainly is a "person".
WendyLou, once again, your dogs are gorgeous! I don't know how in the world you could ever part with those puppies, I am sure it was hard and that they went to very loving homes.....but that is why I could never breed one of my dogs....because I would end up with all the puppies. (My husband won't let me foster dogs either because the last one I 'fostered' has been our dog for three years now! I have no self control when it comes to puppies.)


----------



## gooffy87

Ewok dog rules!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spike decided to slip under my arm and take a nap with me.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is totally adorable, Bio


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Spike decided to slip under my arm and take a nap with me.


:jol:Really Bio??? Are you serious or is that a poitical ad????? Spike is unbelievably cute and you are not so bad yourself. (Where does the Undercover Sign Up Sheet Start????)

Sign Up Sheet
1) Pumpkin5
2) Copchick
3) RoxyBlue
4) Hairazor
5) Scareme


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

This is the adorable shot:


----------



## Hairazor

Jac Mac, Rocco is one seriously cute dog, um possibly human

WendyLou, your babies are too too cute. Brings back memories of when we had Shar Pei puppies

Bio the first pic is the one for me, puppy tummies!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nice pup Bio.

Baxter last week @ 6 months. I guess he was scratching himself while yawning. Fearsome guard dog any way you look at it though...









Better pic of his size now...


----------



## scareme

Bio, I have to ask, who wore out who?

Lord, looks like you've trained him to kill already.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, LordH, Baxter is a cutie anyway but he is growing into a real looker


----------



## Copchick

BioHC and LordH - AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bio, Spike sure is a sweetie!

LordH, I like that shot of Baxter standing at attention. He has grown!


----------



## WendyLou

looks like you spoil someone pumpkin5  What a cutie! What kind of dog is Baxter? I love the hair!


----------



## WendyLou

*Butch and Daisy pics*

One of these is last year Halloween, another of the mess that obviously the cat made, and our family pic


----------



## WendyLou

*pics*

Oops forgot to attach the pics


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:WendyLou, once again...your dogs are lovely....and your human family is quite good looking too. You are gorgeous and so is your sweet family....canines included!!


----------



## WendyLou

I was looking back through pictures of everyones pets, I love them all of course, but Jasper reminds me of the dog I had when I was a kid. What a cutie! My sister and I used to hook our sled to "Bobo" and try to get a ride, and with the exception of the time he saw a cat we were doomed to just sit still.


----------



## scareme

WendyLou, I see your Hellhound...










And raise you a Skeleton...










Do you play poker? Neither do I.


----------



## WendyLou

I love them! If we lived close, I'd say we should take them all trick or treating together!


----------



## Lord Homicide

WendyLou said:


> looks like you spoil someone pumpkin5  What a cutie! What kind of dog is Baxter? I love the hair!


Toy poodle


----------



## Evil Andrew

This is our new Golden Retriever - Tripp. He is 18 mos old. He and little Gizmo get along great. Our old Golden, Buckshot, had lymphoma and was put down last summer : (


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh EvilA he is just gorgeous! (and he has ribbons to prove it) Wow, really lovely dog, Golden's are just the best dogs. Dean Koontz is a nut for the breed and he has written some really good books about his dog Trixie, _A Big Little Life_ and a children's book. It is well worth reading for dog lovers and especially people who love Goldens. Gizmo is really cute too...he is really "eyeballing" you with the camera...huh?


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, EvilA, they look so content together and Tripp's color is beautiful!


----------



## Copchick

Evil A, Tripp is beautiful! Looks like he and Gizmo are quite content in each others company. That last pic of Tripp really brings out his coloring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you've already taught him how to retrieve ribbons

Our first dog was half golden retriever. They're lovely dogs with great temperaments. Is Tripp a rescue?


----------



## scareme

Tripp is a beauty, but I see Gizmo still rules the roust. Tripp is partly off the blanket, and Gizmo is right where he wants to be.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tripp is kind of a rescue. He was being trained for field trials / hunt tests, and was supposed to be part of the kennel's breeding program. His OFA elbow X-rays came back with a little spot on one elbow, so he can't be used for breeding. He'll be a great family pet and will get to go out pheasant hunting with me each fall. The ribbons in the picture were when he earned his Junior title.


----------



## Headless

EA I am so refreshed to hear that you bought Tripp from responsible breeders. It's wonderful to know there are still breeders out there who are really making an effort to improve the health of their breed! Tripp is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I was going through some old photos and found these pictures of my German Shepherd, Senna and our Lab Joe. Senna died in 2008, and I still miss his gorgeous face every day. He was my boy....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hilarious shot of the shepherd!:jol:


----------



## Headless

Awwww P5 Sienna looks like she was a gorgeous girl. Great shots.

Well it was Kitty's birthday yesterday - she turned 2. Her brother is here as well - so we thought we should get a cake to celebrate.... And here's what happened.....

http://www.merriyank.com/kitty_dexter_birthday.html


----------



## Copchick

Headless - That was so cute! Hogan showed them how to do it right. 

P5 - Senna sure looks like she was having a ball! Looks like he's laughing.


----------



## Hairazor

P5, beautiful dogs! We sure do miss them long after they have moved on don't we?

Headless, what can I say, Priceless!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks guys, I am laughing so hard..Senna (named after the Formula One race car driver, Aryton Senna Da Silva) was a big 125 pound boy, neutered yes, but all boy. Everyone always referred to Senna as a she...and he never got upset. I guess it was the name sounded feminine?! He was the best dog ever and Jan you are right, I sure do miss him. I will have another German Shepherd one day....probably sooner than my husband would like...but lately I have been having "puppy fever"!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Maree, those pictures are adorable! That looked like a "pet friendly" cake...was it baked just for dogs? We have 'cookies' at our pet store that are made for dogs that look like people cookies. So cute!


----------



## scareme

P5. great shots of your dogs having fun. I think dogs like water even more than they like Birthday cake. Do you still have dreams of Senna? I lost a dog over twenty years ago, and she still shows up in my dreams sometimes. 
Headless, I love a good birthday party. When my kids were little they would invite the neighborhood kids and their pets. I don't think the rabbit liked it when four dogs and three cats showed up at his party. I think he felt more like the meal than the boy of honor. But I'm with Hogan, "I'll show you how to party with a cake!" I'm glad to see he's feeling better.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone - actually P5 it was a real sponge cake from our local supermarket - so people cake with real cream. 

Yep the old boy is obviously feeling much better and acting like his old self again. Stitches come out in 3 more days. The wound has healed really clean. So in all he's dodged yet another bullet. I'm pretty grateful as every day with him is a joy for us.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Maree, those pictures are adorable! That looked like a "pet friendly" cake...was it baked just for dogs? We have 'cookies' at our pet store that are made for dogs that look like people cookies. So cute!


Speaking of which... We were over at an upscale outlet mall, wound up in a cupcake shop and walked out with dog cupcakes... It's official, my man card is shredded?? I never thought I'd be buying cupcakes for a damn dog.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - I love the pics!!! It looks like the birthday pooch had a great time and gave the birthday cake a what for!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Speaking of which... We were over at an upscale outlet mall, wound up in a cupcake shop and walked out with dog cupcakes... It's official, my man card is shredded?? I never thought I'd be buying cupcakes for a damn dog.


Did you get neutered along with Baxter?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Did you get neutered along with Baxter?


It would appear to be so...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead Tripp - from the iPad app


----------



## Wildcat

Ha ha, that's awesome.


----------



## Copchick

Tripp looks pretty good as a zombie dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, that's scary, EA:jol:


----------



## Headless

LOL LH - nothing wrong with buying cake for the dog. Believe me - they are very grateful!

Zombie dog - I always wondered what happened to the animals on Walking Dead!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Andrew said:


> Walking Dead Tripp - from the iPad app


Washington?? I thought the Walking Dead was set in Georgia?

Headless, I wouldn't know if Baxter was grateful or not. He hasn't changed a whole lot since he's had the cupcakes. He ought to be grateful he didn't choke to death on one since he wolfed each one down in a couple of bites.


----------



## Evil Andrew

*Zombie Transformation*


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Andrew! Now I'm really scared


----------



## Copchick

Lol, I like Gizmo the Zombie dog too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love that app! My niece has it and "deaded" their cat. It is so cute! (in a ghoulish, blood dripping sort of way....)My husband HATES the picture of me "deaded".....and I just can't help sending it to him, over, and over....I think he is getting tired of it...but it is so funny to hear his gasp when he opens the message.:devil:


----------



## Headless

LOL Gooooooo Gizmo!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My sister's cat Tubbs as a zombie....believe me...that cat eats ANYTHING!


----------



## Copchick

Ewww...but funny!


----------



## Headless

LOL that is funny!


----------



## Headless

Don't have an iphone, ipad or any other i's......... so I had to copy and paste............










Zombie Kitty!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Maree, nice job! Looks zombirific!


----------



## Hairazor

I see the predicted Zombie invasion has begun and it started with Haunt Forum pets!


----------



## Headless

LOL nawwww poor kitty - she usually has such a sweet face - bit mean really.


----------



## usafcharger

This is Mclovin, he was actually born Halloween so he fits in well here


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's a doll, usaf


----------



## Copchick

He's a handsome guy! Beautiful coloring too!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## GothicCandle

T'pol, a 9 week old Chihuahua is the newest addition to our household


----------



## Hairazor

Usaf, I like your pups coloring, looks like a sweetie

Gothic Candle, I think I know who's the new boss at your house!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, usaf, I love Mclovin, he is sure a cutie pie! He reminds me of a supersized Toto....and I love his color too! And GothicCandle, that puppy is so adorable and TINY!!! I just love dogs.


----------



## Evil Andrew

GothicCandle said:


> T'pol, a 9 week old Chihuahua is the newest addition to our household


what a little cutie !


----------



## Headless

Here is Dexter (aka Boofalump) - Kitty's brother - after his bath and trim last weekend - pretending to be a showdog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GC, T'pol is even prettier than the Star trek science officer she's named after

Headless, how soon after the picture -perfect photoshoot did Dexter go looking for some dirt to roll in?:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, Dexter is a hunk!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Maree, Boof sure is a handsome fella! (and you can tell he knows he looks good....just look at that proud stance!)


----------



## Headless

Yes he thinks he's a bit special but he's also a bit of a dopey klutz! He didn't get the opportunity to go roll in anything. He has an appointment with the doggy chiropractor on Friday and I REALLY don't want to have to bath him AGAIN before I get there.


----------



## scareme

Beautiful dogs all! Headless, why does he need a chiropractor?


----------



## Headless

Dogs too develop back issues. The main reason why pet dogs develop issues is because they behave unnaturally - ie jumping up to greet the owners for one. Four legged animals weren't mean to spend an excessive amount of time standing on their hind legs. And yet pets do tend to do that - whether its bouncing up and down to greet people to checking out what that neat smell is on the kitchen bench. Dogs feel stress as well and it can build up around the neck. Consequently the spine is stressed, shoulders, necks and hips become out of alignment. I don't believe in having them manipulated often, but I can tell when my dogs' movement is not as fluid as it usually is and I can often feel the hot spots they develop on their backs and know that is the time they should visit the doggy chiro!

Run your hand slowly down your dog's back and see if you can feel a temperature change over a certain area. People who race greyhounds use chiropractors for their dogs quite often here.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hairazor said:


> Gothic Candle, I think I know who's the new boss at your house!






Pumpkin5 said:


> ! And GothicCandle, that puppy is so adorable and TINY!!! I just love dogs.


She'll only get about 4 or 5 pounds we think, that's how much her parents weighed.



Evil Andrew said:


> what a little cutie !


and she is fully aware of it.



RoxyBlue said:


> GC, T'pol is even prettier than the Star trek science officer she's named after


We think she looks like her too. We've decided her middle name shall be V'lar after the science officer's diplomatic hero 



Headless said:


> Here is Dexter (aka Boofalump) - Kitty's brother - after his bath and trim last weekend - pretending to be a showdog!


I grew up with cockers, im against docking their tails of course(and applaud you and his parents owners), but he looks so odd with a long one lol.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nice looking Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did a dog walk for fundraising... painted my goatee to match Baxter's. The argyle vest harness thing was the wife's idea... If you can't beat'em, join'em!

Sorry I look sad, I really wasn't. Just trying to look out in the distance like the dog and this was the only picture that really came out. CC or P5 was right and I'd be lying if I said differently - the dog has me around his paw. lol

For those who don't know what breed this is... Miniature poodle (100% as far as we know), chocolate tuxedo coat.


----------



## Copchick

Awwwwww!!!!!!! I'll bet Baxter got alot of "Ooo's" and "Aww's". What a cutie too! Hey LordH, that is a nice picture. Yeah it pretty much looks like he's got you wrapped.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baxter has your eyes

Here are some shots of Willow with her arsenal of snowballs from the morning walk - gotta remember to keep those leg fringes shorter during the winter.

20130325_075358 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

20130325_075403 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

20130325_075629 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I had to clean the snowballs off Willow's fringes about four time during her walk this morning. . Poor dog.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

aww! poor Willow


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Awwwwww!!!!!!! I'll bet Baxter got alot of "Ooo's" and "Aww's". What a cutie too! Hey LordH, that is a nice picture. Yeah it pretty much looks like he's got you wrapped.


LOL! Wrapped.... yep. You'd think a lot of people said oooh & awww but not really. Some folks were wondering what type of dog he was. The face throws everyone off


----------



## Copchick

Oh, poor Willow! She doesn't not look happy in that first picture.


----------



## Hairazor

LordH that picture has the total Awwww factor!

Yikes, Willow! No more snow for you I hope!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow looks sad because she thought she was in trouble when we made her stop so Spooky1 could take the pictures She loves snow, but the amount she can pick up on those feathers is impressive.


----------



## Zurgh

LH, Baxter is lookin' great!


RoxyB, what is that white parasite on your gorgeous doggy?:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Willow looks sad because she thought she was in trouble when we made her stop so Spooky1 could take the pictures


:jol:My dogs are the same Roxy...it is like they think I am "stealing their souls" when I take pictures of them.....Willow did look upset.....not happy with the camera being turned on her... (and no bunnies in sight....)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank doesnt mind photos. He just give me that "what are you doing now" look.


----------



## Headless

Awww Baxter looks so cute and poor Willow and her snow shoes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks headless! It's hilarious that this dog stretches and yawns as much as he does...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

this is Zoie in her favorite Halloween outfit.


----------



## Pumpkin5

CrazedHaunter said:


> this is Zoie in her favorite Halloween outfit.


:jol:Really??...did she tell you that? Or are you just assuming?? She just has that look in her eyes....... (but she does look really cute..I just wonder what her current thoughts are at being in that get up???)


----------



## Hairazor

Zoie is totally "bewitching"!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pumpkin she does kinda look like she she's think, "I'll get you for this, turn your back and the Shelly is toast"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hairazor Bewitching maybe but she rules the house with an iron paw


----------



## Copchick

The purple goes so well with her coloring. She's a cutie!


----------



## Headless

Awwww how cute is she!!!!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank you CC and Headless, she is our replacement child since the kids are all grown.


----------



## Headless

LOL aren't they all?????


----------



## Georgeb68

2 dogs...1 toy fox terrier ,1 papillon , 2 bearded dragons, 1 albino tiger Oscar and 1 red rose hair tarantula.....which my 6-8 th grade students love!


----------



## Headless

An interesting combination there George!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Remember Sookie when she was the cute little 14 week old/25 pound office puppy?

DSCF6059 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This is Sookie today at about seven and a half months and around 65 pounds:

Sookie crop by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Mighty fine looking dog, Roxy!


----------



## Lunatic

Beautiful Shepard Roxy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh wow, she is gorgeous! I love German Shepherds, they are the BEST dogs....I have had one all my life...but my last one died in 2009. I really need to get another one, life is better with Shepherds in it.


----------



## scareme

Wow! Look at the legs on that bitch. Nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Are you talking about the dog or me?:googly:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Are you talking about the dog or me?:googly:


Me? You know I'd never call you the b-word. Although I do call myself that all the time. I wasn't sure if those were your legs. Pretty Hot! Really, even hotter than the bitch's. She really needs to learn how to use a razor. But she's still young yet.


----------



## Copchick

Sookie is really growing up to be a nice looking shepherd! I like the lighter coloring on her face.


----------



## Headless

Awwww she's gorgeous Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will pass all your kind comments along to my co-worker He's done a good job of training her (she's graduated from two classes already), which is crucial for a dog this smart and this big


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I will pass all your kind comments along to my co-worker He's done a good job of training her (she's graduated from two classes already), which is crucial for a dog this smart and this big


When we took our lab, pit puppy to a training class, she was voted class clown by all the other owners there. Not the kid of award I was hoping for.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> When we took our lab, pit puppy to a training class, she was voted class clown by all the other owners there. Not the kid of award I was hoping for.


Ha, ha, ha!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue said:


> This is Sookie today at about seven and a half months and around 65 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Sookie crop by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Beautiful GSD, Roxy!!  
I absolutely love the breed. Have owned 5 in my lifetime. 
My most recent one, Bailey, (& all-time favorite dog) passed away Mar 18, this year. She was 14 1/2 years old. I adored her as much as she adored me. When she was 1 1/2- 2 years old, I found her digging thru my trash . Long story short- found the owner; they'd recently bought her (for a measley 20 bucks.. she was worth millions. ); they were planning to get rid of her as soon as they bred her w/ their male GSD & had pups. I told them 'I don't think so'; Gave them their 20 bucks for her; told them I'd call them when she went in heat; I did; didn't take; got her spayed; and we all lived happily ever after. 

Her, many years ago: 
(I was trying to teach my critters to sing.. she wanted no part of it. LOL)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Cathy, that's a great shot Happy to hear Bailey ended up with someone who would love her beyond her ability to breed. She had a good life with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three of the resident office dogs - Skyler (black lab), Sookie (German Shepherd), and Willow (German shepherd/collie/huskie/English cocker spaniel plus 2 or 3 others of unknown breed). At 8 months old, Sookie is making the other two old girls look like midget dogs.

AERO dogs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I want to work there! (all I have to work with is stupid people.....yuck...I want dogs.....)


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ....... Willow (German shepherd/collie/huskie/English cocker spaniel plus 2 or 3 others of unknown breed)........


As I read each of those breeds and looked at the photo - it's funny but you can see traits of all four in her facial features.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I want to work there! (all I have to work with is stupid people.....yuck...I want dogs.....)


I'm with you P5. Some of the people I work with could learn a few things from dogs.

Gorgeous pic Roxy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This little girl came into my life yesterday. The name the shelter gave her is Twilight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's beautiful, Haunti.


----------



## Hairazor

Twilight is georgeous!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Love the intense look in her eyes


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Twilight is beautiful. 

Skyler & Willow are too cute.  

And, of course, Sookie is absolutely beautiful.   Her eyes look so wise.


----------



## Death's Door

Love the pic of Sookie, Willow and Skyler. So Attentive!

Twilight is a cool looking cat. Good luck with her Haunti.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^They were attentive because I had a dog treat in my hand:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

A few pics of my 37 gallon saltwater tank. Had marine aquariums for years and downsized from a 120 gallon. I like the smaller set-up and less upkeep!




























The tank houses a pair of clowns, a sand sifting goby, pygmy angel and a small wrasse.


----------



## Hairazor

Fish are so calming to watch. Your set up looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love gobies! They have so much personality.


----------



## Headless

I love fish too. Years ago when I owned a pet shop I set myself up with a 4 foot tank of just goldfish and absolutely loved watching them.


----------



## Lunatic

Awesome jdubbya!


----------



## Copchick

They're bright and pretty fish!


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Fish are so calming to watch. Your set up looks great!


Thanks! We have it in our basment rec room so I can go down there for some quiet time and just sit and watch the tank for awhile every now and then.



RoxyBlue said:


> I love gobies! They have so much personality.


The goby is our little old man. He has a den dug out uinder a rock and he sits just outside and "defends" his turn by gaping his mouth open at anyone who comes by.



Headless said:


> I love fish too. Years ago when I owned a pet shop I set myself up with a 4 foot tank of just goldfish and absolutely loved watching them.


Seems I've always had an aquarium. Very soothing.



Lunatic said:


> Awesome jdubbya!


Thank you!



Copchick said:


> They're bright and pretty fish!


Saltwater fish can't be beat for their colors. Not many fresh water tropicals come even close.


----------



## scareme

I hope this works. I laughed out loud these were so funny. Edit* Darn, I don't know how to make them bigger. Can anyone help?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ugh, Baxter turns 1 year old on 7/8 (in 7 days). 

Why can't dogs live 90 years like a damn macaw or turtle???


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

jdubbya said:


> The goby is our little old man. He has a den dug out under a rock and he sits just outside and "defends" his turn by gaping his mouth open at anyone who comes by.


LOL, he's yelling "Get off my lawn, you darned kids!"


----------



## Lord Homicide

So my wife bought Baxter a toothbrush and chicken flavored toothpaste a while back. Why don't people have food flavored toothpastes? Two ideas: (1) it doesn't actually taste like the food it would supposed to be. (2) we would be too weak to resist ingesting it, wrecking our digestive tracks?

Bring on the chicken-fried steak and gravy toothpaste! If that formula is too complex, I'll settle for fried okra.


----------



## Copchick

I've found it to be such a PITA to brush two dogs' teeth. Like trying to nail jello to a wall. I recently came across the Orapup. It's similar to the Orabrush for humans to brush your tongue. You put a special flavoring on the brush and your dog licks it off. The flavoring has enzymes in it to help clean your dog's mouth and deters bad breath and plaque. Fly and Jack took to it without hesitation. Fly doesn't have the bad breath odor like she just ate a skunk's rear end. Here's the link if anyone's interested. I recommend it. http://www2.orapup.com/

Lord H - I love Baxter's eyes! He's a little sweetie! (Gush)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Ugh, Baxter turns 1 year old on 7/8 (in 7 days).
> 
> Why can't dogs live 90 years like a damn macaw or turtle???


:jol:Excellent question....maybe it has something to do with too much of a good thing? I don't know...I think that every time I bury a pet...but maybe it has something to do with learning to live every day to the fullest...and being thankful for the time you have? A very good question...unfortunately I have neither the wisdom or the insight for the answer. I know I love my animals...and they sure do make life a lot lovelier.
P.S. Baxter is SUCH a cutie!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Lord H - I love Baxter's eyes! He's a little sweetie! (Gush)


LOL, he's a 100% chick magnet, isn't he??


----------



## Death's Door

Baxter sure is a cute kid!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Laryngeal paralysis*

:undecidekin: Hey Forum Peeps. I know you guys are animal lovers too, and I wanted some opinions please. My 13 year old Lab, Joe has laryngeal paralysis. It is a progressive thing that has gotten really bad in the last year. We have tried steriods, as our vet recommended, but lately they don't even seem to help. The next step is surgery at North Carolina State University Vet Clinic. Most often, they will typically do a laryngeal "tie-back" procedure, a.k.a. arytenoid lateralization, on ONE side, usually the left side. Typically, surgery involves placing 2 heavy nylon sutures (i.e. permanent) to open up the left side of the larynx. Only one side (again, typically the left) is opened up to minimize the risk of aspiration pneumonia. The risk is Joe aspirating food or water after the surgery...and there are really no concrete numbers to decide if this is worth the risk. Some reports say 10%, some say 30% and some say 50% chance of your dog developing pneumonia after the surgery. I want to look at Joe's quality of life, which is not very good right now. He labors for every breath and we have to keep the house like an ice box to keep him comfortable. Even walking outside to use the bathroom exhausts him. We had x-rays done on Thursday and his lungs look good, and his bloodwork came back good. He has a strong heart, and he has been under anesthesia before to have a cyst removed from his tail bone. What would you do? Has anyone had this surgery done on their dogs or heard of anyone that has? I am so torn.....advice please....


----------



## Copchick

I feel for you Jana. My decision in any of my critters having a procedure done is first and foremost their health. Are they healthy enough right now? The EKG, bloodwork and overall fitness is a factor. My vet has told me that as long as they are healthy at the time with no major factors, besides the current condition of course, then they should be able to tolerate anesthesia. If you think about it, if his quality of life right now is difficult for him, my opinion for me only, would be to have the surgery since he is pretty healthy besides his condition. Does the vet recommend anything to help prevent aspiration and make it easier for Joe? Ask the vet if there is anyone that you can talk to who has had this type of surgery done on their pet. That way you can get an idea of what they went through for follow up care and maybe give you some tips. I would be more comfortable in talking to someone who has had it done and see if they are pleased with the results and if it was worth the dog going through it. The final decision is yours, and only you can be the best judge of what is in Joe's best interest.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to hear that Joe is having rough days. I love dogs more than I love most people. He knows you'll do what's best.


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Pumpkin - Sorry to hear about your pooch, Joe. I know from first-hand experience about old pups that need surgery, the risk involved, and the decision that ultimately is yours. From reading Copchick's post, I agree with everything the she says. I know that you will make the right decision and Joe will still love you for it. I know I can speak for everyone on the Hauntforum that we are behind you on this.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 my heart goes out to you and your Joe. I think Copchick has good advice about talking to someone who has had a pet have the procedure.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: Thanks T., Patrick, Phyllis and Jan. Your support means a lot, and I am going to do some serious soul searching and praying this weekend. The suggestion about talking to other pet owners who have had this procedure done to their dogs, is a good one. I have requested contact information from the vet school. I just want to do what is right for Joe.


----------



## Lunatic

So sorry to hear Pumpkin5.
This unfortunately is the toughest part of being a pet owner. My wife and in laws grew up with dogs and are involved in dogs shows. My father in law is the president of the North Shore Kennel Club and travels a lot to attend shows. They too know how difficult it is to make decisions about whats best for our pets.

I talked to my sister in law who is a vet tech and showed her this thread. That is a common condition. At age 13 it might be best to let him live it out. I hate to be brutally honest but that is what I think. Sometimes keeping your dog comfortable and loved is the best we can do. And sometimes it's more difficult to watch our best friend suffer. Age is a big factor and that sucks. God bless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin, you might ask your vet about giving Joe Benadryl to help relieve his symptoms. There was an interesting case study written up here:

http://www.dogster.com/forums/Dog_Health/thread/715670

A blog about one person's experience with it here:

http://zaley44.wordpress.com/2013/05/13/canine-larygeal-paralysis-and-polyneuropathy/

A discussion group on Yahoo for owners of dogs with LP (many of the posts are public, but you need to become a member to read anything in the private database):

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/LP/

It sounds based on what you mentioned that your dog is a good candidate for surgery in spite of his age, but I can totally sympathize with concerns about post-operative aspiration of food or water. Dogs aren't the most dainty of eaters and they don't understand the meaning of "slow down and chew your food thoroughly".


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thank you Shawn and Bonnie, those links were BEYOND helpful. Definitely has opened up some new avenues. (I started the Benedryl tonight) I will keep you guys posted, but I talk with the Vet School next week.


----------



## Headless

I can completely understand your concern for surgery at that age. It's always hard to know what to do. I thought I was going to lose my old boy who is also 13 recently. Thankfully he's back on his feet again and still acting half his age, but you just have to go with your gut and do what you feel is best. Everyone has different ideas about what's right and wrong and at the end of the day I think you can only listen to your heart. No-one knows your dog like you do - not even your vet. Many years ago we had a dog really unwell and the vets wanted to put him down. I had a feeling the diagnosis wasn't right and got them to do some exploratory surgery on him. Turns out my hunch was right and he lived on another 5 years to 15. Good luck with whatever you decide and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thank you Headless....you gave me some hope. I don't want Joe to suffer at all...but I don't want to "give up" on him either. My dogs are like my kids, and I am sort of "selfish" when it comes to them.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Jana, soo sorry you are in this position. It's tough to decide especially since Joe can't tell you what he wants. Sounds like you've got some good advice from here and are doing the research to help you decide. I'm sure what ever you decide will be the right choice. Hoping everything turns out well for you and Joe.


----------



## Georgeb68

Well, I have 2 dogs (small) ,2 turtles (musk and painted) and a rose hair tarantula.....I used to breed lots of different reptiles but since I moved to NH ,I just don't have the space, it's been used for halloween props!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow about to nap. Sometimes a dog bed is just for resting your head.

DSCF6346 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## [email protected]

Little Bea is ready for the block party.


----------



## Copchick

Bea looks like she's ready to be queen of the block party!


----------



## Hairazor

Willow does it her way, cute

Bea looks like she is saying, "Let's get this party started"


----------



## Death's Door

Cute pics of Willow and Bea.

We had a beagle named Janey Dog (Full name was Janey Lou Raisin Bagel - don't know why we kept added to it over the years) and she was friendly with all the neighbors on our block. Because everyone's yards adjoins to ours, she would sit up pretty and beg if anyone was grilling. 

I remember going to a neighbor's yard for a party and Janey Dog was already there scoring grub. We left the gate open to the yards. I didn't notice her when we first got there because she was sitting on the bench with a group of friends and blended in. She was such a character.

Just had to share that. I think of her alot and still miss her something awful.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Death's Door said:


> Cute pics of Willow and Bea.
> 
> We had a beagle named Janey Dog (Full name was Janey Lou Raisin Bagel - don't know why we kept added to it over the years) and she was friendly with all the neighbors on our block. Because everyone's yards adjoins to ours, she would sit up pretty and beg if anyone was grilling.
> 
> I remember going to a neighbor's yard for a party and Janey Dog was already there scoring grub. We left the gate open to the yards. I didn't notice her when we first got there because she was sitting on the bench with a group of friends and blended in. She was such a character.
> 
> Just had to share that.  I think of her alot and still miss her something awful.


:jol: Awwww DD, great story. I love dogs that are social and friendly....wait...who am I kidding??? I love all dogs...even the dogs that aren't so friendly. (I have "sucker" stamped on my forehead)


----------



## Hairazor

Janey Dog sounds like she was a total charmer!


----------



## Hairazor

My sweet wonderful Nanook died in my arms in April. We got her when she was 9 months old and she would have been 16 years in June. I cried till I couldn't cry anymore then cried some more any way.

A couple weeks ago my daughter took me to our animal shelter here just for a look see and it was love at first sight. A 2 year old Yorkie / Chihuahua who had spent her life in a kennel. She was so shy they had to crawl into the kennel to get her out for me to see. She trembled so badly when they put her in my arms. I stroked her and whispered to her and within 10 minutes she was licking me. She now owns my house! This is Chuchee!










She can't replace Nanook but she sure is entrenched in her own spot in my heart!


----------



## DandyBrit

She looks lovely. Yorkies usually punch well above their weight - take it from someone who was born and bred and still lives in the county itself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chuchee is adorable, Hairazor. I know she'll have a good life with you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Jan, she is gorgeous! What a cute name, I have never heard it before, how clever. Chuchee deserved you, I am so happy that you found each other.


----------



## [email protected]

Yay for Chuchee! Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

Jan, she is so pretty! She has a soulful looking face and eyes. I had a terrior/shepherd mix named Dixie who had that face, the beard, the eyebrows, the ears and the coloring. Looks like a smaller version. I'm sure once Chuchee learns to relax and trust you, she will surely come out of her shell. She's beautiful!


----------



## Death's Door

Chuchee is a sweetie poochie!!!!


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> My sweet wonderful Nanook died in my arms in April. We got her when she was 9 months old and she would have been 16 years in June. I cried till I couldn't cry anymore then cried some more any way.
> 
> A couple weeks ago my daughter took me to our animal shelter here just for a look see and it was love at first sight. A 2 year old Yorkie / Chihuahua who had spent her life in a kennel. She was so shy they had to crawl into the kennel to get her out for me to see. She trembled so badly when they put her in my arms. I stroked her and whispered to her and within 10 minutes she was licking me. She now owns my house! This is Chuchee!
> 
> She can't replace Nanook but she sure is entrenched in her own spot in my heart!


They always make their own spot in your heart - it's hard to replace those special ones but Chuchee sure looks keen to give it a shot!


----------



## scareme

From what I've read, Hairazor, you don't own Chuchee, she owns you. She's got you wrapped around that teeny tiny paw of hers. What a doll.

My daughter just lost the first roommate she had when she moved out of our house. She rescued her cat Dexter from the pound five years ago. She had to have him put down and it broke my heart to see her go through so much pain. And I'm so angry. A lady in her neighborhood has cats that she won't spay or neuter, or has not given her cats any shots. Five years ago we ended up trapping 26 of them, and took them to the pound. And I don't think we caught half of them. Her cat was afraid to go out in his own yard because they would attack him. And they've repopulated since then. The neighbors around there are feed up, and taking things into their own hands. The vet said Dexter drank anti-freeze, and that that is a horrible way to die. I'm mad at the person, for such a cowardly way to kill cats, and for not caring if pets are killed too. And I'm mad at the lady who made this whole problem in the first place. We are going to have to take our live traps over and catch cats again. It's better than the death Dexter went through. If any of the cats we trap act tame we let them go, since they must be someone's pet. The lady's cats are wild, and you can't get near them. They try to take your hand off when you carry the trap. We have to wrap the traps in towels to keep from being hurt. When I'm at the pound I want to get some literature on how many animals are put down for lack of spay and neuter, and leave them on her door. But I doubt if she'll change.


----------



## Headless

I hate any animal cruelty - such cowards to treat poor animals badly.

Thought I would share a picture of Miss Kitty getting up close and friendly with my new addition.


----------



## scareme

Miss Kitty has a beautiful face. I can't say as much for her friend there.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, so sad for your daughter's loss. Too many stupid people out there with "pets". You are certainly going out of your way to try and contain a problem, not of your making, with live trapping the cats.

Headless, Miss Kitty has a watchful eye out for any wrong movements on the new additions part!


----------



## awokennightmare

I have a Cain Corso back home!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Awoken-we need a picture-pretty please!


----------



## WickedOne1414

Vet Tech hazard --

10 dogs
* 4 Boston Terriers, 1 Boxer, 2 Rat Terriers, Yorkie and a Morkie, 1 Chihuahua *
1 cat that thinks he's a dog ( shhhhh )
2 Sugar Gliders
1 turtle
2 tortoises

2 teen boys...... oh, wait...


----------



## [email protected]

OMG, great pics WickedOne!


----------



## Copchick

Awwwww!!!! They're so cute!


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

I have two pitbulls, a boy named Nero.. And my baby girl, named Paige.


----------



## Headless

LOL Love the expression on the boxer! Cute little guys!


----------



## Hairazor

WickedO those pics are great. Sounds like you have a house full

Doc-Dead be sure and post some pics of your sweeties when you get a chance.


----------



## WickedOne1414

Yesterday she thought I should share the zucchini...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that is one hopeful-looking dog there, Wicked


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Doc-Dead-Inside said:


> I have two pitbulls, a boy named Nero.. And my baby girl, named Paige.


Being an APBT advocate, I'd love to see pics of your pooches.


----------



## WickedOne1414

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, that is one hopeful-looking dog there, Wicked


She got a carrot and kept looking at the zucchini like THAT is NOT the same thing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wicked, such cute babies!!! I thought my Pug/Beagle mix was the only dog that loved carrots, but I don't think he'd eat zucchini...He sits and begs me every time I have a plate of carrots, and of course, I always give him one.
This is the face he presents when he begs....I am mush when he looks at me....


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5,

Cute dog! 
He looks like he is sitting his poopy but on your pillow!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> Pumpkin5,
> 
> Cute dog!
> He looks like he is sitting his poopy but on your pillow!


:jol: Ha ha! Shawn, that's Harry's bed....Harry likes lots of pillows!


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like a sweetie P5


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ talking about me


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee, sure


----------



## WickedOne1414

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wicked, such cute babies!!! I thought my Pug/Beagle mix was the only dog that loved carrots, but I don't think he'd eat zucchini...He sits and begs me every time I have a plate of carrots, and of course, I always give him one.
> This is the face he presents when he begs....I am mush when he looks at me....


cute puppers! Mine luv sweet potatoes too. Of course they'd eat poop if they thought I was... and no.. I do not. * cough *


----------



## FastEddie33

*My "other" kids and me!!*


----------



## Hairazor

Big Ahhhhh for your sweeties FastEddie!


----------



## Death's Door

FastEddie - Cute puppy dogs!


----------



## Lambchop

Maybaline, the deaf pitbull.


----------



## Death's Door

Here are pictures are of obsessive micro-managing furry boss Oscar that I deal with every Thursday night. One of the pics is him resting up in his bed during the day and one pic of him taking a union break.


----------



## Hairazor

Oscar rules!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oscar is a gorgeous cat, and he looks like he means business, too


----------



## Death's Door

Oscar rules!

Yep - Oscar does think that of himself!

Oscar is a gorgeous cat, and he looks like he means business, too 

He is 11 years old and does not eat anything but his catfood. He will not eat any scraps even if they are good food. He is very regimented. Sometimes I wish I could be like that when it comes to food.


----------



## WickedOne1414




----------



## Copchick

Death's Door - Oscar is a beautiful cat! Yeah, he looks like a boss. 

Wicked One - Who's your friend? She's a cutie pie!


----------



## Hairazor

What a cutie WickedOne!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Well, Will, we needs a pic of Mina


----------



## Wispurs

Our Puppy Abby, Our two ferrets Paddy & Moonie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ferrets are such fun animals

What mix of breeds is Abby?


----------



## Wispurs

RoxyBlue said:


> Ferrets are such fun animals
> 
> What mix of breeds is Abby?


Abby is a Lab/Pit mix. She turned 1 in July. She is quite spoiled and loved. :googly:

I just realized she looks kind of mean in that pic. shes far from it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Such cuties....

The sombrero made me laugh.


----------



## Hairazor

Wispurs, Abby looks like she takes her posing seriously, mighty fine looking --and your ferrets look like they would be lots of fun.


----------



## goneferal

Here's a link to some photos of Otis, the newest member of our family!

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2013/09/late-summer-2013-update.html


----------



## WickedOne1414

Copchick said:


> Death's Door - Oscar is a beautiful cat! Yeah, he looks like a boss.
> 
> Wicked One - Who's your friend? She's a cutie pie!


Broxy was my early summer rescue. She rules the house including the 55lb Boxer.


----------



## Hairazor

Goneferal, what a wonderful story and some mighty fine looking dogs!


----------



## goneferal

Hairazor said:


> Goneferal, what a wonderful story and some mighty fine looking dogs!


Thanks! we're pretty lucky.


----------



## Copchick

Goneferal - You've got two beautiful dogs! I love their markings and I like the picture of them facing each other looking like they've got a good dose of playtime in. 

Wispurs - Abby is so beautiful! I love that intent , no BS look she's giving. She has such a nice face.


----------



## Zurgh

Here is Miss Lily's first pic!









She is not a happy camper & under a bed, still...


----------



## Hairazor

Miss Lily has a regal look. She is lovely.


----------



## Copchick

She's pretty! Pretty soon she will be frolicking with the others.


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pic of Miss Lilly!!!


----------



## Wispurs

Such a Pretty kitty.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Ghidorah has joined our family, making us slightly more scaly.


----------



## Copchick

He's looking directly at the camera like you posed him! Cute face!


----------



## Zurgh

Ghidorah is one handsome lil' devil, PN! Beautiful colors, too.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, nice looking Ghidorah! How big is he?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

About a foot including his tail. He's much prettier when not under his UVA/UVB light. He's actually yellow and orange, not green lol.


----------



## Zurgh

Ghidorah with orange? I bet he looks even cooler!

Miss Lily is hiding under my bed now, but if the door is closed, (& no other cats present) I can get her to come out for pets & treats. Have seen her lurking around at night. She really has only 3 legs (just 1 back leg) , and 'hops' like a rabbit. It will take some time for her to adjust to her new home. She can purr quite loud.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Ghidorahs name is based off of: 




The american dub over gets the name wrong. In Japan is was Ge-door-a. Silly Americans.


----------



## Bethene

Miss Lily is so pretty!!!! glad she is starting to come around!! 

Ghidorah is beautiful!!!!!!! 

love the stories of the rescued animals....


----------



## mudbugntx

We have 13 Koi. Here they are at feeding time.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice set up Mudbug!


----------



## mudbugntx

Thanks Hairazor.


----------



## Copchick

mudbugntx - that looks so peaceful. How big is your largest koi? One nursery I go to has a pond and they they had two very large koi donated to them. Everytime I go there I always check on them.


----------



## mudbugntx

The largest one you see in the picture is between 18 and 20 inches. The rest in the pond are 8 up to 18 inches. The pond is really peaceful. It has been really great for just sitting there watching and also throwing parties in the backyard.


----------



## Zurgh

Lily is coming out of hiding more & more often...








She is extra cute with only 3 legs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Better watch out, Zurgh - once she gets comfortable, she'll plan her takeover


----------



## stars8462

Miley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Miley's a cutie


----------



## Hairazor

Miley is a charmer!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This is my puggle Harry dressed up in his Halloween finery. He refuses to wear an out and out costume.... He said it is just not dignified! (did I mention he has a "little dog" chip on his shoulder??? (Bella's big paw is in the photo)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Harry looks as if he's figuring his chances with biting the photographer for dressing him like that

I love his wrinkly forehead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Roxy! He is a rescue and so he has some issues, but just look at his mug...overall, we love him to pieces! Funny thing about Harry, he is really cold natured....so he kind of loves wearing the sweater. First dog I ever had that would wear clothes!:googly: He sleeps in between my husband and me every night...such a good snuggler.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Harry looks great!

I wish we could dress our dog like that for halloween. He shuts down when anything is put on him.


----------



## Hairazor

P5, Harry is adorable! Rule the roost??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well Jan, Bella, my Rottie, rules the roost...(spoiled beyond belief) But Harry is a close second....Joe, our 12 year old Lab is just "any old way Joe".... It is nice to have an easy going dog mixed in with the high maintanence pooches...


----------



## scareme

stars8462, Miley is a doll. But I think she is warning you not to get any closer with the camera. I'm the same way. 

P5, I wonder how Harry can tell the difference between a costume and a sweater. My dogs don't like either one. My younger dog, Montie, doesn't like anyone, so I was surprised when I saw him sitting on my sister's lap licking her hand at Halloween. I asked her how she won him over, and she said, "I took off the costume you put on him." He's loved her ever since. Your Harry is a doll. I love his worry lines. lol


----------



## GothicCandle

T'pol "graduated her first set of training classes on Thursday


----------



## Copchick

^ Congrats, little cutie!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, T'pol! Such bright eager eyes on your charmer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, T'pol!


----------



## Headless

I had to go way back and check out all the photos I've been missing. Some gorgeous pics there and it's so wonderful to see some rehomed doggies enjoying life. Love it!


----------



## GothicCandle

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Funny thing about Harry, he is really cold natured....so he kind of loves wearing the sweater. First dog I ever had that would wear clothes!:googly: He sleeps in between my husband and me every night...such a good snuggler.


T'pol is like that, and she's so tiny we have a hard time finding XX Small clothing for her, she has one sweater that is Halloween with skulls on it, and a purple fluffy coat(that she's wearing in the photo i posted here not long ago.) and i've also cut holes in some socks, and people have actually asked me where i got such cute sweaters and are surprised when i say it's a sock lol, though i am a fan of wild colored socks. Being 3lbs makes it easy for her to cuddle into small spaces, and she loves to find the smallest space to get squished.


----------



## [email protected]

T'Pol is great! My sister cuts the sleeves off of her old sweaters and makes them into dog sweaters. Her chihuahua has gotten some good use out of moth eaten cashmere.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

It's been a while since Iv been on, looks like photos have become easier to post... That or I was drunk, and couldn't figure it out.

These are my babies! Big guy is Nero, and the little one is Paige. Prozac on four legs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nero and Paige are beautiful! It looks like they are best friends and perfect book ends. I love the faces!


----------



## Hairazor

I second P5, Nero and Paige are beautiful. Also very contented looking.


----------



## Headless

I love those doggies too Doc D!


----------



## scareme

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, Scareme, what a great way to present "chocolates"


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is so adorable


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*My new pup. Elvira*

The wifey got me a German shepherd mix pup for V day. As with all of our pets. She had to have a Halloween themed name so we went with ELVIRA! 
She's dark and slightly comical just like the late macabre hostess herself haha.


----------



## Hairazor

Great VDay gift


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh she is lovely! Great Valentine's gift, great wife!


----------



## Copchick

Elvira is beautiful!


----------



## DandyBrit

What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## dubbax3

Great dog! She looks like a handful. I love the excited expression! Enjoy!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

What a cute little face. Sooooo cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know what she's saying? "ME, ME, you picked ME!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

her name is Penelope


----------



## Hairazor

Uh oh Lake Of The Dead, so cute, now everyone will want one


----------



## Copchick

LOTD - She looks like a sweetie! What does Penelope eat? Are you able to handle her? How old is she? How did you get her?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Opossums are so cute! I use to have a wild one that I fed...


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

copchick ,found her as a baby in the street ,the mother got ran over by someone ,called animal recue people and they did not want her because she was so young and they said she would die without the mother , so I just feed her and she lived, she eats cat food, she is very friendly , she is 1 1/2 years old


----------



## Copchick

Nice story of a rescue and to end up with a nice critter to boot. I've always been partial to oppossums. Their faces are so interesting and so unusual. She is a cutie!


----------



## scareme

Nice dog, Frank. She looks like she's ready to be your best friend.

Penelope looks...happy? Is that a smile on her face, or is she showing her teeth? Sorry to hear about her Mommy. She's lucky to have found you.


----------



## Headless

Awww rescues are wonderful. She's very cute.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just realized that I haven't shared either of our new babies. 
We got Grimm on Halloween night. Someone dropped him off in our back yard while we were haunting in the front of the house.He has the soul of a teenage boy. He eats everything, and could sleep through a bombing in Sarajevo.
Grimm Asleep Photo by BioHazardCustoms | Photobucket

Chloe is our newest family member. I personally think that she is too young to be away from her mother, but I couldn't begin to tell you where her mother is at. She was dropped off at a gas station this morning. She's a sweet baby who likes to snuggle.
Chloe.jpg Photo by BioHazardCustoms | Photobucket


----------



## Headless

Awww Bio those kids are very lucky to have found a wonderful home with you!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet new additions Bio. At least we know they have a good home now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bless your heart (and your wife's) for taking those little lost souls in, Bio


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bio, you are a wonderful soul. Those pups are adorable!


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - They are some cute pups ya got there. Very nice of you and your wife to give them a home. They don't know how lucky they are.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - Grimm and Cloe are adorable! Puppies are just pure sweetness.


----------



## scareme

Those are some lucky pups Bio. Kudos to you and your wife for having such big hearts. Those dogs can rest easy knowing they are home now. Bless you both.


----------



## yeloowtang

We also have a zoo at home, i've always given into my kids interest we've had almost everything but here's what we have now.
in our reptile room we have
- 25 royal (ball) pythons of different morphs
- 6 Emerald tree boas
- 4 amazon tree boas
- 1 green tree python
- 1 super dwarf reticulated python
- 1 fully planted vivarium with dart frogs
- 3 cats
- 1 congo african grey parrot ( my baby girl) almost 3 years old now
- kept and propogated coral reefs tanks for over 25 years

we just love them all, here's a few pics


----------



## Hairazor

Yeloowtang, sounds fascinating but for whatever reason I am not seeing pictures.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The newest additions to our family. They were given to us just after we got back from vacation.

Freya, my bearded dragon









and Stanley, my brother's ball python


----------



## Hairazor

Those look like some mighty fine additions Dark Angel


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Its an adventure...that's for sure!


----------



## Copchick

Cool looking reptiles, DA!


----------



## yeloowtang

Sorry for my lack of pictures !!!! i've posted pictures before and for some reason they aren't showing ???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

if you host them on photobucket, you can just paste the direct url into the yellow icon on this text box. Then the picture should show up in your post.


----------



## Death's Door

The latest pic of Oscar my Obsessive, Micro-Managing Boss.


----------



## Hairazor

Oscar is King


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oscar has a great face


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor said:


> Oscar is King





RoxyBlue said:


> Oscar has a great face


Yes - Oscar thinks so too and would definitely agree with both of you.


----------



## Headless

Cute pics - well except for the snake - living in the bush as we do and having lost a dog to a snake I'm not a huge fan I must admit.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's okay Headless, not everyone is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here is my darling girl singing....she has a lovely voice.

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/Zombie%20Video/BELLASINGING_zps1d17e8f9.mp4


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sookie just came into my office to see who was crying. Willow opened her eyes long enough to decide it wasn't worth investigating:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Aww, cutie Bella! She should be on "The Voice".


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Aww, cutie Bella! She should be on "The Voice".


:jol:She'd definitely be on Team Blake.


----------



## scareme

Cool pets DA.

I see Oscar has to check everything before it can be thrown out or recycled. Way to boss the household. 

My dogs perked up when they heard Bella too. She'll have dogs all across the country riled up.


----------



## Headless

I'm absolutely devastated tonight. Today we lost our adored little buddy Hogan.

There are no words to express what I'm feeling right now. Throughout 37 years of showing and breeding dogs, this one was the one who was my absolute heart dog. We shared the most amazing bond and there will never be another quite like him.

RIP Hogan - you brought so much joy to my life both as a show dog but mostly as a companion. Forever in my heart and my memories.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, so sorry for your loss of Hogan.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:I am so very sorry.... There are no words....


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Headless - I am soo sorry for your loss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry, Headless. I know how painful losing a well-loved companion can be.

Hogan has such a great face.


----------



## Copchick

I am so sorry to hear of Hogan's passing. You're right, sometimes there are animals who have your heart, and it's just so painful to lose that. Know that you had a very special relationship of unconditional love, and treasure that. Hugs to you!


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry Headless. I know how your dogs were your children to you. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Zurgh

My condolences to you and yours, Headless, in the passing of your beloved pet, Hogan.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. It's been a tough day.....


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, GothicCandle, who is this little sweetie?


----------



## GothicCandle

Hairazor said:


> Ohhh, GothicCandle, who is this little sweetie?


T'pol. She'll be two years old this December. She's thinking "Is it time to be awake? but it's nice and warm in here, yes, i see the sun but if you put that blanket back where I had it it'd be dark." She's full grown and weighs a little over 2lbs. She did weigh a little over 3lbs but when we switched her diet from puppy food to adult food she lost some, which the vet says is okay and often happens. She wasn't even a pound when we first got her at 9weeks. 
here's a pic of her when we first got her being held by my boyfriend, compared with a picture taken in january this year which also shows my boyfriend's hand


----------



## ATLfun

*Koi Pond*

A different kind of pet, but if I recall correctly, one or two other members have koi ponds.


----------



## Hairazor

How absolutely serene ^ ! Lucky you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Koi are pets too, we don't discriminate the species. 

That looks like nice pond too!

Gothic, That is a cute fur baby you got there! He's so sweet looking!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty, ATL!


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> Very pretty, ATL!


Thank you and thanks to everyone for the kind words. I have other pets which I will eventually post pics of, but my wife and I have really enjoyed the koi pond with the azaleas blooming in full force.

Thank goodness my dog cannot log on to the haunt forum or his feelings would be hurt. 

Brian


----------



## RoxyBlue

ATLfun said:


> Thank goodness my dog cannot log on to the haunt forum or his feelings would be hurt.


True, but he can still look over your shoulder when you log in


----------



## screaminscott

shadow cape by screaminscott2000, on Flickr

Our dog Shadow in 2013, with a quickie felt cape I made for her. To be honest, it didn't stay on very well so she didn't wear it long.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> True, but he can still look over your shoulder when you log in


I don't think Baxter can actually process what is on the screen. This maybe the dumbest thing I've said but, when we skype with my parents, he doesn't seem acknowledge them, my mother especially. Bax loves my mom. You would think on a massive monitor he would at least perk his ears and look at the screen when she calls his name. Instead, he looks over his shoulder at the door. It's kind of heartbreaking but weird at the same time.

You see some dogs watching TV and others that go crazy when animals are on the tube.

Again, it's weird.


----------



## Hairazor

Screaminscott, Shadow is one Boss looking girl!

LordH, Baxter maybe thinks your Mom's next move will be to come through the door


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love the Koi pond...very nice ATL. And ScreaminS, your puppy is gorgeous.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's a very cute pup you got there!


----------



## Copchick

Gothic Candle - T'pol is a little sweetie!

ATLfun - Love the pond! It looks so peaceful.

Screaminscott - Shadow wears her cape like a boss. She would be a good vampire dog!


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue said:


> True, but he can still look over your shoulder when you log in


Okay, I do not want any hurt doggie feelings so here is a couple pics of Archie. We picked him up from animal control when he was about 1yrs old and he is now four years old. My vet thinks he is more Australian Shepherd than anything else, but who knows his family lineage.

One picture of Archie looking rather regal, and another not so much.


----------



## Hairazor

Archie looks like a real keeper either way


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's one beautiful Heinz 57 of a dog


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ATL: Archie looks super cute both ways. He looks like he's got quirks of his own too!


----------



## drevilstein

*Some of our babies*


Ghost (youngest, stray who showed up this winter)


Boo (14 years old now, thinks she is everyone's mama)


Glenda the good witch (missing one leg, back half of her body is paralyzed from some jerk beating her with a stick of wood when she was a kitten, 12 years old now, super sweet)


Brandy (collie/shepherd mix)


Susie


----------



## drevilstein

*a few more of our babies*


Bear (laziest dog in the history of the world)


Minnie Mouse & Lucifurr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love all the kitties and puppies! Animals are the BEST!


----------



## Hairazor

drevilstein you have quite a house full and every one of them looks like a total winner!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^what she said! You have quite the zoo there! And I'm so glad that Glinda found a good home with you. It just enrages me how some people treat animals!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is my niece's rescue dog, Olive. Trust me on this, she is one incredibly SWEET littl girl. She's coming to stay with us Memorial Day weekend...my dogs are thrilled .


----------



## azscoob

We have three rescues at home, all of them are Shetland sheep dogs, being members of the shelties rescue organization we have had many fosters come walking, some carried through our door, many are in bad shape, we nurse them to health and help find forever homes, some are given love, hugs, kisses, and needed care until they move on to their final forever home.

All are welcomed, loved, and dearly missed when they go.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ I admire you for fostering. I'd love to, but I get too attached...I'd never be able to give them up...


----------



## Hairazor

P5, I'm sure Olive has a super home now and such a sweet look she has!

Azscoob, you are a hero for taking in and loving sweeties. I am with P5, I would not be able to let them go and would big time run out of room!


----------



## scareme

drevilstein, with just two post, you have made me believe you have a very big heart. And I bet a pretty good sized pet food bill too.

P5, Olive looks like she would be really soft.

Azscoob, you're a saint too.

OK everybody, get ready to cry.
http://www.reshareworthy.com/20-facts-for-dog-lovers/#wVS3by3HpikQ6K7R.01


----------



## Bethene

what a amazing group of people we have here!!

drevilstein,,, wow,,,, what alot of animal,,, but what a fun loving household you must have,,Glenda looks so sweet, how could anyone hurt a kitten like that,, I just don;t get it,, as haunters we deal at times with gore, and "evil" creatures, but some one like that is the true evil in the world,,, your new white cat made me smile, I had a white cat who sadly passed about a year ago , he was a rescue and the most loving guy ever, will mourn him the rest of my life,,, on a bit of a different note, i believe he is here,, my hubby, and son have had a cat jump up next to them feeling wise, and no one was there, and my guy slept with me, and I on occasion feel him leaning on my leg,
but none of my in this world cats are there,, so must be my Joey boy!


I think Archie is a fabulous looking dog,, the regal shot is stunning, but the not so regal makes me smile!!!

P5, that is a beautiful puppy! what a sweet face!!

Azscoob, I agree with scareme, you are a saint,,, people like you make the world a better place!


ok, scareme,, you did it,,, I am crying like a baby, I don;t have dogs right at the moment, but it goes for cats too,,, the number 20 really got me, it is the hardest thing to do,, but the right thing.


----------



## scareme

I finished the braided rag rug I've been working on for a couple of months. I put it on the floor and went to get the camera to get a picture of my finished work. I was only gone a minute, and this is what I found when I got back. Winnie was either thinking, I'm glad she finally finished, my bottom was getting dirty. Or, What's the most disgusting thing I can do on her new rug.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least she wasn't trying to bury it - that's the ultimate cat expression for "this stinks"


----------



## Hairazor

Rug looks great! Winnie looks right at home there!


----------



## Copchick

Here's my superdog, Fly after taking a stroll through the stream near our camp. She loves the water, whether it's a lake, a stream or a thick mud puddle.


----------



## Hairazor

Go Fly!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Fly is such a beautiful dog. I love her smiling face! The Border Collie is such a wonderful breed.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Good Lord Laura....I read your warning...and yet I read on....number 20 brought me to my knees.....
Pets are the best thing to ever happen to us.



scareme said:


> drevilstein, with just two post, you have made me believe you have a very big heart. And I bet a pretty good sized pet food bill too.
> 
> P5, Olive looks like she would be really soft.
> 
> Azscoob, you're a saint too.
> 
> OK everybody, get ready to cry.
> http://www.reshareworthy.com/20-facts-for-dog-lovers/#wVS3by3HpikQ6K7R.01


----------



## drevilstein

*Snuggling with the dead*

Here's Basil and Minnie Mouse snuggling up to Bob the skeleton. He's been sitting in this chair for a few days, and they love to sit with him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And they didn't try to bury him, either - what good dogs!:jol:


----------



## drevilstein

Yeah, I was afraid they might gnaw on his bones, but so far they've been good. I did lose an owl prop to Lucy, my weimaraner, a couple of weeks ago. She's a bit destructive, that's why I call her Luci-Furr.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet pic Drevilstein


----------



## drevilstein

*My favorite Halloween photos so far this year*










We started setting up the yard display this week. This is Bobcat Jerry, who officially lives down the street, but hangs out at our house 99% of the time. He has claimed the cemetery as his playground.










Basil is a real ghoul hound, he snuggles up close to whatever creature we leave lying around. Looks like the werewolf is about to get him.










He doesn't really look concerned though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are great shots


----------



## Hairazor

Those are great shots Dr. Evilstein, especially love the first one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow and friend waiting for a snack in the kitchen:

DSCF7056 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

HeeHee, looks like Willow keeps beating friend to the chow


----------



## drevilstein

Roxy, I think your kitty needs more than a snack.


----------



## Copchick

Fly loving the sun on Easter.










Jack barely tolerating the bunny ears.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If Jack chews up one of your couch pillows, we're going to know why


----------



## Hairazor

Your Boys are beauts Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tina, Fly and Jack are so beautiful! And what good natures, my dogs would NEVER wear bunny ears for more than a split second before knocking them off. I know Border Collies are super great dogs, my sister bred them at one time and they are amazingly smart and loyal! Thanks for sharing the Easter pictures, they are really wonderful.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: (Warning: Long Story) Yesterday was very sad for me. I found a teeny baby yellow slider turtle back in March, on a very cold day. I brought him home and made a little aquatic home for him. Both of his eyes were swollen shut, so I went on the internet and read all about turtles with closed eyes. (I've never had a turtle for a pet) The general thought was it could be infection or vitamin deficiency. So I bought turtle eye drops, water conditioner and starting dosing his eyes once a day with Vitamin A gel. Last week he opened one eye and finally started eating. Yay! I know they need sun, so I usually let him walk around in a little rock depression in our courtyard every day for an hour. The depression is where a tree use to stand and now it is filled with rocks. It's about six inches deep from the top of the rocks to the top of the patio, so I thought there was NO WAY, that Henry could escape.

My sister came over with the new puppy that they had just rescued so I was in the front yard with her for about an hour. When I went to bring Henry in....he was gone.  I looked for about two hours before it got dark, no sign of him. I got up this morning and searched again....no sign of Henry. Then, my husband got our Puggle Harry and let Harry smell the turtle bowl and then walked Harry into the courtyard where Henry went missing. In about 20 minutes Harry found Henry! Yay! Needless to say, Harry is top dog now....and they lived happily ever after.


----------



## Hairazor

That's a great ending P5 and Harry is a Hero


----------



## Copchick

So Jana, where is the picture of this yellow slider turtle you've named Henry? Let's see him! Yay Harry, good boy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here he is! He is ultra tiny....those are driveway rocks that look like boulders compared to him. I named him Henry because I always thought in the _Love Shack_ song by the B52's that where they say "Tin Roof.....Rusted", I always thought they said, "HENRY....busted"...ha, ha...so I named him Henry. (I'm such a goofball)








You can see his right eye is still shut, but he is starting to open it up a little bit.  He really seems to like chicken, even though I have all the commercial turtle food, dried shrimp, green turtle pellets, dehydrated crickets.....I even caught a few earthworms for him. I want to get him a real turtle habitat, but for now, the pyrex dish will have to do. The water gets gross, really, really fast.


----------



## Copchick

Oh he is so cute! So now that he's eating, is he eating alot like trying to catch up? That's so sad that his eyes were swollen shut. You're a good turtle momma.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, Henry is so cute. I think I read somewhere that they feel you stroking through their shell so give him a gentle stroke for me, please


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Jan and Tina , he is a tiny little grub. Jan, I do rub his little tummy and I massage his little turtle legs. He will poke his head out so I can rub under his chin. He seems to like that. I want to make him familiar with me so he relaxes when I pick him up. I let him run up and down my arms while I sit on the couch. Harry likes to watch him and now and then, sniff him down. I think since Harry is so accustomed to Henry that probably had a lot to do with Harry being able to sniff him out and find him when he was lost. I keep wondering if I should set him free once his eyes get open. He's just so tiny....I wonder if he'd have a fighting chance in the real world. 
This is the tank want to get for him.


----------



## Headless

Nawwww P5 he's so cute!


----------



## Headless

Easter weekend we ventured out to some dog shows in the next State from us (vaguely masked as a brief vacation). Miss Kitty even remembered how to be a showdog! I was impressed. 5 Shows and she took Best of Breed at 3 showing against others one of which was imported from the USA.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^That's what I was thinking Maree...he is just SO SMALL to be on his own... But I am happy to report that after a month of eye drops and vitamin A capsules, Henry has two eyes completely open and he is eating like a madman. (he likes grilled chicken and dried shrimp...worms he only likes fresh and that makes me sad to kill them) I think in a month or two he is going to have GROWN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Handsome dog, Headless Was she named Miss Kitty after the character in "Gunsmoke"?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow Headless, that dog had well deserved wins, she is a Beauty!


----------



## Copchick

Maree, Miss Kitty surely fits the title! Gorgeous!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Miss Kitty is gorgeous! Such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Headless

Miss Kitty is named Kitty because her registered name is Merriyank Katharine Hepbark.


----------



## Copchick

Josie looks so cute laying on the stairs.


----------



## Hairazor

Owns ^ the house, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful cat, CC.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Josie is just lovely. She looks like a model, striking a pose.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Waiting to trip the next person coming down the stirs more likely. Cats, cute one minute, evil the next. Thats why I do what I am told.


----------



## Wildcat

Here's our newest member displaying her excellent watchdog skills.


----------



## Copchick

Aww, she's a cutie! What's her name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, she's adorable!


----------



## Hairazor

Now that is one cutie, Wildcat!


----------



## Copchick

Poor Jack. Last Wednesday, I took him to the groomer and told her to shave him. His fur was so long and he would get so hot during the summer.

Before...









After...









Another after...









I guess it was too soon to shave him, he kept shivering so I put his coat on. He's a poor baby now. I feel so bad. Oh, and for two days, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Hairazor

Poor Jack. Just keep telling him, in a soothing voice, how handsome he is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, poor baby:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Cute new addition Wildcat, you and your fam should be very safe with such a fearless and alert canine on the prowl.  And Tina....poor Jack! (mean mommy, mean mommy...ha, ha) Sometimes you have to be the bad guy and do what has to be done, but he still looks beautiful. I love that you leave his tail long and flowing, even after he is shaved. It's sort of like you leave him his flag to wave.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

My new addition.... Stevie @ 9 weeks old. She joins a 10 year old junk yard cat & a 15 &1/2 year old terrier mix who she terrorizes. 

Her ears have started to come up (teepee ears)
She's my 6th GSD. Been a very long time since I've had a pup. Most of my dogs/ cats have been rescues; but thought I'd start from scratch.  (WTF was I thinking? lol)

She'll be my last dog.  If she lives an average lifetime, I'll be 70 when she passes. Too old for me to get another.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's beautiful, Cathy! The ears are so cute when they're at half mast like that.

And I know how you feel about getting a puppy. Spooky1 and I will be adopting a Heinz57 pup in about three weeks and we're having some of those "What am I thinking?!?" moments as well even before we get her:jol: The last time we had a puppy was 25 years ago (our first dog, Jessie).


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thanks, Roxy. Stevie is a handful. I've never appreciated 'nap- time' so much in my life. (hers & mine. lol)

How's your GSD? 

Good luck with your future pup.


----------



## Hairazor

Stevie looks like she thinks she is the boss. Beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

CreeepyCathy said:


> How's your GSD?
> 
> Good luck with your future pup.


Thanks

Sookie, one of the office dogs, actually belongs to one of my co-workers. She is doing well and is all grown up now at about 85 pounds.


----------



## Copchick

CreeepyCathy - Stevie is one beauty of a pup! I love her face. She looks so serious in that picture.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Cathy I absolutely love her! She is just gorgeous and is marked up beautifully! German Shepherds are one of my most favorite breeds. I've had them since I was three years old. Dogs ROCK! (I'd love to insert a little doggie footprint now...but there are not any.)


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank You very much, everyone.  

Not complaining, but I'm looking forward to the night that I can get 6 hours of un-interrupted sleep; and when the teething stage is over. She's got some sharp- a$$ piranha teeth. 

But, this morning she did something that reminded me of my last GSD. My old Grinch heart grew 3 sizes.


----------



## Wildcat

Copchick said:


> Aww, she's a cutie! What's her name?


Sorry a little late on this one. It's Luna. She's a Lab/Cocker spaniel.


----------



## Spooky1

Our new girl, Abby. She's already preparing for Halloween.

a91e40e216 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

7cce52b79c by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

5e28b680510 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Training her right, eh, Spooky!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh my....I think I'm in love.....


----------



## Copchick

Gotta start 'em when they're young, even if they have fur.

Wildcat - Luna is a beauty! You can definitely see the spaniel in her.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awww... adorable pups.  

@ Spooky1- Glad y'all are bringing Abby up right. 

Sidenote: My Stevie (now 4 months old) has kept me so busy that I haven't had the time to build props this summer. But she's worth it. And there's always next year.  )


----------



## Spooky1

CreepyCathy, Stevie is a cutie. Shepards are such beautiful dogs.

WildCat, Luna is lovely. The lab coloring with the spaniel look is gorgeous. How big is she going to get?


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Remember Henry?*

:jol:Remember the tiny yellow slider turtle I found back in March? Well, we did a repair for one of the State Farm agents in town and when I went to his office to deliver his car, he had a huge tank with a beautiful Oscar that he had raised from a baby. He had another tank across the office and said he wanted to do another tank but with a turtle. I piped up and said, I have a turtle....and we talked for a while and he asked if he could have Henry. I thought about it awhile, and of course talked it over with Henry. You should see the aquatic heaven that was created for Henry. Here is what his new home looks like:








And Henry has his very own catfish to keep the tank clean and lots of little feeder fish, once he gets big enough to eat them. 








I think Henry is very Happy. Brendon (the agent) even put the story of Henry (Roo) on the wall with pictures of Henry when I first found him with his little swollen eyes. I think it was definitely a gift from God for my birthday that day, and it was time to let Henry fulfill his full potential. Lots of people will see him and he will delight people as they watch him grow. Yay!


----------



## Hairazor

Hurrah for Henry!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice digs, Henry!


----------



## Copchick

I would be a happy turtle if I lived there. That all worked out great!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Henry's living the high life.


----------



## Headless

Nice pad Henry - and he has his own pet too!!! I think that was a good call P5!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Love Henry's new place, Pumpkin5!  
Thank you, Spooky1/ Puppy Papa.  

Stevie had to go to the vet yesterday to see about her 'loose stools'. Was a typical case of 'puppy eats everything & gets upset stomach' Went ahead & got her 4 month shots taken care of so I wouldn't have to pay for another vet visit next week. (She'll be 13 weeks tomorrow.) She weighed 32.4 pounds. She's doubled her weight since I got her May 20. 

Today, I made Stevie a tether Frisbee pole. She loves it.  Saw where someone made one & posted it on the 'German Shepherd Dog Community' Facebook page. Super easy to make: 7' pvc; 4' rebar; Frisbee; & anchor rope (hope the hubby doesn't go fishing soon & notice it missing ) Kept Stevie busy for about 10 minutes, then she crashed.


----------



## Wildcat

Decided I'd try and get a nicer pic of Luna. Not easy since she doesn't sit still often. After about 4 hrs I managed to get one after she stole moms chair.
Looking so proud.


----------



## Copchick

^ and it looks like she did it like a boss.  Nice pic WC.


----------



## Spooky1

Not Mom's chair, Luna's chair!


----------



## Hairazor

Luna's a Beaut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Luna looks very much at home in that chair


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Luna is beautiful!!! That is a great photo!! 

My Stevie. {Y'all let me know when you're tired of looking at her cause I can post photos of her ALL DAY LONG!!!!  }


----------



## Hairazor

Attention Stevie. So alert


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stevie is gorgeous, CC! Those ears are like sails:jol:


----------



## Copchick

She is gorgeous! Love that face and her soulful eyes.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thanks, y'all.    

Stevie looks so serious, but she is the biggest goofball. lol


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure she'll grow into those ears.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Wildcat, Luna is a doll! I love her innocent little face and that "Who Me?" Look she is giving the camera.

And Cathy Stevie is gorgeous! Just wait, you are going to have a HUGE DOG if she grows into those feet! She reminds me so much of my first Shepherd, Baron. More pictures, please!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple of recent Abby pictures.

A man and his dog

Abby and Tom by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A dog and her Kong

Abby and Kong by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like contentment all around, Roxy and Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have to enjoy her current size while we can, because it won't be long before she's too big to be a lap dog, even if she continues to believe she is lap size:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awww... the first photo is soooo adorable!!!  

I'd never heard of Kong toys til I got Stevie. (Been a while since I had a pup) I really like how durable they are.  At first, I put peanut butter in it, but only do now when I need to sweep/ mop. It's a great distraction.  And Stevie is an ice freak. Supposedly, the cold helps with teething. Most of my dogs have loved ice, tho.  

Again, Abby is adorable!!


----------



## Death's Door

Abbey is a cutie (so is Spooky ) From the size of her paws, she still has some growing to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies CC, Abby loves ice cubes, too - a quick and totally inexpensive distraction for a mouthy pup.

DD, you aren't kidding about the growth to come. At her current rate, she may easily top 70 pounds.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Your weekly dose of Stevie.  
You're welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's growing into those big feet


----------



## Hairazor

Stevie is so alert


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank ye, Thank ye.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! That first picture!!! That's adorable!


----------



## Copchick

CC, Stevie has such brilliant color in her coat. The black looks so black. Pretty pup!

Roxy, Abby looks so adorable with Spooky1 and I love her pink Kong.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue... Hurry up & post photos of Abby!  I can't post ones of Stevie until you do! {We have to alternate so I don't seem like I'm hogging the thread.  j/k }

btw-- I made Stevie agility weave poles yesterday. Used some old farm post that I had around my cemetery. We're not going to do the agility competition thing; just want to keep her (& me) entertained. Going to make her agility jump posts soon; 4/5 of them.  {I'm getting the itch to build, so all this is my 'fix'..  }


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ask and you shall receive:jol:

Abby 072615 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Abby 072615 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

So sweet Roxy


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Oh My Goodness!! Abby is getting so big!!! And her face is cuter.. which I didn't think possible!!  

Stevie hasn't grown since the last photo I posted, so I'll pass my turn.  

Sidenote: love that your shoes match your outfit, even while walking the dog.  If my neighbors saw me dressed like that, they would think I'm 'dressed up'. lol seriously.  

I found a kid's play tunnel on Craigslist. Going to use it for Stevie's agility.  She is so spoiled.


----------



## Spooky1

Stevie is so cute

Here's one move of Abby

823860ffa by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Spooky1- too cute. It's also my favorite move for my pup.   When my daughter was little, she would wear me out. So I taught her the game 'coma'. Nobody could move for 30 minutes or more. Hoping to teach Stevie that, too.  

{trying not to notice that your home looks like a playpen.. like mine does.  }

Waiting for it to rain so the ground will soften so I can stake down her tunnel.. Otherwise she drags it across the yard. {Eye roll at my dog}


----------



## RoxyBlue

CreeepyCathy said:


> {trying not notice that your home looks like a playpen.. like mine does.  }


Truer words were never spoken We do try to keep the number constant by occasionally cycling out toys she's used for a while with some from the stock in our basement. Keeps her from getting too bored, which, as we all know, is a dangerous thing in a puppy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue said:


> Truer words were never spoken We do try to keep the number constant by occasionally cycling out toys she's used for a while with some from the stock in our basement. Keeps her from getting too bored, which, as we all know, is a dangerous thing in a puppy.


hilarious!!  
And a great idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While waiting for new Stevie pictures)), here are more Abby pictures:

Side view showing off that curly tail

Abby 080215 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sleeping with a zombie

Abby 080215 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Not quite in bed

Abby 080215 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

That last shot made me laugh out loud Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

She does look as if she were recovering from an all-nighter bender.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Abby is so adorable, and I love the way that dogs put their whole hearts into nap time.


----------



## Wildcat

Sleeping with a zombie. A dog after my own heart.


----------



## Copchick

Aww, such a sweetie.


----------



## Death's Door

Cute pics of Abbey! One of my beagles used to sleep half way out of the bed too. I love the tail.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Abby is a beautiful pup! Love the side shot & her curly- Q tail.  I fell in love with her the first time I saw she had black in her face.  

Surprisingly, even to myself, I haven't taken any photos of Stevie lately.  Have taken a ton of videos, tho. Don't know how to insert them in a post. She seems to have quit growing although I just put a 20" training collar on her today. She looks like a Mini german shepherd. lol Next week, we're going to the beach; can't wait to see how she rides on the back of a golf cart and reacts to the ocean. I will definitely be posting photos of that!! LOL

More Abby photos please.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Roxy, Abby is adorable!! Now the not so good news. Anybody who has watched my video of my CC has seen my dog Boo in the background. Well I noticed she was looking a little bloated and took her to the Vet. Turns out at some time she had a heart attack and now has congestive heart failure. He said outcome is not normally good. We had 2 choices put her down or try Meds. I chose Meds. She has been to good of a companion for so many years I'm not willing to let her go yet. She's not suffering so I want to give as long as I can even if it's only a few weeks. But she's strong and just might beat the odds. She has already improved. Hope I'm not doing the wrong thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think those choices are always driven by what's best for the dog, CH. If she's improving, comfortable, and happy, then it was not a wrong decision.

When Willow was diagnosed with cancer, the prognosis was poor. Since it hit her spleen first, we elected to have surgery done to remove it, then put her on low dose chemotherapy. She recovered rapidly from the surgery and, for about two months, was like a young dog again. When the cancer returned and hit the liver, there were no more good options for her, and we had to put her down. Devastating, but we don't regret the choices we made because she at least had a final couple of months without pain or discomfort.


----------



## Hairazor

I am rooting for Boo CrazedH


----------



## Abunai




----------



## Spooky1

CH, I'm pulling for Boo to beat the odds.


----------



## Hairazor

Abunai, who is your sweet little sidekick?


----------



## Abunai

That's our new shop dog: Skellybean. 

We had to put down our 12 year old German Shepherd about 3 weeks ago. We got lonely in the shop, so we went out and found Skellybean.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Skellybean is adorable


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Skellybean looks comfortable in the shop. Sorry to hear about your German Shepard.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank you Roxy,Spooky1, & HR. She's seems to be doing ok but she never was a complainer. Just keeping an close eye on her. I don't want her to suffer.


----------



## Copchick

Sending a prayer to St. Francis for Boo, CrazedH.

Abunai - Skellybean is gorgeous! I love the markings of his (or her) coat. Oh, and I like the epitaph on the tombstone Skellybean is laying in front of, funny.


----------



## Spooky1

Animal, Skellybean is a cutie. Looks very calm, but I know photos can be deceiving.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sending positive thought for Boo!
Skellybean looks adorable!


----------



## Wildcat

Wishing Boo a speedy recovery.

Picked up a new lens and had to test it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Great face!


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww, sweet, Wildcat


----------



## Spooky1

Great shot Wildcat.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Aww! Sweet face


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Keeping fingers crossed for Boo, CrazedHaunter.  

Abunai, Skellybean is so cute.  And I'm very sorry to hear about your German Shepherd.

Wildcat- such a sweet looking pup.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

On our way to PetSmart... 










(f.y.i.- I was stopped in my driveway when I took this  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Stevie's face - so alert.


----------



## Hairazor

CreeepyCathy, that look says, "Come on let's get going!"


----------



## Abunai

CreepyCathy...love those ears. The pup needs a Bat costume for Halloween.


----------



## elputas69

This is my adopted retired racing greyhound, Fisher. Just chilling under a ghost.







Cheers!
ET


----------



## Hairazor

He ain't scared of no ghosts. He looks so comfy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for adopting a dog!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The many faces of Ripley, our shop cat...he is mean as the dickens and then he gets super sweet. He's an enigma!
Drawer Kitty








Bat-$hit Crazy Rip








And suave and sophisticated Ripper....


----------



## Hairazor

Wow P5, Ripley has a range that's for sure, love those ears in the last shot


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Wow P5, Ripley has a range that's for sure, love those ears in the last shot


:jol:Ha, ha! Jan, I think it's hilarious too! Ripley thinks it's crazy.,...


----------



## Copchick

elputas69 - I love when people adopt retired greyhounds. It's giving them a brand new life. Yay, you! Brindles are so pretty too.

P5 - Well, Ripley sure has many personalities. Cats are so funny; one minute they're as calm as can be then the next they're bat-**** crazy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Abby does a crazy look very much like Ripley's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby and some of her neighborhood friends on their morning walk. I have no idea what they were looking at but at least they kept still for the photo shoot.

Abby and pack by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Abby and the office dogs. Sookie is a three year old German shepherd and has an energy level similar to Abby's. Skyler is a 13 year old black lab and has no desire to play after about one minute of interaction:jol:

Abby office dogs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

In the second pic they look like they are listening to perhaps the days agenda


----------



## RoxyBlue

They were listening to the sound of Milk Bones in my fingers


----------



## CreeepyCathy

elputas69 - sweet photo. 

Pumpkin5- LOVE the Bat-$hit Crazy Rip. Hilarious! 

RoxyBlue- Abby is still adorable. 

Stevie loved the beach!! YAY! And the golf cart.  She loved the dog park, at the beach, even more. There was a huge pond in the middle of the park. I do believe she must be part Lab the way she took to the water. It was adorable. Of course, everything she does is adorable. LOL j/k; She looks so tiny in this photo.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She looks BIG!:jol: And adorable, too


----------



## Spooky1

Stevie looks great.
We haven't found out if Abby will swim yet.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Abby and some of her neighborhood friends on their morning walk. I have no idea what they were looking at but at least they kept still for the photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Abby and pack by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


They must have seen a cat, and they were planning on saving your life.



CreeepyCathy said:


> Stevie loved the beach!! YAY! And the golf cart.  She loved the dog park, at the beach, even more. There was a huge pond in the middle of the park. I do believe she must be part Lab the way she took to the water. It was adorable. Of course, everything she does is adorable. LOL j/k; She looks so tiny in this photo.


She is a beautiful dog. And she looks right at home on the beach. I bet she does have some lab in her. My two lhasas act like I'm punishing them if I even make them go outside. "Please Mom, we'll be good. Just don't make us go out there." And forget even trying if it's raining.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby has been on a bit of a roller coaster ride the past 24 hours, with us right there with her. Spooky1 took her to the emergency vet yesterday because she wouldn't take food and couldn't hold down water - we were concerned she had eaten something she shouldn't and gotten an intestinal blockage. He was texting me while I was in rehearsal to keep me up to date on her progress. She's much better today other than having a case of the runs, so we have her on bland food to give her system a chance to settle.

Amusing part - While Spooky1 was at the vet's, he texted copies of the X-rays to my brother Mike (who is a radiologist), whose opinion as to the lack of a blockage coincided with the opinion of the veterinary radiologist. I texted Mike this morning that Abby's visit cost us $200 for the X-rays, $75 for the radiologist's report, and $115 for the STAT radiology interpretation. He texted back and said "LOL, I did the same thing for free"

That's what family is for:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank you, scareme. 

RoxyBlue & Spooky1- so glad Abby is feeling a bit better.     {Sometimes I wish our critters could talk so they could tell us what is wrong. But most times I'm glad they don't so they don't squeal me out. lol} 
We had to run Stevie to the vet a few weeks ago for diarrhea (only). Vet didn't find anything. Figured out that it is related to her teething when it happened again. Currently she has no bottom teeth from the canines to the last molar on each side. And she had a bad bout of diarrhea the day we left for the beach that lasted 4 days. {btw: all- natural pumpkin helps}
Again, so very glad that Abby is better. {Add smilies cause I've met my limit}


----------



## scareme

It will only let you use 5. If you are quoting someone, it counts theirs too


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The latest addition to my family, this is Dorrie, a puppy I adopted from the animal shelter. She is, as sweet as she looks, but she has sooooo much energy....Harry doesn't know what to think.









This was right after I got her and I took her to the shop to introduce her to everyone.


----------



## Hairazor

She is very alert looking P5. Lovely


----------



## Copchick

Her face is adorable, Jana! What does she think of Harry? She looks like she needs to be spoiled. But then again don't they all?


----------



## Wildcat

Dorrie is adorable but she looks bright enough that if you don't get onto training she'll be a hand full. lol


----------



## Spooky1

P5, she's a cutie. How old is she?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, the people at the shelter said she was four months but I knew she was older......she has her big girl teeth in....and I guessed six months or more, but my vet said she is probably just under a year od. She is sooooo adorable. Harry was lost without Bella, so I think any distraction is a good one.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Dorrie is a good looking pup!  And I agree with Wildcat.... she looks very bright. And very happy to have a great home. Good for you for going to the animal shelter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the black patch over Dorrie's right eye.


----------



## Headless

I've been meaning to catch up on the posts in this thread for weeks now - what an adorable bunch of kids we all have! And its so nice to see so many adoptions. Those puppies are sure looking very grateful for their new homes.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cute dog, and thats from a cat person


----------



## bobzilla

Sweet move P5 
Harry has a playmate!
Cute as a bug :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:She is quite remarkable...she needs some guidance but I love her so, already. (the jury is still out for Harry, he thinks she is nuts)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: Thank you guys.....I totally dig her skinny a$$, she is so cool. I think Harry will adapt......my god, if I could...I'd have 100 dogs.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

We gave Abby a new squeaky toy a couple weeks ago and she had a conversation with it:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That was adorable......she is the cutest thing.


----------



## Hairazor

When I played the Abby video my dog jumped right up to see what was going on


----------



## Headless

LOL well it was a very deep and meaningful conversation that's for sure!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....

And 'ditto' Hairazor's post.


----------



## Copchick

That is sooo adorable! Dogs are cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies She only did that the first time she played with that particular ball. It remains one of her favorites, but she doesn't talk to it anymore.


----------



## Spooky1

Abby found a bed that's just right.

b6abe30b19 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:There is nothing better than a sweet pup that loves to snuggle. It comes into particular good use in the colder, winter months!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Too danged cute!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

All I can think is "Does this dog make my butt look fat?":googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Napping is never safe with a puppy around.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Said good bye to Boo last night.


----------



## Spooky1

So sorry to hear about Boo. It's always tough to say goodbye, even when you know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh CrazedH sorry about Boo


----------



## Headless

So sorry for your loss CH.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry, CH - losing a pet is always difficult. Boo had a great face.


----------



## goneferal

I'm so sorry for your loss CH. Boo had such a cute face.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

So sorry about Boo, CH.


----------



## Lord Homicide

That sucks CH. Why can't dogs live as long as us? I dread that day...



RoxyBlue said:


> All I can think is "Does this dog make my butt look fat?":googly:


I guess I'll step in and put it on record for Spooky... "No, of course not."


----------



## Copchick

So sorry for your loss, CH. I think all of us can relate to this:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thanks everyone! Its seems weird to go outside and not have her there,It's really gonna suck when I go out back to work on props and she won't be there pestering me for attention. I think I need to get a puppy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:Oh Joe, I am so sad for you. Losing a beloved family member just tears your heart out. ((Hugs)) to you and yours. Boo was a lovely friend.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank you Jana.


----------



## Pumpkin5

CrazedHaunter said:


> Thanks everyone! Its seems weird to go outside and not have her there,It's really gonna suck when I go out back to work on props and she won't be there pestering me for attention. I think I need to get a puppy.


:jol:^Joe, that is a great idea....you can't replace Boo but if you are a dog person, trying to go on without one is like cutting off your leg. Nothing is ever right without a dog to share your life with.  I lost my precious Bella in July....and I just couldn't leave Harry alone, so we adopted a pound puppy. She's nuts, but I already love the little scamp!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

P5- sorry to hear about Bella.


----------



## Spooky1

Abby hanging out in the shower

b992aa38ae by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww ^


----------



## Headless

What Hairazor said..............


----------



## RoxyBlue

No such thing as privacy in the bathroom when you have a dog:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

At least now Abby waits until I'm done my shower before she joins me.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Abby= adorable. And getting big.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby head shot

DSC_0042 (2) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Abby's foster mother sent us a picture this morning of one of Abby's sisters. This is the pup that we also considered when we were looking at the litter at 4 weeks of age. She was adopted by the foster mother and her name is Scarlett.

Abby's sister Scarlett by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Abby looks so serious in her head shot pic. Love the shower scene too. Scarlett is a pretty pup too!


----------



## BigDee

Our Moss. I have the poor dog tortured. I come home after a night out and sit out the back garden talking to him and hugging him and kissing him. All well and good at the time, not so much so the next morning though when I wake up stinking of wet dog!


----------



## BillyVanpire

P5 asked me to share the dog beds i made for my pups 

here's the build log for one


http://imgur.com/qlgQa


Reika's bed









and the other bed for Cody









big enough for two..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'll say it again, those beds are amazing! Your dogs are just adorable too!


----------



## Hairazor

BigDee, Moss looks sweet and content

BillyVanpire, those dog beds are the Bomb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moss is a handsome dog, BD.

Very professional look to those dog beds, Billy. We could never give one of those to Abby because she would eat through all the good workmanship:jol:


----------



## BillyVanpire

RoxyBlue said:


> Moss is a handsome dog, BD.
> 
> Very professional look to those dog beds, Billy. We could never give one of those to Abby because she would eat through all the good workmanship:jol:


thanks, amazingly the beds are holding up really well against doggy wear & tear.
reika's bed is made from outdoor canvas & leather so stains & scuffs are no issue. 
she's the rough'n'tumble gal while cody is the refined gentleman.


----------



## Copchick

BigDee - Moss is one handsome dog! Nic pic.

BillyVanpire - Reika and Cody are really sweet hanging in their custom beds.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I adopted a teenager on Friday. Her name is "Mae Mae" and she's an 18 year old green conure. She had been passed around from house to house and finally abandoned at a veterinary hospital. After 4 months, the vet put her up for adoption. She really needs some love and I'm going to spoil her rotten.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

let's see her!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah ^ ditto


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dr. Maniaco said:


> let's see her!





Hairazor said:


> Yeah ^ ditto


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww, look at Mae Mae just checking it all out. Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Haunti!


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, great looking rescue.


----------



## Copchick

Haunti, she's a pretty bird, I love her vibrant green. Why didn't anyone want her? That's so sad. But great that you made room in your heart for her.


----------



## jdubbya

Hauntiholik said:


>


She's lovely! We used to keep various parrots and conures. Great pets. Conures are nice due to their size. Our Nanday conure was a gem but mouthy and loud! He could wake the dead! Might be why yours was passed along?
People who opt for thse birds as pets often don't realize how much attention they need. Left to their own designs, they become bored, neurotic and self destructive, as well as destructive to their surroundings. Glad that you rescued her and hope she is a wonderful pet for you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Copchick said:


> ...Why didn't anyone want her? That's so sad. But great that you made room in your heart for her.


She is very loud but so are my cockatiel and african gray.


----------



## Death's Door

She's a cutie!!


----------



## Wildcat

Here's Luna after a rough day at the doggy spa.


----------



## Hairazor

Doggie slumber, sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleeping dog = much-needed relaxation time for owner


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Mae Mae Is beautiful. 
I've only owned one bird- a parakeet. I actually found him walking across the street while driving to work one day (many years ago). Named him 'Jay'; cause he was jay-walking.  {true story}


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone has discovered that she can jump high enough to get on the bed. There'll be no leaving it unmade now:jol:

Abby on bed 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Abbey's getting so big. Now that she's laying on your bed, there's scale.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, her butt is on my side of the bed! Off the bed, Abby!


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee, Abby doesn't even look the least bit guilty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Abbey's getting so big. Now that she's laying on your bed, there's scale.


She weighed in at 35 pounds yesterday, and it's a solid 35 pounds:jol:



Hairazor said:


> Heehee, Abby doesn't even look the least bit guilty


Agreed - I don't think "guilt look" is in her repertoire, although she is quite good at looking pitiful:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Fly was busted sleeping with the new witch prop. I hope for her sake, they don't decide to make border collie stew!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, looks to me like Fly's guarding the pot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fly has a matching color scheme, so she knew that was the place for her


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Our Corgi Gizmo misses our son since he went to college. The last couple of days I found him upstairs in Connor's room when I get home from work. Remember he's a Corgi ... that means little stubby legs that aren't made for stairs. After he manages to get the bolster pillow off the stairs that we put there to keep him from going up, he manages to get up there ... knowing full well he can't get down again without either my carrying him, or him tumbling down like a furry avalanche. So he sits at the foot of the bed waiting for either Connor to come home, or me to carry him down. The other day I just sat with him up there for a while ... both of us missing the boy.


----------



## Copchick

^ Aw, that's so sad. Perhaps Connor can make a video and you can play it occasionally for Gizmo (and yourself) to brighten up Gizmo's day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, that was a sweet moment you spent with Gizmo, Doc. You're both wonderfully sentimental


----------



## Spooky1

Fly is guarding the witches.

Maybe Gizmo needs a road trip to school.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

CopChick- Fly is a beauty! 

Stevie: will be 6 months tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy moly, what has that dog been eating?!? She's a monster girl:jol:

I love those perky ears!


----------



## Hairazor

Stevie is a beaut


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thanks, y'all. 



RoxyBlue said:


> Holy moly, what has that dog been eating?!?


People.


----------



## Copchick

She sure has grown! I hope it's the trespassers or telemarketers she's gnawing on. I love her coloring, it's so rich.


----------



## Spooky1

Stevie must be eating people full of growth hormones. She's looking great!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Our Corgi Gizmo misses our son since he went to college. The last couple of days I found him upstairs in Connor's room when I get home from work. Remember he's a Corgi ... that means little stubby legs that aren't made for stairs. After he manages to get the bolster pillow off the stairs that we put there to keep him from going up, he manages to get up there ... knowing full well he can't get down again without either my carrying him, or him tumbling down like a furry avalanche. So he sits at the foot of the bed waiting for either Connor to come home, or me to carry him down. The other day I just sat with him up there for a while ... both of us missing the boy.


^:jol:Awwwww, Jim, that is the cutest story....I'm sure you all miss your son, all in your different ways. Give Gizmo a break...he probably doesn't understand the importance of college and the spreading of the proverbial wings... But true happiness is love....

P.S. Abbey is gorgeous, I love that she loves the bed, and CC, Stevie is absolutely breathtaking....T, I think the base of the witches is the PERFECT spot for Fly....just saying.....


----------



## fdlinson

One preggo dog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby waiting for Spooky1 to come home.

Abby waiting by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Hey, are you taking my picture?!?"

Abby waiting 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Abby- awww.. She's turning into a golden retriever!!! yay! love those dogs, so sweet. 

Weighed Stevie yesterday. She's 60.2 pounds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think there must be some golden retriever in her with that coloring and the wavy hair. Of course, I've never seen a golden retriever with a Mohawk tail like hers:jol:

Abby is five months old today and weighs 36 pounds. I've scheduled her for her spay next week, so we'll see if that settles her down a bit.


----------



## Spooky1

Abby finally lost the last of her puppy canine teeth. I don't think we'll miss those needle like fangs.


----------



## kitchie

My pet dog will haunt with me this halloween.. I bought him a costume too..


----------



## Hairazor

Kitchie, pictures please


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby making herself comfortable on the couch. Pretty soon it will be tough getting all three of us on there

IMG_0031 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Look at that face! She looks so sweet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^that's what she'd like you to believe:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Chu Chee has 2 favorite positions. At home if I am sitting down my lap is like a dog magnet. In the truck she wants no part of my lap it is all about my Sweetie and the driver's window.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does she get to signal the turns?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Chu Chee- too cute... and very focused.


----------



## djgra79

We have a Labrador pure bred, blond in colour named Axel. Not named after anyone like Axel F or Axel Rose, we just liked the name! He's 11 years old this year and still acts like a puppy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone likes to hog the couch.

IMG_0037 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Iniquity

*I have a four month old Great Dane puppy. Her name is Astra.









I also have a cat named Neil... after Neil Young. 







*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Astra has a great face and I love the two different eye colors. Neil reminds me of my cat Rachel.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice babies Iniquity


----------



## Iniquity

Thanks. Love them! 

RoxyBlue - Love that Rachel has a "human" name. hehe


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dr. Maniaco said:


> ... that means little stubby legs that aren't made for stairs.


 Funny you mention stairs... This blurb is not related to kids going to college but our dog Baxter is a 25lb miniature Chocolate Tuxedo Poodle. When he was finally able to run up the stairs in our last house, he managed to pick up a habit of sitting on a step while standing (front legs) on the one below. Even though our new house is one story, Baxter will still sit on the hearth while standing on the floor sometimes. Same thing on me... he will sit on my shoulder and stand on my gut. They sure are funny animals.



Copchick said:


> ...Why didn't anyone want her? That's so sad.


No offense to Haunti but Tina, have you ever had a pet bird? They require A LOT of attention. A lady from church gave her Cockatiel, Tigger, to our family about twenty years ago. He started off kind of friendly but ended up being mean to everyone except my mom. Tigger would sing a six note tune (I'm guessing) infinitely to the point you wondered if birds actually breathe. They are hard to take care of.



BigDee said:


> Our Moss. I have the poor dog tortured. I come home after a night out and sit out the back garden talking to him and hugging him and kissing him. All well and good at the time, not so much so the next morning though when I wake up stinking of wet dog!


LOL, yeah Moss looks quite tortured alright. He's a great looking dog!



Wildcat said:


> Here's Luna after a rough day at the doggy spa.


It's funny how dogs make it look like they've been working hard isn't it?


----------



## Copchick

HR - Chu Chee is adoarable and seems very comfortable being in the driver's seat.

Roxy & Spooky1 - It looks to me as if Tom is taking up too much of Abby's space on the couch!

Iniquity - Astra is gorgeous! I love her markings and her eyes, oh and her pink toes. I love that you named your cat Neil Young. He looks like a Neil.  He's owning that chair like a king.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, Sunday was a wonderful day, I got to meet my new Rottie puppy for the first time. I went to the breeder back the beginning of September and got to meet the parents. She was born the latter part of September. I had picked her out from photos when she was 10 days old, but this was the first in person meeting. The breeder doesn't let people see the pups before they are six weeks. She was six weeks old on Friday, so I have to wait two more weeks to pick her up. I already love her so much I can't stand it. She has that incredible puppy breath.....ahhhhhhh...........

















I am naming her Moti, because it means pearl, my perfect little pearl. (pronounced mow-tee)
Her parents are just beautiful dogs and they have great temperaments. 
Ashe, the pop,








and Heika, the mom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, what a face she has!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, what a face she has!


:jol:She has no idea how much she is going to be hugged and loved and kissed on. Poor widdle girl.


----------



## BillyVanpire

that knowing glance...


----------



## bobzilla

Yay for puppies!


----------



## Hairazor

What a beaut P5. She will be soooo spoiled!!


----------



## Death's Door

P5 - she's a cutie and looks to soon be a keeper!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks everyone! I am so, so HAPPY! Counting down the days, I think she just may be better than...than....than....Halloween....shhhhhhhh.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my gosh she is so so sooooooo adorable! All puppies and dogs deserved to be hugged, squished, and kissed all day long. She is one lucky pup. I hope she knows she's just won the puppy lottery!!!!! Two more weeks???? You must be just dying!
I hope you've sat Dorrie and Harry down and had the new little sister talk.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

P5- Moti is adorable!!!  And huge! Her daddy is built like a brick $hit-house! Wow! 

{and I will admit that puppies are better than H'ween.    }


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Halloween Lady said:


> Oh my gosh she is so so sooooooo adorable! All puppies and dogs deserved to be hugged, squished, and kissed all day long. She is one lucky pup. I hope she knows she's just won the puppy lottery!!!!! Two more weeks???? You must be just dying!
> I hope you've sat Dorrie and Harry down and had the new little sister talk.


:jol: I actually have had "the talk"....Harry just looked at me like he couldn't believe I was bringing ANOTHER dog into the pack....and Dorrie looked at me for a split second before continuing her crazy jumping around and gnawing everything in sight. (I think Dorrie may have A.D.D.) Hopefully Moti will be a match for Dorrie's boundless energy, she wears poor little Harry out.


----------



## Headless

Awwwwww she's adorable P5 and I know she'll have an amazing home! That two weeks will fly by I'm sure!


----------



## Copchick

Oh, she's adorable! Jana, she's going to fill that little void that only a special puppy can fill. Her parents are very good looking.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Maree, I have so much to do before she arrives. I am going to bring her to work with me every day to make sure she gets potty trained correctly and to socialize her with people. Rottweiler's can be intimidating dogs so I think having them well socialized is important. I like to promote the breed because they are just wonderful dogs, so I have to make a place for her in the office. New crate, bed, food and water bowls, chew toys. It's going to be a Moti world for a long while.

Tina, her parents are beautiful dogs, and so very friendly. I was able to spend time with both of them and as big and imposing as Ashe looks, he is a baby doll! Heika is so sweet and I bring her giant chew bones every time I visit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby Tom recliner by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There is no sleeping alone when a dog lives in your house.


----------



## Copchick

Aw, Abby is making sure Tom is getting rest and taking care of himself. She looks so sweet.


----------



## Hairazor

Nothing like a dog cuddling on your lap to speed healing


----------



## [email protected]

We have two cats and two dogs. With my two kids, it's not ever quiet. Wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolUPPY DAY!!!  I get Moti today!! YAY!!!

(pictures coming soon)


----------



## Hairazor

We would like pictures jess02mom08

Oh boy P5, great day for you


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolUPPY DAY!!!  I get Moti today!! YAY!!!
> 
> (pictures coming soon)


Congrats and condolences P5. Puppies are wonderful and frustrating at the same time. Hope you're caught up on your sleep.


----------



## Spooky1

It amazing how puppies can fall asleep anywhere in the blink of an eye.

5e19614b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats and condolences P5. Puppies are wonderful and frustrating at the same time. Hope you're caught up on your sleep.


I agree with this.

Spooky1- Abby is Too cute. 

Stevie Update: She is not gaining weight as rapidly as she was. {Thank goodness!  }
She's 8 months; 70.4 pounds. I truly thought she was going to be monster- sized, but it looks like she won't be so big that she can toss my frail a$$ around. {yay!}


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:She's hereeeeeee! We picked her up yesterday, and it was a long car ride home. She whined the first 20 minutes and then settled in my lap and fell asleep. She did great last night, slept in her crate on a table next to my bed. Very little fuss and then slept all night until 5:30 this morning. I know I may have nights that aren't that great in the future, but so far she has done very well. It's been 7 years since I had a little puppy, so going out this morning when it was 36 degrees was not the most fun, but she is so worth it.








Went to visit my sister and her husband put his dog's Harley hat on her.








I just love her soooo much!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

P5- Adorable!!!!!!! She is a great looking pup!!!

And you'll get used to the cold mornings. At least, that's what I keep telling myself. 

Again... beautiful pup!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's beautiful!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh wow P5 what a cutie!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Look at that face P5, what a charmer


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Aww! Wish they never grew up. She looks like a keeper P5.


----------



## bobzilla

Hooray for puppies P5! 
Adorable!


----------



## Spooky1

She's too cute, P5.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks everyone, I'm definitely smitten. And I have zero free time now  , but she will be six months old before I know it!


----------



## bobzilla

Zero free time? Wow!
As in nada, zilch, none, zip, diddly, nil? :googly:


----------



## Copchick

Jana, Moti is an absolute beauty! I like that pic of her looking over your shoulder with her head tilted. Puppies are so stinkin' cute.


----------



## Headless

Oh P5 she is adorable!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, Moti is growing like a weed....and she can go up the stairs, but cannot come back down them. So, I'm getting my work out 20 times a day running up the stairs and then back down with Moti in tow. She is so cute though, I can't get mad about it.
Moti in the back yard at the shop, this picture makes her look so BIG!








And here she is hard at work going on a bank deposit run....


----------



## RoxyBlue

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Death's Door

What a cute Moti!!!!


----------



## Copchick

She's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Roxy, DD and CC, I think she is pretty terrific, I can't stop kissing her little face. She is just the sweetest thing.


----------



## Spooky1

Moti is a cutie


----------



## Headless

Moti is very cute.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Moti is cute.


----------



## Headless

So Miss Kitty is presently on heat and so not really happy about having to wear her undies around the house (it's that or being confined to a crate so she has opted to tolerate the former) but on cookie baking night I think she wishes she was just a few inches taller.............


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmmm, cookies:jol:

Lucky for you she's not a German shepherd


----------



## Hairazor

So Headless, did she get a cookie for her diligence?


----------



## Headless

Three Hairazor. Diligence pays off in this household!


----------



## Copchick

Looks like Miss Kitty is wearing a thong! :googly:


----------



## IMU

Our pup's Christmas picture with Santa this year.










Proceeds went to a local animal shelter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rio is as handsome as ever


----------



## Copchick

Pretty coloring on Rio!


----------



## IMU

Copchick - He's a red merle australian shepherd & retriever mix ... a very large one at that ... 97lbs of pure bliss.


----------



## Hairazor

Mighty fine looking dog IMU


----------



## Death's Door

Rio is a cute pooch. Love the markings and he was proud to take his picture with Santa.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I'm jealous IMU....Rio is so well behaved... My dogs would be jumping all over Santa, chewing his beard, slobbering all over him, running off with his hat....


----------



## bobzilla

Mighty fine looking dog you have there Dave


----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:Time is galloping by, Moti will be 3 months old tomorrow! WOW! She is growing so fast!


----------



## Hairazor

Look at those paws, how big should Moti be full grown?


----------



## Copchick

She's posing! And a cutie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's thinking "Why didn't you give me a bigger bone?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

At 50 pounds, Abby is a couch hog:

Abby couch by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

As long as she's comfy, heehee


----------



## Copchick

She looks quite content, as most dogs do while lying spread out on furniture.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Moti went to the vet last Tuesday for her normal check up. She is up to 31 pounds, and Roxy, I got her a bigger bone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now we're talkin'!

She's a solid girl! Still got that sweet puppy face.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

OMG Abby and Moti are soooo flippen cute!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Moti is too cute.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Stevie at 10 months, 1 week old.  (Dang, I love this dog!  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, she's yelling at the neighbors!

Beautiful pup - and big!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ah Cathy... what beautiful baby!


----------



## Hairazor

Stevie is impressive


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank you very much, everyone. Y'all are too kind.

And, I'll admit that I riled up the neighbors dogs to get Stevie to act that way.  Normally, Stevie doesn't care what the neighbors dogs are doing. lol 

She weighs 73.6 pounds. Has only gained about 3 lbs. in past couple of months. 
And that's fine for this frail, old woman.  Looking forward to her getting a more mature look, not larger look. 

Thanks, again, y'all.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Cathy she is beautiful! And Roxy I love Abby, there is no shame in her game! This is my little girl riding in the car, I swear in some pictures she looks full grown to me. She is just the sweetest dog, and one of our customers brought their Wirehaired Pointing Griffon to the shop to pick up their car and he and Moti had a grand old time. I wish I had taken a picture of them playing, he is only a few weeks older than Moti and they LOVED each other. 
In case you don't know what the Griffon looks like here is a pic of the breed.








But Griff is just a pup, and so adorable!
Here is Moti going to grab some lunch with her folks.


----------



## Hairazor

With a face like that ^ I bet your little sweetie gets plenty of attention


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> With a face like that ^ I bet your little sweetie gets plenty of attention


:jol:Oh Jan, she certainly does. I am stupid over her....sometimes I embarrass myself how I gush on and on about her.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

3 Cats
Coffin 14 (Domestic long hair-black tuxedo)
Grave 1 (Maine ****-classic)
Wolfie 4 months (Main **** mix smokey grey tuxedo)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I was hoping to post a pic of my new baby boy today but the breeder called and said I can't pick him up till after next weekend because "ProPlan" is using him in a commercial. I am impatiently waiting.


----------



## Evil Queen

Everyone I would like you to meet Maggie Mae, my new companion dog. She's 6 1/2 months old, half Dachshund and half Pomeranian.


----------



## Hairazor

Maggie Mae is absolutely adorable


----------



## Headless

Nawwww she's beautiful EQ


----------



## Copchick

EQ, she is a beauty! Love her face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a doll, EQ


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Maggie May is such a cutie pie! Love her color!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ahhhhh Maggie May looks like the perfect little companion!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I swear to you guys, Moti actually does go outside, but it seems like every time I snap a photo, she is doing basically the same pose. The only thing that changes is the size of her bone/treat. Ha, ha.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's not a treat, that's a toothpick:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Moti is really growing, still a charmer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just a thought for you dog lovers out there. There is a great place to go to get treats for your pups, it's BarkBox.com. You can order a 1 month, 3 month, 6 month, 9 month, or 1 year. Moti's first box was a "New York Theme" and it was full of quality treats and toys. Just saying....you may want to check it out!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Finally got to pick up Tanner








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RoxyBlue

^So cute!


----------



## scareme

Look at those soft eyes. So darling.


----------



## Evil Queen

Cutie patootie.


----------



## Hairazor

Tanner looks well worth waiting for, totally lovable


----------



## spinman1949

4 cats Daisy (Black & White) Shadow (one bad ass Bengal) Blacky (Shadows buddy) Both were wild to some degree and Mr T (one big flop kitty) Oh and 4 more that crossed the bridge that are up on the back slope. (Boots hill)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwww, Joe, Tanner is soooo adorable! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank you Jana, we got him to fill the void when Boo pass. Best birthday gift I could have bought my Pam. She is smitten. BTW Moti sure has grown, she looks pretty intimidating but I have a feeling she's a mush.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like having your human's leg to lean on while dozing on the couch.

IMG_0396 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The other end of the couch is comfy, too.

IMG_0394 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:Abby is so beautiful! Don't you just love how they are so trusting of us when they sleep? Unlike when they sleep/nap next to us, and you never know when misplaced foot or butt is going to wind up in your face! I promise you, on more than one instance, Dorrie has stepped right on me and left a massive bruise.


----------



## Copchick

I love seeing everyone's pets. Critters rule!


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## JPGoodspeed

Just a few months ago, my roommate and I adopted a 3-legged black-and-white cat who we promptly named Long John Cena, the wrestling pirate. We're funny...


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Fill this kong"

IMG_0451 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Please?"

IMG_0452 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Dammit...."

IMG_0453 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CreeepyCathy

^^^ Too cute!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Stevie's birthday is today! She is One Year Old!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Stevie! You are one gorgeous dog!

Abby will be one year old in April.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Stevie!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy birthday Stevie and Abby!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Happy Birthday Stevie and Abby! I hope their days are wonderful and full of love!  (like I have any doubt their days are fuller than most of love)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Long story short, we've been having giant Pine trees cut and yard work being done since March....it's nearing the end, but we had some topsoil brought in and graded for the long awaited GRASS to cover the dirt and mud. So we had rain over the weekend, and the yard is like a marsh of funk...well, I let Dorrie and Moti out of the pen Monday night and they played and played in the yard. This is what Dorrie usually looks like








This was after their play session
























I was laughing so hard, I couldn't get mad....poor baby girl!


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord!


----------



## Hairazor

But she had fun, right, p5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bath time, oh yeah!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

P5- Dorrie is still a cutie- funk and all. 

Stevie at bike week, at the beach, last month:
{I need to get a sidecar for her.  }










And June 2015 vs. June 2016.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, Stevie is quite a looker


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a handsome girl


----------



## Spooky1

They grow up so fast.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

thank you, everyone.  Y'all are too kind. 

Stevie is the biggest goofball. And such a quick learner. Now, if only her trainer (me) would teach her serious stuff (i.e., stay, down) instead of unnecessary stuff (hold my hand, etc..) then maybe she wouldn't be so out of control.  But, she makes me laugh all day long.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Stevie is just gorgeous. I just love the breed, best dogs ever!


----------



## Spooky1

It's been 1 year since we adopted Abby. What a difference a year makes.

123b84410 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

e7ad7b32 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Cute puppy, beautiful a year later, Spooky1 & Roxy


----------



## Mistress Macabre

Three cats - 1 tortie (Tabitha), 1 grey (Smokey) and of course, 1 all black (Sabrina)!


----------



## spinwitch

Not pets, per se, but I am fostering these little guys. I had no idea they would be friendly--but if I sit down with them they will crawl into my lap. I've tagged them my "space alien puppies"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, they're adorable


----------



## Hairazor

How cute are those Space Aliens!!!


----------



## Olcury

I have Scottish fold cat, her name is Basia


----------



## Pumpkin5

spinwitch said:


> Not pets, per se, but I am fostering these little guys. I had no idea they would be friendly--but if I sit down with them they will crawl into my lap. I've tagged them my "space alien puppies"


:jol:Ohhhhh! I want one! They are too cute!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Abby is beautiful.  She looks so sweet.  

Spinwitch- how old are your space alien puppies? You're too sweet for fostering them.


----------



## spinwitch

I don't know their ages (this is my first time with armadillos). Young enough to still want their milk, but they're also on solid food. I'll probably get to keep them another month before they need to be released. I'm in no hurry--they'll actually run over to me and stand on their hind legs to have their tummies scratched!


----------



## Spooky1

"Abby is beautiful. She looks so sweet."

Sweet?

8d218f0833 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

spinwitch said:


> I don't know their ages (this is my first time with armadillos). Young enough to still want their milk, but they're also on solid food. I'll probably get to keep them another month before they need to be released. I'm in no hurry--they'll actually run over to me and stand on their hind legs to have their tummies scratched!


:undecidekin:Can't you just keep them? Seems like they would be better off with you.  And Spooky, I love that picture of Abby, it's like she is posing for the camera, saying, "Who? Me?"


----------



## spinwitch

Oh, I'd be very tempted to keep them--or at least one. But I'm fostering for a rehabber,and rules is rules--you have to let them go. Besides, that will free up the cage for whatever else needs fostering--last year I got baby foxes!


----------



## scareme

Olcury said:


> I have Scottish fold cat, her name is Basia


I had to google that one. I love the ears. Do you have a picture of your kitty?

Spooky &Roxy-I can't believe it's been a year already. Remember the nights when she wasn't sleeping through the night and you guys were so dog tired? She is growing really big, but I bet she still has a puppy's heart.

spinwitch- What do you feed them? I heard the eat roots, is that true? You are a sweetheart for taking them in.


----------



## spinwitch

Olcury--you need to post a picture. Scottish folds look like owls!

Scareme--armadillos are insectivores--so when they're digging, it's for bugs, not roots. Mine get canned cat food, a special insectivore diet, mealworms, and earthworms.

They like getting their tummies scratched!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:My niece and I were talking about people that abuse animals after we read an article in the paper about a man who beat his dog so badly that the authorities were called out. We were both getting so angry about it. I chalk it up to someone who will never function well in society. It is a bad, bad thing....








...just saying.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG Abbey looks so goofy!

It's been a while since I posted a picture of Jack Jack, so here's this one. I recently got him a new collar. It's so fitting for him.


----------



## Hairazor

What a cutie ^ and very appropriate collar

And P5 I am still chuckling over your Statistics----Shot post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack Jack is adorable, and love the new collar!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Our eight year old Puggle tore his left cruciate ligament two years ago. He had surgery and recovered and has been doing fine....then Thursday night, my husband let him out in the backyard to go potty and he came in limping.... After a visit to the vet on Monday it was confirmed he has torn his right cruciate.... So...surgery today for my little boy and hopefully he will do as well with this surgery as he did with his first. I really hated leaving him at the vet tonight, but they have to take out the drainage tube in the morning so they wouldn't let him come home. The surgery went well, now it's the rehab that we have to go through the next 9 weeks. Poor little baby.:undecidekin:








This is Harry last year at Halloween, with his sister Dorrie, barking at the early TOT's. (he's the handsome little guy on the left side)


----------



## Copchick

Oh poor Harry! Fly had to have her cruciate repaired about 7 years ago (she's 16 now) and she's doing great with it ever since.

That's a good pic of Harry and Dorie.

I see your post for the animal abusers above. Our department is so fortunate to have an officer who works mostly for animal abuse and neglect. Her name is Christine Luffey, and she's been doing this for over 17 years and she has saved many animals who have been through pretty terrible things. I couldn't do her job. (I can't say here what I would do to an animal abuser.) We had gone to the academy together and I am fortunate to have her assigned to my station. She also participates in a huge fundraiser, Biscuits Bingo, for animal rescue facilities in the area. One of her recent cases is for a dog named, Effie. It was really a heartbreaking start to the case, but Christine investigated it, charged the owner and last week got the conviction! Here is the news story about how Effie's case initiated introducing a law for abusers. http://www.wtae.com/news/pittsburgh-officer-survival-of-emaciated-dog-effie-a-miracle/37629858

Effie survived and is doing well with her foster people.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:^Tina, that story about Effie, made me cry. I really respect and admire Officer Luffey, she is an angel in blue. I could not remain professional if faced with a dog like Effie. I would beat the offender into a mass of bloody pulp, and I would blame it on PMS, even though in my heart, I would think the owner got exactly what they deserved. I have no tolerance for anyone that is cruel to animals and I guarantee that scumbag that "owned" Effie was not, himself, 30 pounds underweight....Grrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Hairazor

P5, hope your pup comes through with flying colors and heals quickly

Copchick, Kudos to your colleague, and Biscuit Bingo sounds so fun


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin, hope Harry recovers quick. I've known a couple people who's dog blew out one knee and then later had the second go. Our vet warned of a higher risk of this happening if the dog was fixed very young.

Copchick, thank officer Luffey for us dog folks. It must be a tough job to do day in and day out.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Pumpkin, hope Harry recovers quick. I've known a couple people who's dog blew out one knee and then later had the second go. Our vet warned of a higher risk of this happening if the dog was fixed very young.
> 
> Copchick, thank officer Luffey for us dog folks. It must be a tough job to do day in and day out.


:jol:Thanks Spooky1, I appreciate the well wishes. Harry is doing okay, but he shuts down when we put the "cone" on him so he has to be with me 24/7. He is actually being really good at leaving the stitches alone. This is his second surgery, he tore his left cruciate two years ago and now his right one. Now he is the bionic dog, ha, ha. 

















I really do wish vets would tell you the risks of spaying and neutering very young. (I understand the need to stop pet over population, but spaying so young is not good for pets either) Harry was older when he was neutered because he was a rescue pup, and I think his "robust figure" probably played a part in his torn cruciates. He has a fear of starving to death which I guess stems from his humble upbringings. I have read pretty extensively about cancer in dogs, and the increased risk of different cancers if your dog is spayed or neutered before reaching maturity. I had two Rotties that I spayed at 6 months and both ended up with cancer. Moti will not be spayed until she is a full year old and fingers crossed this will give her a fighting chance against cancer.  (well, that and good food, no being around pesticides, routine exercise, etc.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow was between two and five years old when she was spayed, and ended up with cancer. Our first dog Jessie was spayed at six months and lived to be 15 years old. Abby was spayed right before her first heat, so we will see how that goes.

Considering how many thousands of animals are destroyed or abandoned every year because of irresponsible owners who don't take steps to prevent unwanted breeding, an increased risk of a health problem due to spaying or neutering is a small price to pay.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a good article from Scientific American on the Spay/neuter cancer issue.

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/dog-spies/do-spayed-and-neutered-dogs-get-cancer-more-often/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Certainly, that is true Roxy, and I do agree that spaying and neutering is crucial. We have two rescue dogs ourselves, and I'd have more if my husband would let me. People are irresponsible about owning pets, like it is a passing fancy that they soon grow tired of, and then abandon the dog to the streets. I only meant that I wish I had known the facts about how important sex hormones are to a dog's development and the link to that and some aggressive cancers. "....there is evidence that less exposure to sex hormones, while protecting against the cancers named above, actually increases the dog's risk for other aggressive cancers, including osteosarcoma, bladder transitional cell carcinoma, prostate cancer, lymphoma, and mast cell tumors." (that is from the book _The Dog Cancer Survival Guide_, which I bought and read after Bella's diagnosis) Bella died from osteoscarcoma at only eight years of age, and I lost Gypsy at ten, to mast cell tumors. They were both spayed at six months of age. Live and learn, I guess. But then again, I guess as a dog owner it is my responsibility to educate myself and do what is best for my particular situation.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Harry got his stitches out today! Now I only have to limit his movement for the next 10 weeks, but at least I don't have to worry about him mangling his sutures on his new bionic limb. (ha, ha)


----------



## Hairazor

Looking good ^


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I'm so happy that your furbaby is ok!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, Harry! Now comes the hard part - limiting a dog's movements for 10 weeks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Jan, DA, and Roxy! It was a relief to get my little soldier back, stitch free. Roxy, the good thing about Harry is he isn't too active a dog in the first place. (that's part of his weight problem) But I am lucky to have a small courtyard off to the side of our house so he can use that to walk around in the next 10 weeks, without being able to run and jump with the other dogs. It could definitely be worse.


----------



## Copchick

Yay, Harry! Glad to hear is doing good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby got LED eyes for Halloween.

IMG_3053 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Why are you making me sit with these creatures?"

IMG_3062 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Abby can howl with the best of the skellie dogs


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Any idea what kind of frog this is?*

:jol:Hey Peeps! I went out to feed my fish this morning and there was a new member of my pond family....








I have been wanting a frog for the pond, and this little guy just showed up. No idea how he got here, but he seems to be liking the lily pads and the general pond atmosphere. Does anyone have any idea what kind of frog he is? The pond is in a closed courtyard, so it is a mystery how he managed to get in. 
He has a lovely bright green lower jaw.


----------



## Hairazor

What a cool addition P5


----------



## Copchick

You must have a nice pond if you've got critters showing up to hang out and live.

Ha, ha Abby! Silly dog.


----------



## scareme

P5-first, I have no idea what kind of frog that is. Have you always had those bubbles in your pond? I had a frog show up in my pond, and those bubbles turned out to be eggs, that hatched into tadpoles. I'm no frog expert, but that's what happened to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

P5, that might be a green or bronze frog. They look a lot like a bullfrog, but have those ridges along the back. The description in the link below mentions the bright green coloring on the lips.

http://www.bio.davidson.edu/projects/herpcons/herps_of_NC/anurans/Rancla/Ran_cla.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> P5-first, I have no idea what kind of frog that is. Have you always had those bubbles in your pond? I had a frog show up in my pond, and those bubbles turned out to be eggs, that hatched into tadpoles. I'm no frog expert, but that's what happened to me.


:jol:Ha, ha, ha... Laura, those bubbles are from the aerator my husband put in the pond a few weeks back. He wanted to make sure the fish were breathing healthy.  He installed two, he said it's for the winter to keep ice from forming on the top of the pond.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> P5, that might be a green or bronze frog. They look a lot like a bullfrog, but have those ridges along the back. The description in the link below mentions the bright green coloring on the lips.
> 
> http://www.bio.davidson.edu/projects/herpcons/herps_of_NC/anurans/Rancla/Ran_cla.html


:jol:Thank you Roxy! That is exactly what he looks like. I named him SuperBad (SB) because he is kind of fearless and sat on that lily pad like he owned the pond. According to the description, they eat flies, crickets, small fish and other frogs. If he likes crickets he is golden, because there are a blue million in the courtyard where the pond is.


----------



## Wildcat

Luna trying to catch treats today.


----------



## Hairazor

Look at that face, I hope he got his fair share


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, what a face!


----------



## Flying_Monkey

We have a dog named Mouse, a cat named Dresden (get it yet?!) And a blue rat named Kovu. (One of these names is not like the other!)


----------



## Spooky1

Abby is getting the Halloween mood.

Abby hat by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Abby is quite the Lady


----------



## scareme

Last week we took our sweet baby Annie to the vet for a lump over her eye. They said it was a spider bite. Friday the lab results came back and she had lymphoma. We had to have her put down today. She's had trouble breathing this weekend and she was passing blood. Last night she started vomiting blood. I can't believe how fast it went, but she was 15. I promised her I'd look after her puppy. Puppy, he's 8 himself, but we still call him a puppy. Anyway, I'm tired and my head hurts so I'm going to bed. Night all.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry for your loss Scareme, never easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sad for you , Scareme. I know how painful it is to lose the well-loved family member that a dog can be. Annie was fortunate to have people who loved and cared for her for those 15 years she shared with you.


----------



## spinwitch

Scareme

So sorry for you loss. It's so hard to lose such a good friend.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm so sorry. That sucks to hear and I dread the day with Baxter


----------



## randomr8

Walker with walker.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme, I am so sorry about Annie. It is one of the saddest moments in a pet lover's life. I'm also sorry I just saw your post, what a very difficult time for you. ((Hugs))


----------



## Hairazor

Nice picture randomr8


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says Halloween like a black cat with a walker


----------



## scareme

My daughter does not need another animal. But a lady she works with and lives out in the country, had a stray show up and had a litter in the barn. One little boy was born crippled. The lady was afraid he wouldn't make it in the barn, and her house cats wouldn't accept it. So my big hearted daughter brought him home. He's such a little doll. He is so little when she bought him a Halloween costume she had to get one for a guinea pig. She calls him Oliver or Ollie, for Oliver Twist. He walks, jumps up on furniture and plays with the lab and cat that live with him. He has a little problem with the litter box sometimes. He wants to cover his poop, but sometimes gets his back legs in it. He just a doll.


----------



## Hairazor

He's adorable Scareme, kudos to your daughter for her warm heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, look at that face

I wonder if a vet could fit him with little kitty braces to help with his hind legs?


----------



## scareme

She took him to the vet to have him neutered, the vet said he had contracted tendons. A result of the kitten or puppy not being able to stretch out his legs in the womb. He said he had read about it, but had never seen it before. He also said it was rare enough that we might get help form the veterinarian collage in Stillwater. We plan on calling after the holidays. Fingers crossed. Oops, bad pun.


----------



## stick

Hope you have good luck with the Ollie Scareme.


----------



## Wildcat

Luna wanted a new Puppy Tinder profile pic. I told her to give me her best seductive pose and........

Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

I did manage to convince her to give me a less sexy pose.

Luna2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woooo, I see a doggie pinup calendar in her future


----------



## Hairazor

Luna the Pin-up, she is sweeeet


----------



## Headless

LOL OMG Luna nailed it! What a beautiful expressive face she has and those eyes - how do you refuse them at meal time??????

And WOW I've just had a look through your photos on Flickr - what beautiful shots - especially the flight shots!!!! Well done!


----------



## Wildcat

She can ham it up and thank you.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Stevie got her certificate for Intermediate Obedience last month.  
Was going to start training for her CGC test, but decided not to. One trainer thought Stevie would make a good therapy dog. Another trainer (& me) ain't seeing it. She's still too much of a pup.
Tired (mostly bored) of structured obedience classes. (we both have A.D.D. ). Will still teach her stuff, but it'll be fun stuff (YAY!)  Excited about that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Stevie!

I would love it if Abby could become a therapy dog, but she also is still too much of a pup (and has yet to respond reliably to commands like "come" and other parts of CGC certification like ignoring other dogs) for us to try it for a while yet.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue said:


> Good job, Stevie!
> 
> I would love it if Abby could become a therapy dog, but she also is still too much of a pup (and has yet to respond reliably to commands like "come" and other parts of CGC certification like ignoring other dogs) for us to try it for a while yet.


The Intermediate Obedience class was basically training specifically to take the CGC test. Stevie had to do the normal 'sit, stay, down, blah, blah, blah'. And she had to ignore people on crutches, using walkers, etc.. Did great with all that. Stevie had to be held, on leash, by a trainer while I walked out of sight for 3 minutes. She did great until I walked back in & she jumped on me. We've since corrected that. And as much as I wanted to put CGC title on her AKC papers (& the blue ribbon that comes with it ), it's just too.damned.boring. Plus, class is an hour away (one way) and it ain't cheap. But, mostly, boring.  
She does 'good enough' with distractions, but I want her to be perfect at it. We still go to Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.. to work on it. Went to Hobby Lobby once (with permission from manager). Mostly got looks from old, sour- faced women wondering why I have a German shepherd in the store. 

edit: the dog doesn't have to ignore people on crutches, etc... They just cannot react negatively.


----------



## Headless

Good job Stevie! She's beautiful CreeepyCathy.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Stevie!


----------



## Wildcat

Luna was my subject in the studio again.
Good thing she likes the camera. lol

Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a beauty


----------



## Hairazor

Luna is so photogenic


----------



## Spooky1

I'm glad I make a good pillow for Abby.

ec2c8e738 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Wildcat

Luna and I watch movies that way. lol


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like Abby is content


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat said:


> Luna and I watch movies that way. lol


Sometimes Spooky1 and Abby both watch movies with their eyes closed like that


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> I'm glad I make a good pillow for Abby.


 all dogs know we make good pillows and we will let them use us. Whoever doesn't believe they have common sense can talk to me.


----------



## stick

My dog Woodrow likes to sleep that way also after a hard day playing ball.


----------



## Hairazor

Sure looks content ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Oh yeah, this couch is MINE!"


----------



## randomr8

Just got one of our cats back after 7 months. He ran back to the old neighborhood after we moved. Finally trapped him. He's 12. He's happy to be home. Hopefully we can keep him in from now on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay for your fam RR8....it's bleak when a pet goes missing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad your cat made it home, random. Outside is no place for a cat to be, particularly an older animal.


----------



## Wildcat

Luna in a not so graceful moment chasing a ball in the yard. lol

Luna2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Her eyes look like the eyes in your avatar picture


----------



## Wildcat

Now I know where my contacts went! lol


----------



## Hairazor

Go Luna, Go


----------



## spinwitch

My first foster of the season. His story is amazing--one of my co-workers was driving home, and as she went around a corner she saw a dead opossum (a sadly common sight along roads). But she though she saw the tummy moving. She actually got out and checked the dead animal's pouch--and there was a living baby in it! Sometimes when they get hit the mother's body will protect the baby.

I know opossum's are not everyone's cup of tea (although I like them) but the babies are just stinkin' adorable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree - totally adorable!

What do you feed a young possum?


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww!


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> I agree - totally adorable!
> 
> What do you feed a young possum?


He gets a special formula (most small animals can't digest cow milk). He just started solid food yesterday--so this is where it gets tricky. In the wild, possums eat just about anything. So you have to feed them everything--they get metabolic disorders easily if they don't get a wide variety of food. So my poor husband may get a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for dinner (with maybe a glass of milk if he's been good) but the possums get cereal and protein and fruit and vegetables . . . .


----------



## Dark Angel 27

He's so cute!


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue said:


> I agree - totally adorable!
> 
> What do you feed a young possum?


My sister sent me this link last week.

http://www.offgridquest.com/wildlife/did-you-know-that-possums-eat-almost-all


----------



## spinwitch

Great article--thanks! I like to use opossums in educational programs to try to change people's minds about them. Of course, it helps a lot if it's a cute baby.


----------



## GothicCandle

Zombie Puppy! My dog sleeps in such strange positions sometimes, in this case straight on her back with her paws in the perfect "brainsssss" position.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet, Wonder what her dream is


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's adorable Abby does the "on her back with paws in the air" sleep position sometimes, too.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hairazor said:


> Sweet, Wonder what her dream is


World domination.


RoxyBlue said:


> She's adorable Abby does the "on her back with paws in the air" sleep position sometimes, too.


My dog doesn't seem to care what position she's in as long as she's a bit squished in lol. She also enjoys sleeping stuffed between couch cushions.


----------



## Pumpkin5

spinwitch said:


> My first foster of the season. His story is amazing--one of my co-workers was driving home, and as she went around a corner she saw a dead opossum (a sadly common sight along roads). But she though she saw the tummy moving. She actually got out and checked the dead animal's pouch--and there was a living baby in it! Sometimes when they get hit the mother's body will protect the baby.
> 
> I know opossum's are not everyone's cup of tea (although I like them) but the babies are just stinkin' adorable.


:jol:I love opossums...I have never had one as a pet, but the cat feeder I put up down at the coast was frequently visited by two opossums. I'd catch them there at night, having a late night snack. It's just my nature to feed everything that's hungry. Stray dogs, cats, birds, opossums, raccoons, you know...pretty much anything that looks at me with soulful eyes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Remember the tiny yellow slider turtle I found back in March? Well, we did a repair for one of the State Farm agents in town and when I went to his office to deliver his car, he had a huge tank with a beautiful Oscar that he had raised from a baby. He had another tank across the office and said he wanted to do another tank but with a turtle. I piped up and said, I have a turtle....and we talked for a while and he asked if he could have Henry. I thought about it awhile, and of course talked it over with Henry. You should see the aquatic heaven that was created for Henry. Here is what his new home looks like:
> 
> And Henry has his very own catfish to keep the tank clean and lots of little feeder fish, once he gets big enough to eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Henry is very Happy. Brendon (the agent) even put the story of Henry (Roo) on the wall with pictures of Henry when I first found him with his little swollen eyes. I think it was definitely a gift from God for my birthday that day, and it was time to let Henry fulfill his full potential. Lots of people will see him and he will delight people as they watch him grow. Yay!


:jol:Remember Henry? Well last month Brendon called me and said that Roo had outgrown his tank, and Brendon was going out of the turtle business.... He asked what I wanted him to do with Roo, so I told him I'd take him back. We updated our pond last summer and we dug it out so it now holds about 600 gallons....plenty big enough for Henry to have a really great habitat. We bought a new super-duper filter that has a built in UV light, so the water stays crystal clear. (good thing because turtles are known for funking up water really quickly) He seems to be doing really well in the pond, but he took a "Walkabout" in the courtyard Sunday....he has grown to probably 20 times his original size. This is Henry walking around on the pavers.







.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is like, "all my pond pets thread " (or something like that)...I just updated you about Henry...well remember my frog that just took up in our pond last summer, SuperBad?









Well, we went out the other morning and we caught SuperBad 'entertaining' a suitor and he was a little guy. (Turns out SuperBad is a girl) We came home at lunch and there was this weird stuff all over the rocks around the pond, sort of dried out from the sun....We couldn't figure out what it was....but after further investigating, it turns out it was frog eggs.....The fish had eaten most of the slimey stuff, but I managed to save a little bit that had gotten laid on Henry's floating bark piece. So....looks like SuperBad is going to be a Mama!








Not sure which one of these little guys is the Papa....but I know her partner in crime was a really little guy compared to SuperBad's froggy body.


















This is the cuter of the two.....I have no clue what the babies will look like, since they are two different kinds of frogs...I think the two males are actually toads...or frogs....I'm not sure.
I researched tadpoles and found out they eat lettuce...you can boil it, or leave it in the freezer, thaw it and you would not believe how the little fellas gobble it up. I'll let you know how it goes....right now I think the two male frogs are singing their hearts out trying to woo SuperBad once again.....Ugh! I may have to catch the two males and take them to my neighbor's yard.


----------



## Hairazor

What fun you must have with your pond and it's residents


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love your pond pets and I, too, think toads are cute. I'm always happy to see them in our yard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats on the Tadpoles, Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Of the 60 or so eggs I managed to save, only 21 of the eggs hatched into tadpoles. Here the little tadders are, swimming about.









They are actually growing like little weeds!









I have to change their water daily....they must have very active little digestive systems.:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Can't wait to see how many froggies you end up with. I love frogs/toads


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, you're a frog grandma, P5

The whole transformation from tadpole to frog always fascinated me as a kid. Still does, actually.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto fascination


----------



## spinwitch

That's so cool that some of them hatched. Can't wait for pictures of little legs.


----------



## scareme

Those are cute little buggers. I have two turtles who would love to meet them. I've never grown tadpoles before, but I had a lobster in my bath tub for a couple days. I bet that lobster would have loved to meet my turtles.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Those are cute little buggers. I have two turtles who would love to meet them. I've never grown tadpoles before, but I had a lobster in my bath tub for a couple days. I bet that lobster would have loved to meet my turtles.


:jolictures please! (the turtles, not the lobster)


----------



## scareme

These are our turtles Myrtle and Not Myrtle. We'e had them about 12 years. We rescued them from the street traffic. I was always asking, "Is that Myrtle?" when seeing a turtle.
People would always say, "That's not Myrtle." so that became her name. I've not seen slugs or rolly pollys in the gardens since we had them.

They like cat food and any kind of fruit. This is Not Myrtle.










I took nail polish and marked Myrtle so I could tell them apart. She usually rubs it off by fall.


----------



## Hairazor

Myrtle and Not Myrtle look content


----------



## Headless

LOL Scareme I LOVE the names.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love your turtles Scareme. I guess they are land turtles? Henry is a slider, so he is an aquatic turtle. I worry that he is not getting enough sun for his shell health. I have got to rig up some kind of "Bridge to Terabethia" so that Henry can get into and out of the pond. The tadpoles are getting so big. I'm down to 19 though. Two more passed away. I gave them a burial at pond.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:This is like, "all my pond pets thread " (or something like that)...I just updated you about Henry...well remember my frog that just took up in our pond last summer, SuperBad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we went out the other morning and we caught SuperBad 'entertaining' a suitor and he was a little guy. (Turns out SuperBad is a girl) We came home at lunch and there was this weird stuff all over the rocks around the pond, sort of dried out from the sun....We couldn't figure out what it was....but after further investigating, it turns out it was frog eggs.....The fish had eaten most of the slimey stuff, but I managed to save a little bit that had gotten laid on Henry's floating bark piece. So....looks like SuperBad is going to be a Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which one of these little guys is the Papa....but I know her partner in crime was a really little guy compared to SuperBad's froggy body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cuter of the two.....I have no clue what the babies will look like, since they are two different kinds of frogs...I think the two males are actually toads...or frogs....I'm not sure.
> I researched tadpoles and found out they eat lettuce...you can boil it, or leave it in the freezer, thaw it and you would not believe how the little fellas gobble it up. I'll let you know how it goes....right now I think the two male frogs are singing their hearts out trying to woo SuperBad once again.....Ugh! I may have to catch the two males and take them to my neighbor's yard.


I know what you mean about relocating the males. We had a small pond out back with just plants in it. We started to have problems at night. One night I woke up and yelled at Rick that someone was stealing his truck because the alarm was going off. He was so happy to run out and check at three in the morning to find nothing. Another time I woke him up to say there was a lady screaming outside. This time he just told me to shut up and went back to bed. Well, I'm sure you know, It was a frog that had moved into our pond. He/she would scream all night. The little girl from next door was over one day. I told her we had a frog in the pond that liked to call at night. She replied, "I know. Mommy and Daddy said they sure wish you would shut that thing up." Oops, our pond was about thirty feet from their bedroom window. I bet there were plenty of nights they were cussing us out. One day the frog was just gone. I don't know what happened. I think Rick hated the frog as much as they did. Or maybe it just moved on his/her way.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:They're getting little leggies!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here is a video of the courting frogs....seriously it is SO LOUD at night, I have to put a pillow over my head!
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/frog%20video_zpsibwl9dqo.mp4
Bless their little hearts...they love SuperBad so much! (I'm seriously going to move those guys out of the courtyard though.) I'll take them down to Stoney Creek Dog Park. There is a nice little creek that runs through it and I've taken a baby snapping turtle down there and released him, it's a nice place to live.


----------



## scareme

I remember that noise. And I don't miss it.


----------



## Hairazor

Cool, P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Well I'm down to 11 taddies. I read somewhere that they excrete something (a hormone maybe) that if there are too many tadpoles it will kill some of them. Maybe I need a bigger container? They are getting BIG!








I change their water every day with treated water....I may just have to get a 5 gallon bucket. They seem to do great in that over the weekends when I'm at the coast.


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, look at them grow


----------



## spinwitch

They're growing little legs!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It's a miracle any tadpoles survive in the wild and become frogs and toads....seriously...I'm down to five. It is so sad to come home and have little tadpole bodies floating around dead. Six of them have both their front and rear legs, but still really long tails...then six more died. UGH!

I am NEVER rescuing frog eggs again...and the frogs of my courtyard are testing me. I came home on Thursday at lunch time and one of the frogs had laid a-bajillion frog eggs in my dog's water dish.... I actually thought for a minute about transferring it to a big tank...then I came to my senses and dumped the water dish water, eggs and all, right into the pond. The fish loved the unexpected frogiar (frog caviar) delight. I felt bad for a minute until I thought of all the mess from just taking care of 29 frog eggs. Circle of life my friend, circle of life.


----------



## spinwitch

That's the problem with rescuing anything. In the wild only a really small percentage of babies make it to adulthood--but we usually don't have to watch.

Good luck with your remaining tadpoles.


----------



## Pumpkin5

spinwitch said:


> That's the problem with rescuing anything. In the wild only a really small percentage of babies make it to adulthood--but we usually don't have to watch.
> 
> Good luck with your remaining tadpoles.


:jol:I get too attached to critters....and then it devastates me when they die. I've got to get a thicker shell....my husband gets tired of asking me why I'm crying. Over tadpoles? Yes....over tadpoles...:crykin:


----------



## Hairazor

We love you for your tender heart, P5


----------



## spinwitch

I think tadpoles are worth a few tears. 

Every year I foster wild babies--possums, squirrels, sometimes armadillos or foxes. And then I have to release them. And I always cry.


----------



## Hairazor

And your tender heart too ^


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Awwwwww......love you back Jan!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:Well, I came home from the coast to five little dead tadpoles..it was really sad too, because four of them had all their legs and were on the verge of frogdom. I had a little funeral for the frogs in the courtyard....I buried them in an Altoids tin....(Dorrie and Moti were wild about the newly dug dirt....I had to escort them out of the courtyard....I'm thinking they were too upset about the death of the taddies.)
Never again...I do not have the key to mothering tadpoles into frog adulthood, I just don't....
On some level I blame SuperBad for this....if she hadn't laid the eggs, I would never had tried to save them.. (This may be a new low....blaming a frog.)


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry ^ you sure put in such effort


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby has a new office friend, a pug/dachshund mix named Jordan. They were having a ball chasing each other up and down the hallway yesterday:jol:

Abby and Jordan by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love to watch dogs play, they get so excited and have such fun! We should play more like dogs....without all the tail sniffing though.


----------



## Hairazor

Cuteness in the office Roxy

And true that P5


----------



## spinwitch

Here's one of the fosters I picked up today (the other two were too shy to get a picture)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Too adorable!


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwww! You sure are a good hearted person


----------



## Dark Angel 27

We're doing pretty well in the new place, Jack has plenty of room to run around and he's decided this chair belongs to him. (in his defense, no one sits there any way!) He's also slimmed down a bit and made a few doggy friends!


----------



## Hairazor

He looks like he is King, DarkA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You bet he is! I find him sleeping on that cushion alot!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

spinwitch that fox pup is just beautiful!

Dark Angel Jack is such a cutie! He looks so poised on that cushion it made me smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack looks as if he's thinking "You got a problem with me lyin' here?!?":googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Either that, or he's wondering why I am once again taking another picture of him. LOL


----------



## Copchick

Meet our newest member of the family, Salem. (The top photo is correctly positioned in photo bucket, but isn't uploading correctly here).

Edited for space until I can find a new site. Thanks Photobucket (a$$hats)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sadly photobucket is giving everyone trouble. try uploading the pic to your haunt forum album and then post the pic here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This is our newest family member, he joined our pack on November 11, 2017. This was Rex on the ride home from West Virginia where he lived with his foster dad. 
REX 1 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He has made himself right at home and goes to work with me every day. The customers love him, but the shop cat, Ripley, doesn't care for Rex one little bit. He goes everywhere with me and here he is riding to let his sisters out for their midday break.
REX by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
And March 1st was his one year birthday!
Rex on his birthday by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:See? Totally at home using Dorrie as a pillow.
Dorrie and Rex by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, sweet to all the above P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a great face he has!


----------



## stick

Happy looking dog P5.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, Rex is beautiful P5!! He has the sweetest looking face!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Might have to put my rescue bird down tomorrow :crykin:


----------



## scareme

That hurts. Even when you know it will ease the pain, it hurts. Sorry.


----------



## Wildcat

Rex is adorable.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry Hauntiholic, never easy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> Might have to put my rescue bird down tomorrow :crykin:


I'm really sorry Haunti, I know how hard that is. You said might so I am keeping you in my thoughts and thinking of both of you.


----------



## stick

Hoping for the best for you Hauntholik. It is never easy when you have to have a pet put down.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hauntiholik said:


> Might have to put my rescue bird down tomorrow :crykin:


:undecidekin:So sorry, that is always the hardest thing in the world to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sad to hear about your bird, Haunti


----------



## Skeleton Jak

My lady and I have 2 furbabies (toy poodle and a pitbull) a guniea pig, 3 cockatiels, several different fish tanks, and about a dozen hermit crabs.


----------



## Hairazor

We like pics ^ hint hint


----------



## Pumpkin5

Skeleton Jak said:


> My lady and I have 2 furbabies (toy poodle and a pitbull) a guniea pig, 3 cockatiels, several different fish tanks, and about a dozen hermit crabs.


:jol: I agree with Hairazor, pictures are really nice!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have good news (sorry for not posting it sooner)

Mae Mae the rescue wonder is doing well and is back home. The avian vet said her weight was up (she loved mango baby food) and he was able to be more aggressive in removing parts of her mouth cancer so that she could eat and breathe better.


----------



## Copchick

That is good news Haunti.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yay Haunti! That is nice to hear.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awesome MAE MAE!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Hauntiholic


----------



## Wildcat

Very cool news.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, Thanks for the good news update. Glad Mae Mae is doing better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Mae Mae!

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You go, Mae Mae!
> 
> Cancer sucks.


I think that is why she was abandoned in the first place. The "owners" didn't want the expense of dealing with her cancer.


----------



## Hairazor

^ A Pox on the former owners if that is the case


----------



## spinwitch

Just because having 7 cats isn't enough . . . .

We live out of town on several acres--we're sort of isolated but there is a row of houses not far from us, so we do get stray cats from time to time. I don't want them interacting with my cats (we're in a bit of a ******* area so pets usually aren't vaccinated). One had been spotted from time to time (we throw out dry food for the peacocks and foxes) and had been met with the usually shooing and he would take off. Except one day he stopped at the edge of the woods and meowed at me. By the next day he was rubbing our ankles and wanting to get his head scratched and really wanted into the house. We said no to that--but we'd look out at night and he'd be sleeping on the front porch (we caved and set up a warm bed because that was in January). He hasn't been out of our sight since. So although I *really* didn't want another cat, apparently we were not to be given a vote in the matter. I posted flyers and put notices on the lost pets site and posted on social media--no takers. I gave him two weeks to change his mind, and then he went to the vet for his shots and that bit of surgery I require of all male cats.

He's a total sweetheart of a cat. Our incumbents are slowly coming around to accepting him--there's been a bit of hissy-boo but no bad fights. I really wonder what his story is--he's sweet and very affectionate and someone, somewhere, really loved him.

So -- Hamish the Moggy (which if you translate from British to English is "Jim the Cat" but it sounds better in a foreign language)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's beautiful spinwitch and he looks like my Lucy.  She showed up a couple of years ago, feral cat (clipped ear) but wanted to move in and so she did.

That is a very nice picture of him and I really love his name - Hamish the Moggy. Made me smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hamish knows a kind heart when he sees one


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

He's a lovely cat Spinwitch, and that's really wonderful you took him in. He's a smart boy to know to butter you up first. 

I lost my last cat - she was my baby - last year. We had said that was it on pets since it was pretty gut-wrenching (she had cancer and we lost two others over the previous years to cancer and dog attack) and was DONE - too much for me.


But then we ended up with a few strays in the last couple of months that were super sweet, and we started feeding them. And then one dropped their kittens off and went off and got preggers again and dropped two more kittens... so we started rounding them all up and got them fixed and shots. And the first kitten set became house cats, and then the mother kitty became a house cat. And now we're trying to catch the last round of kittens to get them fixed and shots (thank goodness for the TNR program in our county!) but they're staying outside!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhhh SW, Hamish looks so much like my shop cat Ripley, but I guess that is a Tabby thing. (Love the name)
Ripley the cat by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
Ripley sleeping by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## spinwitch

Of all the cat colors, good ol' gray tabbies are my favorites. Hamish has a lovely swirl pattern on his side.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweetie had our 8/10# yorkie/chihuahua rescue at the local guys hang out when an off duty cop came in. He asked if Sweetie lived at such and such. Sweetie said yes and the policeman said he thought the dog looked familiar. Seems a couple weeks ago, unknown to us, the police were tracking a man and about to break in the door in the house next to us when our dog came barreling out our backdoor dog door barking in a frenzy which made them look, the guy had jumped our fence and was trying to hide behind our shed. Six cops with guns and stun guns drawn quickly surrounded our approximately 35' x 35' fenced in yard. Guess our dog is a bit of a hero. That was the first we heard of the incident. Gotta love our dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, Jan, that seems incredible! Good vibes to you and Sweetie and the life you have given her....I hope all is well.


----------



## Wildcat

Luna from tonight.

We have to limit her use of the studio or she gets to fat. lol

Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## spinwitch

That seems a lot of energy used for one piece of kibble!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bad guys should know better than to mess with a yorkie/chihuahua

Luna is totally photogenic - great timing on that shot, WC!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwww, pretty little girl!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

She get more than enough treats to pose for us. lol


----------



## spinwitch

Not exactly pets because I'll have to release them in a few months, but I'm fostering baby foxes--and they are so freakin' adorable! Tried not to name them so I wouldn't get attached. Didn't work  So this is Thing One and Thing Two


----------



## Wildcat

Very cute.


----------



## Hairazor

They are so so cute spinwitch


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwww SW, they are adorable! I would not be able to resist loving all over them. Sadly, I will never be able to foster anything because I would surely fall in love and become too attached. (like gum on your shoe, stuck on you)


----------



## spinwitch

Truth to tell, I was sitting in the cage (it's big--about 12' x 12') watching them play with a new toy and Thing 2 pushed his way onto my lap and got some ear scratching. Some things I just can't resist!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love foxes!


----------



## Wildcat

Getting Luna some exercise to work off the treats. lol

lunarun by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You go, girl!


----------



## Hairazor

Luna looks like she's up for it


----------



## CrazedHaunter




----------



## CrazedHaunter

I guess I need to find a different site to pst pics from


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*throws handfuls of glitter everywhere* 
*Yesterday was the 5 year anniversary of Jack's adoption day! *


----------



## Hairazor

^Yay


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, Jack!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Tanner all grown up


----------



## Hairazor

^ What a beaut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look at that face!


----------



## Dreadmakr

We have threecats, all mutts.

The oldest is namedOnyxx. 
He is black(obviously), but with age has developed a dark brown undercoat, and his whiskershave turned white.

The middle oneis named Senior Chief Effen Puss. We call him Puss for short.
His fur is mostlydark gray (striped tabby pattern) on white, with some gold/brown peaking through.

The youngestis named 'Independence Warhawk. We usually call him Indy or sometimes just kitten.
He has long,super soft fur, the color of which is difficult to define.
A few peoplesay he is gold, but he is not. 
Some peoplehave called his fur 'fawn' while others call it a red-cream.
I have given uptrying to name his color.

And we have adog.
She is an australian shepherd / blue heeler mix, named 'Mocha Latte.
Her fur is short,with a pattern that is a mix of the two breads.
It ranges incolor from coffee with extra cream to dark brown.
She gets alonggreat with the cats, but thinks she needs to show other dogs who's boss.
She is smartas a whip, does a lot of tricks, but can be quite willful at times.

As a side note, my wife is theone who came up with all the names.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Good News! Jack finally found a job for his unique canine skills! He's been accepted into the T.F.I.S! (Texas Food Inspectors Service) Now we can finally afford all those treats we've had to buy. Within minutes, he can tell you when your food's ready to eat!* :lolkin: 







[/URL]Jacks costume bowtie by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]Jacks costume 1 by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]Jacks costume folded paws by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Jack! You got yourself a dog's dream job:jol:


----------



## scareme

That is so cute Amy. What a cleaver idea you came up with. My dog could never work there. He is so fussy he won't eat anything we give him. Well, that, and he's not in Texas.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I got lucky, Jack will eat almost anything except for Pickles. :lolkin:
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just thought this was cool. I was reading this:

Scientists made music especially for cats.
Cats apparently appreciate music as much as we do, but they don't necessarily like the same tunes as humans. That's why in 2015, scientists from both the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and the University of Maryland worked together to compose "cat-centric music." Charles Snowdon, the lead author on the study explained, "We looked at the natural vocalizations of cats and matched our music to the same frequency range, which is about an octave or more higher than human voices&#8230; And since cats use lots of sliding frequencies in their calls, the cat music had many more sliding notes than the human music." What they came up with is a song called "Cozmo's Air."


__
https://soundcloud.com/wnpr%2Fcat-music-cozmos-air

I have yet to play this for Lucy but I will tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

CrazedHaunter said:


> Tanner all grown up


Tanner is beautiful!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dreadmakr said:


> We have threecats, all mutts.
> 
> The oldest is namedOnyxx.
> He is black(obviously), but with age has developed a dark brown undercoat, and his whiskershave turned white.
> 
> The middle oneis named Senior Chief Effen Puss. We call him Puss for short.
> His fur is mostlydark gray (striped tabby pattern) on white, with some gold/brown peaking through.
> 
> The youngestis named 'Independence Warhawk. We usually call him Indy or sometimes just kitten.
> He has long,super soft fur, the color of which is difficult to define.
> A few peoplesay he is gold, but he is not.
> Some peoplehave called his fur 'fawn' while others call it a red-cream.
> I have given uptrying to name his color.
> 
> And we have adog.
> She is an australian shepherd / blue heeler mix, named 'Mocha Latte.
> Her fur is short,with a pattern that is a mix of the two breads.
> It ranges incolor from coffee with extra cream to dark brown.
> She gets alonggreat with the cats, but thinks she needs to show other dogs who's boss.
> She is smartas a whip, does a lot of tricks, but can be quite willful at times.
> 
> As a side note, my wife is theone who came up with all the names.


Oh I want to see!!! Please post pictures.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *Good News! Jack finally found a job for his unique canine skills! He's been accepted into the T.F.I.S! (Texas Food Inspectors Service) Now we can finally afford all those treats we've had to buy. Within minutes, he can tell you when your food's ready to eat!* :lolkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Jacks costume bowtie by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Jacks costume 1 by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> *Jack is adorable, I have to say!!*


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank you PG!


----------



## Dreadmakr

PrettyGhoul said:


> Oh I want to see!!! Please post pictures.


Okay
As soon as I figure out how to post them.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I managed to upload some photos of out pets to an album that I titled "Our Critters"
I hope that will be good enough for now.
Enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see Mocha is outnumbered by feline housemates


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes, but she holds her own.
For the most part, she gets along with the cats, by ignoring the fact that they are there.
But of course Puff has taken a shining to Mocha.
So I will sometimes tell Mocha to sit and stay, while Puss nozzles her.
She does not like it, but tolerates it, because she knows she has to.

We had a couple other cats.
Typically we never have fewer than three, and no more that four cats.
They make my wife happy.

Anyway, the one was a fluffy gray male named Zanta Klause.
Klausers for short. 
He was given that name due to the fact we got him from my sister on Christmas day.
He was an amazingly dexterous kitten, and a real lover.

The other was an old girl named Fuggie, obviously due to her color.
The vet was sure that she was a Tiffany.
However my wife new both of her parents, and she was a certifiable mut.
Fuggie was the queen of the group, and she ruled with an iron paw.
However, every once in a while, Onnyx would challenger her authority.
Being much younger and stronger, he would probably have dethroned her, except for two things.

*First*, she would never back down or surrender.

*Second*, whenever Mocha heard the conflict, she would run to Fuggie's rescue.
Onnyx would immediately back off and abandon the fight.
When everything was over, Mocha would look at Fuggie as if to say "did I do good".
But Fuggie would just give her a look as if to say, "you were only doing your job"
Mocha would then come to me for her reward, and I would then give her a treat.

We lost Fuggie a several years ago, and Klause a couple year after.
They are both sorely missed.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What kind of dog is Mocha? So adorable!! I'm checking out shelters now to adopt a dog. I really liked a couple of **** hounds I saw but other people adopted them first. Which is good and bad, I wanted them both because I thought they'd be happier with another **** dog but it turned out they were really a pair. The shelter adopted them out separately anyway because I guess I expressed interest to late and no one else wanted them both. I'm so bummed and a little angry but it's done. They have homes.

I tend to like larger dogs but I don't really have a preference. Whatever dog likes me is the dog that's coming home. Also they have to like cats....specifically Lucy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh I forgot to say Onnyxn is beautiful!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mocha is an Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix.
She very smart, very energetic, and a natural herding dog.
She almost makes me wish I had livestock. 8^)
When the grandkids are over, she wears herself out, trying to keep them all together.
It funny and quite cute to watch.


I have been trying to get a good face shot of her, so you could see that she has two different colored eyes.
One is brown, while the other in blue, which comes from her Australian Shepherd side.
Though I like to tell people its because she is a sweet and cuddly/devil dog.


I agree about Onnyx.
I tell him he is my bestest buddy, because he likes to stay by me.
Sometimes he sits beside me, sometimes in my lap, and often he will sleep on my chest at night.


I have often fallen asleep while watching TV, and will have Mocha in my lap and Onnyx on my chest.


Life can be good.


----------



## Hairazor

Dreadmakr, your pets all look like special bundles of fur


----------



## Dreadmakr

They are all great, each with his or her own personality


----------



## Hairazor

You mean fursonality


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sounds good to me


----------



## Wildcat

I got bored today. lol

Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

So dignified


----------



## Hairazor

Regal


----------



## Dreadmakr

I have a graduation picture that looks like that.
Right down to the long hair.


----------



## Wildcat

Dreadmakr said:


> I have a graduation picture that looks like that.
> Right down to the long hair.


I'm sorry. lol

It was a bad time in photography. That and glamour shots basically made me never want to do portraits for a long time.


----------



## Spooky1

Abby says hi.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey yourself Abby


----------



## alewolf

Well have two Maltipoos and up until the move a 100 gallon Reef tank. Today I found a newborn kitten in the bed of my truck when I was at the gas station. So we are going to try to raise it....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I lost my little girl Zoie today. I had 16yrs which is good for a dachshund but not long enough. Sleep well little girl Daddy misses you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry for your loss, CH. She’s a beautiful girl who clearly was well cared for and loved.


----------



## Spooky1

CH, sorry to hear of the passing of Zoie, our pets bring us so much joy in the short time they are with us.


----------



## stick

So sorry to hear of the passing of Zoie CH.


----------



## HomerRocks

We have a crazy cat house. Milhouse, Ralphie, Elvira, Penelope, I-gor, Nummies and Inga. Our outside cat Franko brought home a pregnant girl so we name have Beans and her babies, Harry (Beans), Garbanzo (Beans) Lima (Beans), Coffee (Beans), and Pinto (Beans). All the beans will be ready for adoption around Halloween if anyone needs a new baby. 😺


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH, Zoie is beautiful. I am sure she will be greatly missed.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank you everyone, the house seems so empty without her. She was pretty old for a Dachshund (16) so it wasn’t unexpected. We had one of those vets that come to the house to put her down which was really nice. She hated going to the vets. This way it didn’t cause her any undo anxiety plus Tanner got to see her after she passed which I think helped him understand. He normally goes nuts looking for her the few times we had to leave her at the vets but this time he seems ok. Ryder and Indy (grandkids) came by the night before, which perked her up, it was nice to see her have a good night. Right now there are no plans for anymore pets. It’s getting to hard to say goodbye but you know that can change. Right now I’m spending more time with Tanner he seems to be demanding more attention. I think he misses her too


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random picture of Abby.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Queen of the house


----------

